#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Cubo 15

## Rademakers

Het ontwerp is al weer een enkele maanden geleden uitgekomen maar enkel op andere sites. Dit topic zou ook wat duidelijkheid kunnen verschaffen in vergelijking met Cubo 12(/10) aangezien deze ongeveer dezelfde ratio belichamen. Wel is Cubo 12 een treedje hoger op de ladder qua de complexiteit van de constructie.

*Cubo 15*

Cubo 15 is een zelfstandig inzetbare baskast die uitstekende prestaties biedt (zeker) gezien de prijs. Vergeleken met een 18" basreflexkast heeft Cubo 15 een hogere of evenredige gevoeligheid en/of rendement vanaf ca. 40 Hz. Cubo 15 werkt met de meeste 15" luidsprekers bedoeld voor laagweergave. Goede en goedkope voorbeelden zijn de Kappa 15LF, de Beyma SM115/N of de 3015LF. De kast kan worden gemaakt uit een enkele 18 mm plaat van 244 x 122 cm met één zaagsnede onder verstek. Cubo 15 is klein van formaat, licht van gewicht, eenvoudig te construeren en heeft een uitstekende prijs/kwaliteitsverhouding.

Met eerder genoemde luidsprekers heb je gemiddeld een 3 dB hogere gevoeligheid in het werkgebied van 40 tot 110 Hz (luidspreker afhankelijk). Uitgaande van de Kappa 15LF vs de 18LW1400 heb je tot een Watt of 500 een voordeel met Cubo 15. Rond de 500-650 Watt is de output nagenoeg gelijk, daarna neemt de 18" de overhand door de lagere powercompressie. Neem je een 15" met vergelijkbare powercompressie als de 18" dan heb je natuurlijk over de gehele belastbaarheid het grote voordeel van hogere gevoeligheid.











Constructietekening Cubo 15

Zaagplan Cubo 15

Cubo 15 Extended

Geluidswinst Cubo 15 over 18" basreflex


_Prototypes:_

Het eerste prototype stamt uit 2007 en heeft zich uit-ontwikkeld tot de huidige, 5de generatie. Het principe staat bekend als hybride (tapped BPH) en is bruikbaar van 40 tot 110 Hz, persoonlijk cross ik op ca. 90 Hz. Naast vele simulaties is er veelvuldig gemeten om de geleverde prestaties te optimaliseren voor een zo breed mogelijk scala aan 15" luidsprekers, bij voorkeur met een EBP van 100 of hoger: Fs (27-45 Hz), Qts (0.26 - 0.39), Vas (150 - 300 L). Met EBP = Fs / Qts. 

Recentelijk heb ik Cubo 15 Standaard uitgebreid met Cubo 15 Extended, als speciale aanpassing voor luidsprekers met een lage Qts of een lage Vas. Samen bieden de modellen daardoor een extra scala aan bruikbaarheid/inzetbaarheid.

*Afmetingen:* 62x62x62cm 
*Frequentiegebied:* Van 40 Hz tot 110 Hz 
*Type kast:* Hybride

De vergelijking met een 18" basreflex is gemaakt met de 18Sound 18LW1400 in een 175 liter basreflexkast afgestemd op 37 Hz vs. Cubo 15 met de Eminence Kappa 15LF; Cubo 15 werkt echter met bijna alle 15" basluidsprekers die ik tot nu gesimuleerd of die al zijn gebouwd. 
Het leuke aan een dergelijke kast is dat je voor de prijs van een plaat MDF bij de Gamma (ca. 22,50 euro) al een prototype kunt bouwen. Met de Kappa 15LF heb je dan voor ca. 200 euro een goede baskast met uitstekende prestaties. Maak je gebruik van 18 mm multiplex, gebruik dan bij voorkeur 7-laags of meer. 
Voor degenen die liever 15 mm Fins/Baltisch Berken Multiplex gebruiken (niets meer of minder) is er een aangepast plan verkrijgbaar op verzoek. 

Andere luidsprekers die de revue hebben gepasseerd: 
Kappa Pro 15LF
Kappalite 3015LF met slechts 4 kg een optie voor een lichtgewicht kast.
RCF L15G401
Reeds geprobeerd:
SM115/K
Kappa 15LF
Peavey Black Widow 1505-8DT
JBL LE14 (oude) 
Eminence Delta Pro 18
18Sound 18LW1400 (LP 77 Hz)

*Cubo 18*

Zoals uit de laatste luidsprekermodellen is af te leiden is er ook een Cubo 18 verschenen, deze is 62 h x 62 b x 65 d (cm). De prestaties en inzetbaarheid zijn te vergelijken met Cubo 15, alleen zal de gevoeligheid/het rendement meestal iets hoger uitvallen. Plannen voor Cubo 18 zijn momenteel verkrijgbaar op verzoek.


Mvg Johan

----------


## admin

[CENTER]*ADVERTENTIE : << FLIGHTCASE ONDERDELEN VOOR SPEAKERBOUW >>*[/CENTER]

----------


## paul_ulrix

knap ontwerp, ik ga die misschien bouwen, heb hier toch nog 2 eminence 3015LF liggen.

welk ontwerp pak ik dan best ? de gewone of extended ?

Heb je ook hornresp inputs voor deze cab ? Ik wil graag eens vergelijken met mijn grote tapped horn.

----------


## Rademakers

Voor de Eminence 3015LF werkt de Extended Cubo 15 het beste.

Ik ben niet te vrijgevig met de Hornresp-parameters, temeer omdat de metingen andere resultaten laten zien (meer diepgang á 5-10 Hz en een stuk gladdere frequentieresponse). Ik vind Hornresp-simulaties vooral bruikbaar ná het leggen van de link met de metingen. 

Mail anders even naar questionsaboutCubo[at]gmail,com 

Mvg Johan

----------


## Back on Track

Ik heb hem gisteren ook gebouwd...

Het viel me 100 procent mee om te bouwen, een handleiding was bijna niet meer nodig... (hield aan het einde wel een plankje over :S :Confused: )

ik vond de grootte wel tegenvallen ik had em wat kleiner verwacht. Voor een 15" sub is hij een beetje aan de grote kant.

nogmaals ik ben een gigantische speakerbouw noob en het is me gelukt  :Big Grin:  Ode aan degene die dit makkelijke ding heeft bedacht...

----------


## paul_ulrix

wat is het nut van die plankjes rond de hoornmond ? is dat enkel om het rooster tegen de zetten of om meetrillen tegen te gaan ?

----------


## moderator

> Ik heb hem gisteren ook gebouwd...
> 
> Het viel me 100 procent mee om te bouwen, een handleiding was bijna niet meer nodig... (hield aan het einde wel een plankje over :S)
> 
> ik vond de grootte wel tegenvallen ik had em wat kleiner verwacht. Voor een 15" sub is hij een beetje aan de grote kant.
> 
> nogmaals ik ben een gigantische speakerbouw noob en het is me gelukt  Ode aan degene die dit makkelijke ding heeft bedacht...



Fotootje van het resultaat?

----------


## Rademakers

> hield aan het einde wel een plankje over



Interessant...Hmm...Welk plankje is het? 





> wat is het nut van die plankjes rond de hoornmond ? is dat enkel om het rooster tegen te zetten of om meetrillen tegen te gaan ?



De combinatie daarvan. 

Mede om de constructie zo eenvoudig mogelijk te houden. Persoonlijk vind ik het ook een veel solidere indruk geven.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Back on Track

Een van de 2 plankjes van 58.4 bij 6... de ene zit tegen de deksel maar waar zit de andere?

en het sierstripje aan de bovenkant van de opening heb ik achterwege gelaten (de hond vond em erg op zijn kluif lijken dus had ik al geen keuze)

verder moet ik hem nog afwerken (speaker, Bekleden of warnex en wat wieltjes)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Rademakers

> Een van de 2 plankjes van 58.4 bij 6... de ene zit tegen de deksel maar waar zit de andere?



In 2 stukken gehakt tegen de voorkant geplakt.





> en het sierstripje aan de bovenkant van de opening heb ik achterwege gelaten



Het sierstripje is om het rooster tegen te plaatsen mocht je dat gebruiken.

Mocht je de mogelijkheid hebben om de hoeken af te ronden dan wordt de kast visueel al een stukje kleiner en de hoeken blijven langer heel.

Het valt me overigens op dat je geen inslagmoeren/t-nuts hebt gebruikt?

Persoonlijk zou ik ém in de Wartnex zetten, één á twee keer rollen met een vachtroller en daarna met een (gele structuurroller). Het droogt snel, dus in een halve dag kun je klaar zijn.

Welke speaker komt erin?


Mvg Johan

----------


## paul_ulrix

bij de extended valt dat bovenste plankje van 6cm tegen het deksel weg ?
Ik ga straks ook beginnen, het hout is in bestelling.

----------


## Rademakers

Inderdaad, dat plankje valt bij de Extended versie weg. Ik ben benieuwd naar je resultaten.

Mvg Johan

----------


## paul_ulrix

de cubo is af, er komt toch redelijk wat uit voor zo'n kastje. Is duidelijk een stuk luider dan een 15 inch basreflex van +- hetzelfde formaat.

Ik heb de bracing bij de extended wel lichtjes anders gedaan, anders lukt het niet meer om die ertussen te krijgen, het zijn 2 stukjes geworden ipv dat groot.

----------


## Rademakers

Je oplossing voor de bracing zoals die nu is lijkt me voldoende.

Zelf maak ik de bracing ca. een milimeter kleiner en gebruik ik een vullende lijm (Bison Tix-gel), die ik dun op de bracing én (iets minder dun) op de kast aanbreng. De bracing teken ik voor het lijmen af zodat deze makkelijk te plaatsen is en de plaats van de lijm gemarkeerd wordt.

Maar zoals gezegd ziet dit er ook afdoende uit. 

Mvg Johan

----------


## paul_ulrix

vullende lijm heb ik voor heel de kast gebruikt.

deze hier:

Structan Express - Rectavit

----------


## paul_ulrix

ik heb de cubo15 net getest op basgitaar, cubo van 40 tot 80hz, alles boven de 80hz naar een 4x10 basscab.

het valt me vooral op hoe strak en punchy de cubo klinkt, de woofer zie ik ook niet echt veel bewegen op hoog volume

----------


## DJJJ

Hoe is het geluid van de cubo 15 met de kappa lf 15?
Is het het zelfde als een bassreflex?
Wat kan je er van verwachten?

----------


## Rademakers

> ik heb de cubo15 net getest op basgitaar, cubo van 40 tot 80hz, alles boven de 80hz naar een 4x10 basscab.
> 
> het valt me vooral op hoe strak en punchy de cubo klinkt, de woofer zie ik ook niet echt veel bewegen op hoog volume



Bedankt voor het posten van je bevindingen, dat is goed om te weten. 

Uit nieuwsgierigheid, hoeveel liter is die 4 x 10" kast (welke afmetingen)? Wie weet valt er iets te combineren.





> Wat kan je er van verwachten?



Ik gebruik een Cubo 15 met de Kappa 15LF alsof het een 18" is, afgezien van de lowcut op 40 Hz. 

Ik gebruik ook een 18" basreflex met de 18LW1400, welke duidelijk meer vermogen nodig heeft om op gang te komen als de Cubo 15.

Er is wel een klankmatig verschil met een 18" basreflex, al is het moeilijk om precies de vinger te leggen op wat dat is (het is geen groot verschil). Ik denk dat de plaatsing van de luidspreker hier wel invloed op heeft. 

Mvg Johan

----------


## paul_ulrix

MARKBASS

Het gaat om deze basscab, is met b&c speakers, maar ik heb niet dadelijk een idee welke, vermoedelijk iets oem voor markbass.

de specs die ze opgeven zijn wel met een dikke korrel zout te nemen, da's wel meer een plaag bij die basversterker merken.

Ik heb nog wel zin om er een topkast voor de te maken, had gedacht aan een 2 x 12, misschien met een coaxiale speaker ?

----------


## Back on Track

Aangezien mijn budget niet zo heel hoog is...

zit er bij mij zo'n goedkope tsx 15 van JB er in....

vandaag eens aangezwengeld zonder cross over en ik vond het nog niet tegenvallen,

Van de week ff de cross over naar huis halen en dan zal ik nog een posten over mijn budget avontuur...

----------


## Rademakers

Het is frappant hoeveel luidsprekers er in het Cubo 15 ontwerp werken, wat dat betreft verwacht ik wel dat de TSX-15 erin zal werken. De grote vraag is bij mij, hoeveel vermogen de luidspreker zal kunnen verwerken daar deze normaal in een budget topkast wordt gebruikt.

Ik ben in ieder geval benieuwd naar het resultaat!

Mvg Johan

----------


## Back on Track

Hmm...

in metingen ben ik natuurlijk geen held...


maar hij houd 2 vibe 15's makkelijk bij...

----------


## Back on Track

Een klein probleempje...

nu heb ik voor de sub namelijk een cross over nodig, ik dus een beetje kijken op de site van licht-geluid.nl kom ik 2 soorten tegen...

DAP PCX-1 Subwoofer Cross-over 500Hz 12 dB 300W - J&H licht-geluid.nl / shop
Behringer SUPER X PRO CX2310 (XLR) - J&H licht-geluid.nl / shop

De 2e ken ik als traditionele manier....

nu heb ik 3 vragen....


Wat doet de eerste?
Op hoeveel (k)hz moet ik hem crossen?
welke is geschikt?


Groeten LEx

----------


## nightline

De eerste is een passief filter wat gebruikt wordt tussen versterker uitgang en luidspreker, deze "blokkeerd" alle frequenties boven de 500 Hz.

Persoonlijk zou ik geen van beide gebruiken, de eerste omdat de cross-over frequentie te hoog is voor een baskast, de 2e omdat het laag erg wollig gaat klinken met het gebruik van dit apparaat.
Spaar een klein beetje door en schaf een DBX of iets dergelijks aan.

Mvg

Jack

----------


## paul_ulrix

Ik laat mijn cubo van 40 tot 90 doorlopen, werkt goed zo.
met een behringer dcx2496 digitale crossover.

----------


## Back on Track

dus welke (budget) cross over kan ik gebruiken ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> dus welke (budget) cross over kan ik gebruiken ?



De behringer dcx2496 schijnt erg goed te werken voor zijn prijs.
Passief zou ik je afraden, voor bij het sub vreet dat nogal vermogen.

----------


## Bartje2012

yep ik ga ze ook bouwen  :Wink:  heb er nog 4x eminence kappa 15lf voor liggen.
wat ik me af vroeg was wat betreft de driehoekige bracing, gewoon de grote precies in het midden lijkt me, de 2 kleinere op 1/4 van de breedte? of maakt het eigenlijk niet zo heel veel uit?

----------


## Back on Track

of op 1/3 hè...

met 2 heb je namelijk... 1/3 driehoek 1/3 driehoek 1/3

----------


## Bartje2012

en heeft iemand de 18 inch tekening+zaagplan? als ik er nou ook vier voor mijn beyma 18"s maak heb ik 8 cubos  :Smile:

----------


## Rademakers

Op het zaagplan staan 2 x 2 stukjes plaatmateriaal aangegeven in het rood (bij de opsomming). De stukjes van 18,3 cm kunnen worden gebruikt voor het uitlijnen van de kleine driehoekige bracings. De stukjes van 28,3 cm voor de uitlijning van de grote driehoekige bracing.

http://www.hardware-test.de/hornresp...o15van18mm.PNG

Als je een mailtje stuurt naar questionsaboutCubo at gmail punt com, stuur ik vanaf daar de plannen voor Cubo 18 terug. Acht keer Cubo klinkt als een imposante setup, die vanaf een Hertz of 40 een gelijk aantal 18" BR's  voorbij streeft.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Bartje2012

ok ik heb hout laten zagen voor 4x 15" en 4x 18" ....
kwam er later echter achter dat de 18" versie net niet uit 1 plaat gaat dus zal die stukken nog moeten bijmaken.

Maandag is het als het goed is gezaagd en ga ik het ophalen, dan avondje tekenen op de zijwanden. dinsdag beginnen met de 18"versies. Ik zal foto's posten  :Wink:  ze konden de 19graden hoek niet zagen grrr... neem de baffles dus nog maar even naar een zagerij die dat wel kan.

zijn er nog (kastspecifieke) tips qua bouwen?

----------


## Rademakers

Een beetje, mocht je er nog geen rekening mee houden, let dan op in welke richting je de houtnerf (in geval van berken/multiplex) plaatst. En, als je een goede volgorde van bouwen volgt heb je alle vrijheid om de bracings goed te plaatsen, zodat je geen concessies aan de stevigheid hiervan én daarmee aan de stevigheid van de kast hoeft te doen.

Last but not least, als je de dubbele plaat in de hoornmond aanbrengt kun je eigenlijk bijna niet genoeg perskracht gebruiken tijdens het uitharden van de lijm.

Alvast succes met bouwen en ik ben benieuwd naar het resultaat!

Mvg Johan

----------


## Bartje2012

nou ik heb ondertussen denk ik in totaal wel 2 uur naar de tekeningen zitten staren  :Wink:  maar ik denk dat ik deze volgorde doe:

eerst alles natuurlijk uittekenen, beginnen met de 6cm bracing, dan de baffle+rest hoorn, voorkant+bovenkant+achterkant, grote driehoek bracing + andere 6cm strook, dan de 2 kleintjes, andere zijkant.

als allerlaatst de onderkant met de dubbele plaat er al op.

heb deze volgorde het meest gezien als ik kijk naar alle foto's die op de verschillende fora staan betreffende deze kast  :Wink:

----------


## salsa

@Rademakers,

Heeft een CUBO18 zo'n grote output i.v.m een EV T18??
Kan je de CUBO met een T18 vergelijken, of is dit een andere opzet??

Ik persoonlijk vind het een hele mooie kast die CUBO serie van je!!!

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

hoe zou zo'n cubo het doen met wat lichtere woofers???
dan doel ik misschien een beetje op deze of is dat heel dom gezegd?

*DAP MB-15B 15" Bass Speaker 300W 8  Ohm*

Impedance:8ohm
·Freq.Range:35-4000Hz
·Crossoverfreq:1000Hz
·Music  power:500W
·Power rating:300W
·SPL (1W/1m):102dB
·Dimensions:388mm
·Baffle  cutout:353mm
·Mountingdepth:144mm
·Weight:5.9Kg

----------


## Rademakers

@Salsa: De Cubo-serie en de T18 berusten op hetzelfde kastprincipe. De T18 heeft echter een geheel andere configuratie als wordt gekeken naar hoornlengte, kamervolume, hoornoppervlakte (doorsnede) ter hoogte van de luidspreker en hoornterminatie. Volgens de simulatie is de T18 een stuk lager afgestemd ten koste van de output, terwijl Cubo 15 en 18 zijn geoptimaliseerd voor maximale output vanaf 40 Hz.  

@radioactive: Om te bepalen of een luidspreker geschikt is zijn de T/S-parameters van de luidspreker nodig. Een lichte luidspreker als deze kenmerkt zich meestal in één van de volgende richtingen:

- De Qts is hoog tot zeer hoog, of
- De spreekspoel is klein tot zeer klein, of
- De Xmax (lineare excursie) is aan de lage kant, of

Een combinatie hiervan. 

Als de luidspreker de juiste combinatie heeft zou deze wel degelijk kunnen werken maar aangezien deze niet bekend is valt er door mij weinig over te zeggen. 

Een goede budgetluidspreker is mijns inzien de Eminence Kappa 15LF.

Mvg Johan

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

beste johan,

dan ga ik toch maar eens kijken voor die kappa 15 LF... 
weeet je toevallig wel of die ook in 4 ohm leverbaar is?
Ben benieuwd hoe dat gaat klinken.

grtz fred.

----------


## Bartje2012

> beste johan,
> 
> dan ga ik toch maar eens kijken voor die kappa 15 LF... 
> weeet je toevallig wel of die ook in 4 ohm leverbaar is?
> Ben benieuwd hoe dat gaat klinken.
> 
> grtz fred.



Eminence Kappa 15 LFA - 118 euro p/s

zou ze even bellen voor de de 4 ohm versie 
ik heb me ooit laten vertellen dat de A van LFA staat voor 8 ohm
en dat de 4 ohm versie de Kappa 15 LFC zou zijn, pin me dr echter niet op vast. zo is het iig wel met de kappa 15. 
Let op dat je dus niet de "kappa 15A" koopt maar zeker de LF versie. die fout heb ik ooit gemaakt met bestellen en dat koste me 4 drivers (zie: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/zel...te-heet-2.html)

----------


## Bartje2012

Het hout:



Voorboren en verzinken:



meer fotos volgen  :Smile:

----------


## Bartje2012

heb er nu 2 in elkaar geschroefd  :Smile:  zit op 1 kastje per dag, nog 6 te gaan  :Smile: 
dus over een weekje verf, hoekjes, rubbers, speakon.

heb een kleine wijziging toegepast, de 27,5 cm plaat gaat 1,8 cm naar voren, en de bovenste roosterstrip blijft weg,
je hebt nu dus alleen de 2 rooster bracings aan de zijkant, dit is is voor mij voldoende en komt zelfs beter uit qua plaatsing.
verder veranderd het weinig aan de constructie maar zon dubbele onderkant ziet er nu nog meer solide uit  :Smile:  oog wil ook wat. 
kan eigenlijk niet wachten tot de schuurmachine erover mag en de grondver erop gaat, dan zien ze dr een stuk strakker uit.

p.s. de bovenplaten liggen idd nog los en dat rare streepie+balkje tussen de 2 bracings op de een na laatste foto is een elastiekje + schrootje om de uitlijning te ondersteunen tijdens het drogen.

----------


## 4AC

Leuk dat je een fotoverslag bijhoudt! Altijd interessant.

Goed bezig verder...  :Smile: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## DJJJ

Hallo,

Ik heb veel interesse in dit ontwerp.
Ik ga over een paar week zelf ook subjes maken,
maar nu zit ik te twijfelen tussen de Cubo 15 en de BR115.
Wat zou het beste passen bij mijn 2  12" top kasten van elk 250 watt.
Welke woofer is nou het beste geschikt voor de cubo 15.
Ik heb heel veel gelezen over dit artikel.

Met voorbaat dank,

----------


## salsa

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb veel interesse in dit ontwerp.
> Ik ga over een paar week zelf ook subjes maken,
> maar nu zit ik te twijfelen tussen de Cubo 15 en de BR115.
> Wat zou het beste passen bij mijn 2  12" top kasten van elk 250 watt.
> Welke woofer is nou het beste geschikt voor de cubo 15.
> Ik heb heel veel gelezen over dit artikel.
> 
> Met voorbaat dank,




Begin dan eens opnieuw met lezen van dit onderwerp....

Dave

----------


## Rademakers

@Bart(heteindevandewereld): Impressive, dat is een flinke stapel hout!

Ik zie op, de op 2 en 3 na laatste foto's dat je de bracing van de voorplaat in de hoek hebt gestopt? Origineel was het de beodoeling om die op 1/3 en 2/3 afstand tegen de voorplaat te plaatsen (zie renders). Het kan overigens nog steeds.

@DJJJ: Zelf gebruik ik bij voorkeur de luidsprekers met een hoge mechanische en elektrische belastbaarheid maar voor elk budget wat wils.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Bartje2012

Hmmm je bedoelt de 2e 6cm strook van 58,4? waarvan je een paar posts geleden uitlegde dat ze doormidden tegen de voorkant moeten?

die heb ik idd hetzelfde geplaatst als de 6cm rooster bracing aan de zijkant.
die moet dus niet in de hoek maar tegen de voorplaat? die zouden eventueel nog toegevoegd kunnen worden idd, al wordt de literinhoud dan wel weer iets kleiner hehe, neem aan dat dit te weinig is om echt verschil te creeeren?

op freespeakerplans staat een foto van ene tim uit nederland die m ook heeft gebouwd, heeft hij dan niet dezelfde fout gemaakt?



alvast bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## Rademakers

> op freespeakerplans staat een foto van ene tim uit nederland die m ook heeft gebouwd, heeft hij dan niet dezelfde fout gemaakt?



Ehm, nu je het zegt, inderdaad. Daar had ik tot nu toe geheel overheen gekeken. Ik zie nu ook dat de renders er inderdaad geen echt uitsluitsel over geven.

Het volume dat in mindering wordt gebracht met extra bracing valt inderdaad te verwaarlozen. Zeker als je tussen de bracings wat dempingsmateriaal plaatst dat het virtueel volume vergroot.

Ik zal eens kijken of ik de plannen/ een render kan aanpassen dat de plaatsing van die bracings duidelijker wordt.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Bartje2012

jep de render had ik al vaker bekeken en gaf daar idd geen uitsluitsel over, toen ik de fotos van tim zag, en geloof nog iemand anders die het ook zo deed, nam ik aan dat dit de correcte manier was. Zoals jij aangeeft dat het hoort lijkt het me ook veel logischer en snap ik de functie ook beter  :Smile: 

ik ga het iig bij de volgende kastjes (had zondag en vandaag pauze) correct doen en de andere 2 corrigeren door het alsnog toe te voegen.

Bedankt voor de uitleg.

Bart.

----------


## Bartje2012

Of ik het begrijp het verkeerd, maar de bracings op 1/3e en 2/3e zoals de kleine driehoeken, en dan verticaal mee met de voorplaat... zoals in de foto hieronder? 

klopt het dan dat de bracings een beetje uitsteken bij het gat in de baffle?

----------


## Timothy

> op freespeakerplans staat een foto van ene tim uit nederland die m ook heeft gebouwd, heeft hij dan niet dezelfde fout gemaakt?



Dienen Tim komt niet uit Nederland, maar uit België (is een foutje van Rademaekers! :-) )

Voor alle duidelijkheid: dit ben ik dus.

Ik heb nu al 3 Cubo's in de garage staan (waarvan er nog maar 1 voorzien is van een woofer  :Frown:  leve het backorder!  :Mad: )

Ik heb die speciale bracing zoals in je laatste foto inderdaad nooit uitgevoerd (en geeft ook niet echt een nadelig resultaat vind ik). Stond in ieder geval niet echt duidelijk op de plannen (maar nu je het zegt, ik had telkens enkele stukjes op overschot (dacht dat het zaagrestjes waren :-) )

----------


## Rademakers

> klopt het dan dat de bracings een beetje uitsteken bij het gat in de baffle?



Bij Cubo 15 zou je daar geen last van moeten hebben maar bij Cubo 18 kun je inderdaad het beste het hoekje wegsteken met een beitel en hamer. Tenzij het niet in de weg zit natuurlijk.

Ik heb bij mijn meeste eigen Cubo's ook de bracing gelijk aan de voorkant, voor zo'n extra "solide look".

Het is natuurlijk geen ramp als je de bracings tegen de voorplaat weglaat, maar bij mijn weten heb ik tot op heden nog geen "te stevige" kastconstructies ontworpen  :Wink:  

Mvg Johan

----------


## Bartje2012

Hmmm ik kan 4x beyma 15p1200nd (1200 watt aes) kopen met de volgende parameters:

fs 45 (Hz)
                        qts 0.32
                        bl 26.3 (T/m)
                        xmax 9.5 (mm)
                        mms 155.0 (gram)
                        vas 84 (dm3)
                        sd 855 (cm2)
                        ebp 132.4
                        vd 0.81 (dm3)

De ebp en xmax liggen duidelijk boven de vereiste voor deze kast maar hoe zou deze het doen in de cubo klankgewijs? Wattage niet teveel voor in deze kast?

----------


## Rademakers

Een hoge elektrische belastbaarheid is alleen maar mooi meegenomen. De Cubo ontwerpen verhogen niet alleen de gevoeligheid maar verlagen simultaan de excursie. De meeste luidsprekers lopen daardoor in een Cubo ontwerp eerder tegen de elektrische dan de mechanische belastbaarheid aan.

De 15P1200nd werkt het beste in Cubo 15 Extended. Met luidsprekers boven de 1000 Waes is het aan te raden om sowieso met Fins berken b/bb te werken, rekening te houden met de richting van de nerf en dan natuurlijk het liefst 18 mm dik. Ik werk zelf aan een Cubo 18 van 15 mm berken en één van composiet die ruim boven de 1000 W krijgen te verduren. 

Bij de 15P1200nd kan het klankmatig helpen om de magneet in de achterkamer te stoppen om zodoende een zo vlak mogelijk respons te krijgen.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Bartje2012

Bedankt voor je antwoord hier kan ik zeker wat mee,
het gaan waarschijnlijk toch maar 18sounds worden, dat terzijde.

Een compleet andere vraag die iemand mischien kan beantwoorden is het volgende:

ik heb nu dus 4x 18 inch cubo's en 4x 15 inch, nou wilde ik de cubo 18's onder de cubo 15's leggen, heeft dit mischien nadelig effect op elkaar omdat de 18 inch een andere golf produceert dan de 15 inch?

----------


## dexter

Zoals met eigelijk alle systemen nooit 2 verschillende speakers in hetzelfde gebied laten werken, dit kan zowel uitdoving en versterking veroorzaken.

----------


## Bartje2012

naja ik ga het wel testen, heb met gemengde stacks ook gehad dat het goed ging en idd soms gaat het mis, zoals wbins met glijbanen. zou eventueel ook een blokje van 4x 15 inch kunnen doen en de 18 inch per 2 aan de zijkanten plakken. even experimenteren dus wat het lekkerst gaat. uitdoven is niet de bedoeling versterken (mits niet te piekerig) is niet zo erg hehe.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat zal best wel goed gaan, lage frequenties hebben lange golflengtes, een frequentie van 100 Hz heeft al een golflengte van 3,4 meter.
Zolang het looptijdverschil niet meer is dan enkele decimeters zul je er weinig van merken.

----------


## Bartje2012

nou, heb ze een avondje kunnen proefdraaien op een feest,
ten eerste.. johan.. bedankt  :Smile:  deze kasten presteren boven verwachtingen,
nou heb ik al van alles voor me neus gehad van vintage tot funktion one, maar dat zo'n simpel klein kastje zulke geluidsdruk kan creeeren... petje af hoor.

tuurlijk wist ik dat het geen slechte kasten waren anders zou ik er ook geen 8 bouwen, maar dit is toch de eerste set waar ik "klachten" krijg dat het geluid erg mooi klinkt maar te hard hahaha.

wilde toch nog even vermelden dat ook voor de mensen die op zoek zijn naar een serieuze (dance) set (eventueel voor verhuur) deze kasten een erg goede optie kunnen zijn, dus niet twijfelen gewoon bouwen die hap  :Big Grin:

----------


## paul_ulrix

8 tegelijk zal idd wel goed gaan.

merk je eigenlijk iets van richtinggevoeligheid bij de cubo's ? zijn ze even luid aan de voor en achterkant ?

----------


## Bartje2012

nou dat niet, ik bedoel het is hybride dus ja, je hebt wat rondom bas, maar de throw is duidelijk aanwezig, tot een meter of 20 a 30 bleef er een goed voelbare druk, ben erg benieuwd wat deze kasten buiten gaan doen, 7 augustus staan ze in slovenie op een festival (wel gecombineerd met een aanvullende set subs/nexo tops en dan ben ik benieuwd of ze die druk ook kunnen leveren en de aanvullende set kunnen bij houden.

p.s. de HD15 is toch echt wel een geadviseerde basmid kast boven de cubo, de cubo samen met de hd15 levert een zeer solide bas met een erg strakke punch dankzij de hd15,
ik heb de cubo van 40 tot 90 laten lopen en de hd15's van 90 tot 160

----------


## Ronald B

Ik ga mij ook wagen aan het Cudo 15 project het hout is gehaald en gaat vandaag op de zaak tafel volgende week gaan we ze in elkaar spijkeren. In eerste instantie gaan we er 2 bouwen deze worden geladen met een Kappa 15LFA. Ik zal er een mooi foto verslag van maken. ben zeer benieuwd hoe het gaat het zijn mijn eerste zelfbouw kasten.

Iemand nog tips voor het bouwen?

----------


## bones2001

Ik zou ze in elkaar schroeven, inplaats van spijkeren....

----------


## 4AC

> Ik zou ze in elkaar schroeven, inplaats van spijkeren....



Bah, wat zijn we weer flauw  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## dj boja

Hallo

Ik lees met veel intresse hier .
Daar ik zelf nog wat speakers liggen heb onder andere 2 3015lf 's denk ik er over om deze kastjes eens te bouwen .
Toch nog een paar vraagjes :
Kan dit met gewone multiplex 18mm ? of mdf 18 mm ?

Voor Bartje 2012 : wat was het resultaat van een 18" en een 15" erboven ?

Ik heb ook nog 2 18" speakers liggen en zou graag de 18" cudo ook bouwen . Ik denk een mail gestuurt te hebben naar het juiste adres om de tekening / gegevens , anders als iemand deze in zijn bezit heeft ze zouden welkom zijn

----------


## Rademakers

Fins/berken multiplex 13-laags, b bb heeft natuurlijk de voorkeur maar mocht je een andere multiplex willen gebruiken probeer dan met minimaal 7-laags te werken bij 18 mm dikte.

Mdf is ook mogelijk, het kan soms wat zwaar worden al heb ik ook eens mdf bij een bouwmarkt gehaald dat juist nog een stuk lichter was. Meer massa heeft qua stevigheid toch de voorkeur.

Plannen voor Cu*b*o 18 zijn onderweg  :Wink: 

Mvg Johan

----------


## Ronald B

Het duurde even voordat ons hout gezaagd en wel binnen was maar eindelijk zijn we nu begonnen... eerst moest er natuurlijk nog een mal gemaakt worden voor de handvatten. daarna kon het echte werk beginnen aanschouw het resultaat tot nu toe.

Het hout netjes gezaagd op een pallet aangeleverd.

De eerste cubo in aanbouw. 

Nu ga ik snel een hapje eten en zo weer verder bouwen

----------


## Ronald B

Na een middag je hard werken begint het resultaat al mooi op te schieten. Wel ben ik nu op een punt waar ik toch wat onvoorziene dingen tegen kom zoals:

waar laat ik de speakon aansluiting?
er moet nog een adapter op voor een tussen paal.
owja er moeten natuurlijk ook doppen onder zodat de kast niet zelf op de grond staat.

Natuurlijk had ik er wel rekening mee gehouden dat het meer was dan een paar planken in elkaar spijkeren maar de bouw duurt veel langen omdat je dingen toch voor de eerste keer uit moet vinden.

Maar ik blijf het een leuke uitdaging vinden. hieronder nog een paar foto's.



De volgende stap wordt de aansluitingen vrezen de versteviging voor de tussenpaal. Vervolgens gaan we de binnenkant zwart spuiten, helemaal in elkaar zetten plamuren en dan in de warnex

----------


## Rademakers

Een mooi pakketje plaatmateriaal.





> waar laat ik de speakon aansluiting?



Zelf plaats ik die tussen de twee kleinere driehoekige bracings, net onder de grote driehoekige bracing. Ik gebruik personnlijk geen schaaltje maar dan wel een dubbele plaat ter plaatse van de speakons.





> er moet nog een adapter op voor een tussen paal.



Het was misschien makkelijker geweest als je een tweede plaatje van ca. 15 bij 15 cm (uitgaande van een adapter van ca. 10 cm) had geplaatst voordat je de driehoekige bracing had gemonteerd (met een uitsparing).

Nu zou ik 2 plaatjes van ca. 7 bij 15 cm zowel links als rechts van de driehoekige bracing plaatsen (ook aan de bracing lijmen). Het kleine gat van de adapter met een speedboor uitboren, waarvan je het middelpunt eerst met een 3 á 5 mm boortje hebt voorgeboord in het midden van de bracing.

Hierbij niet dieper boren dan strikt nodig om de stevigheid van de driehoekige bracing maximaal te houden.

PS. Vergeet het inboren van de inslagmoeren niet.

Mvg Johan

----------


## kevincejanssen

Als ik 6 cubo 15's wil bouwen (3 per kant) wat is dan een bijpassende topkast die ik erbij kan bouwen? En hoe zit de cuba met delay tijden enzo?

----------


## 4AC

Er bestaat hiervoor geen standaard top, die er perfect op aansluit. Er zijn veel verschillende plannen beschikbaar, het is maar net wat je eisen en doeleinden zijn.
Zo zou je bijvoorbeeld een hoorngeladen topkast als bijv. de MT122 of X-Tro kunnen bouwen, maar die is slechts voor een beperkt aantal doeleinden geschikt (door zijn formaat/gewicht en spreiding). Wil je meer flexibel zijn dan zou je bijvoorbeeld kunnen gaan voor een dubbele X12 met stevige componenten.

Het hangt dus sterk van de omstandigheden af. En welke woofer ben je eigenlijk van plan te gebruiken?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## kevincejanssen

Ja. Ik ben een beetje aan het vergelijken enz. We zijn op dit moment bezig met het bouwen van 16 enkele USB bass bin kasten en 4 MT122's. Als we hier mee klaar zijn wilde ik een klein compact setje maken. En de Cubo 15 spreekt mij op zich wel aan kwa prijs enz.

----------


## 4AC

Ah, oké. Je weet dat het USB ontwerp meer voor het 'kick' gebied is, ofterwijl, de hogere bass-tonen? Beetje als een HD15. Er hoort dus eigenlijk een echte sub-laag kast onder, zoals een lab-hoorn of iets dergelijks. Al zul je met acht stuks per kant wel laag zat moeten komen, haha. Welke componenten ga je gebruiken?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

Foto's!!!
En ik ben vooral benieuwd hoe de rest van het systeem eruit komt te zien.

----------


## teunos

> Ah, oké. Je weet dat het USB ontwerp meer voor het 'kick' gebied is, ofterwijl, de hogere bass-tonen? Beetje als een HD15. Er hoort dus eigenlijk een echte sub-laag kast onder, zoals een lab-hoorn of iets dergelijks. Al zul je met acht stuks per kant wel laag zat moeten komen, haha. Welke componenten ga je gebruiken?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



De usb is een bandpasshoorn met vrij grote kamers. Alhoewel hij bedoeld is voor kick zoals je al aangeeft is hij met de goede speaker in een stack van 4 per kant of meer, meer dan laag zat te krijgen. Ik praat dan over 45Hz. zeker met 8 per kant gaat dat wel tot de 40Hz (ergens tussen -3db en -6dB), wat zeker voor dance muziek etc laag genoeg is. de HD15 echter krijg je echt niet tot deze regionen, zelfs niet met 8 per kant.

----------


## Bassound

Hallo, mijn naam is Bas en ik volg dit forum al een tijdje over de Cubo 15

Ik ben al een poosje op zoek naar een niet te grote subwoofer welke voor drive-inn werk gebruikt zal worden.
Mijn oog was gevallen op 2 x de db technologies dva s09 sub, maar de Cubo spreekt me zeker aan.
Is de cubo 15 al eens vergeleken met deze sub, en ook omdat dit een BP kast is.
Ik begreep dat de Cubo 15 meer rendement heeft dan een BR kast, maar de S09 is een BP kast.
Hoe is het rendement van de Cubo 15 t.o.v. een BP kast 15/ 18 inch?

Heeft iemand hier een antwoord op.

Alvast bedankt.

Groeten Bas

----------


## kevincejanssen

> Foto's!!!



Zal wel een Topic openen.

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/zel...-4x-mt122.html

Beantwoord hierin ook de vragen en opmerkingen wat dit topic gaat over de cubo 15

----------


## Rademakers

> En hoe zit de cuba met delay tijden enzo



Ik pas zelf niet altijd delaytijden toe maar als ik de mogelijkheid heb, delay ik de topjes tussen de 4 - 5 msec.





> Mijn oog was gevallen op 2 x de db technologies dva s09 sub, maar de Cubo spreekt me zeker aan.
> Is de cubo 15 al eens vergeleken met deze sub, en ook omdat dit een BP kast is.
> Ik begreep dat de Cubo 15 meer rendement heeft dan een BR kast, maar de S09 is een BP kast.
> Hoe is het rendement van de Cubo 15 t.o.v. een BP kast 15/ 18 inch?



De DVA S09 is een 15" BP van 160 liter. Cubo 15 is een kast van 238 liter, de DVA S10 is een BP van 237 liter.

Er is altijd een zeker verband tussen hoe groot een kast is, hoe laag deze gaat en hoe hard. Een kleine uitbreding op deze verhouding, bekend als Hoffman's Iron Law, is de gebruikte luidspreker (belastbaar vermogen/ Sd (soms)/powercompressie).

Aangezien de DVA 09 en de Cubo 15 ongeveer even laag gaan, is het aannemelijk dat het extra kastvolume van de Cubo 15 de gevoeligheid ten goede komt. De gemiddelde gesimuleerde SPL zit rond de 101 dB/W/m (sommige luidsprekers maken dit hoger, enkele weer lager).

Aangezien de DVA series een luidspreker met 4" VC hebben kan het zo zijn dat als je Cubo 15 met een 3" VC laad, je op hoge vermogens toch dezelfde SPL behaald (power compressie). Dat kun je weer ten goede van de Cubo 15 veranderen door deze ook met een luidspreker met 4" VC te laden.

De DVA 10 is even groot als Cubo 15 maar gaat gemiddeld lager. Het potentiiele SPL voordeel van een 18" t.o.v de 15" gaat hier vooral in meer laag zitten ipv een gemiddeld hogere SPL. Hier zou ik eerder voor de DVA 10 kiezen (of Cubo 18).

Mvg Johan

Edit: Nog even gerekend met de gegevens van dB Technologies: 134 Max SPL voor de DVA S09 --> -6dB (Peak) = 128 dB --> - 30 dB (1000 Watt) = 98 dB/W/m.

----------


## Bassound

Hoi Johan,

Bedankt voor je dubbele uitleg  :Smile: 
Ik had de vraag id ook op een ander forum gezet, nu kan ik het 2 keer nalezen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Nu ik jouw vergelijking lees, ga ik denk geen kant en klare db subs halen, maar lekker zelf bouwen.
Welke 4" VC 15 inch sub zou jij adviseren in de cubo 15, en resp. 18 inch 4" VC in de cubo 18?
Kan er bv. een RCF driver in, of zou jij een andere adviseren.
Ik heb de db s09 al vaker gehoord en die gaan best lekker, ik word nu wel heel benieuwd naar de Cubo.
Is er wel eens een Cubo meeting? dan kan ik ze eens horen.

Mvg Bas

----------


## Rademakers

Hallo Bas,

Van RCF, 15":

[FONT=Times New Roman]LF15G401[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]L15P200AK (al wat ouder model)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman]En 18":[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman]LF18G401[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman]LF18N401 (neodymium magneet)[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman]Andere modellen zouden moeten worden gesimuleerd maar met bovenstaande luidsprekers zit je up to date.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman]In welke provincie zit je? Wellicht is er iemand met Cubo 15's of 18's in de buurt. Eventueel heb ik zelf ook nog wel een Cubo 15 en Cubo 18 staan. Die eerste overigens alleen met 3" VC luidspreker.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman]Mvg Johan[/FONT]

----------


## Bassound

Beste Johan,

Wederom bedankt voor de snelle service.
Ik kom uit Den Haag, dus ik weet niet waar een Cubopoint  :Smile:  in de buurt zit.
Ik zou graag een keer de cubo 15/ 18 komen beluisteren, in welke regio ben jij woonachtig?

Ik hoor het wel,

Mvg

Bas

----------


## Bassound

Beste forumleden,

Is er iemand waar ik een keer een cubo 15 of cubo 18 kan beluisteren.
Ik ben ook benieuwd of de cubo geschikt is voor buitenfeestjes?
Heeft iemand ervaring met de cubo in grotere aantallen, en wat voor feesten kan je daar mee aan.
Met welke toppen gebruiken jullie de cubo's in het algemeen.

Mvg Bas

----------


## sidefill

Hallo, 
ik heb nog 2 dynacord S900's (oudere precision serie) liggen die niet gebruikt worden.

Deze waren eerst voor de monitoren, maar deze zijn nu actief. Vandaar dat deze versterkers nu liggen te verstoffen.

Deze doen volgens de spec's: 900 watt 8 ohm gebrugt.

Zijn deze geschikt om elk gebrugt (8 ohm), een Cubo 15  te trekken met een Kappa 15 lf (600 watt 8 ohm) ???

Ik weet natuurlijk dat het bij lange na geen Lab Gruppen is, maar ik wil ook niet dat ze de hitte dood sterven  :Big Grin: 

Want dan wil ik er eerst op proef 2 gaan bouwen  :Smile: 
Door de vele reacties, wordt ik nu toch wel een beetje heel nieuwsgierig.

----------


## Rademakers

@Bassound: Rotterdam

De versterkers of de luidsprekers een hitte dood? Door de excursiecontrole van Cubo 15 krijg je met de S900 een Kappa 15LF met 40 Hz high pass (24 dB/oktaaf) mechanisch niet in de problemen, tenzij je sinussen en dergelijke gaat spelen. Zolang je de versterkers uit de clip houdt denk ik dat ze nog een lang leven beschoren zijn.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Bassound

@ Johan: Ok, dank u

Ik heb inmiddels een DVA s09 in mijn bezit, ik zou graag eens langskomen om deze naast de Cubo 15/18 te zetten.
Zou de RCF LF15N401 ook in de cubo passen, ik ben dan benieuwd hoe deze klinkt.

Kunnen we anders een keer afspreken, dan kan ik meteen de cubo een keer beluisteren.

Groeten,

Bas

----------


## sidefill

Thnx Johan,

dan ga ik er dit weekend ook mee aan de slag. :Smile:

----------


## Rademakers

@Bassound: Als je een mailtje stuurt naar questionsaboutCubo[at]gmail,com dan kunnen we van daaruit verder gaan.

Of de RCF past ligt aan het patroon van de bevestigingspunten, aanpassen met een mal behoort tot de mogelijkheden.

@Sidefill: Succes!

Mvg Johan

----------


## sidefill

Toch nog 1 vraagje,

2 toppen en 4 cubo's 15  (2 links - 2 rechts of center )

Kan dat met een "gewone"  x-over bijv. DBX 223 xl.

Of moet er toch iets gedelayed gaan worden (ivm hybride subs), en wordt het een speaker management bijv DC One of een soortgelijke variant van DBX ?

----------


## Rademakers

Persoonlijk gebruik ik op kleine feestjes geen processor maar een gewone crossover. Delay is wat mij betreft geen must bij dit soort kasten.

Mvg Johan

----------


## bolle 2960

hoi johan,

zou de rcf l18s800 ook goed presteren in de cubo 18?

zoja zou ik dan de bouwplannen mogen gebruiken om er 1 te bouwen?

mvg jimmy

----------


## Rademakers

Hoi Jimmy,

De RCF L18S800 doet het prima in Cubo 18 Extended, lekker efficïent ook.

Plannen staan hier: Cubo 18 of stuur een mailtje naar questionsaboutcubo[at]gmail,com

Mvg Johan

----------


## bolle 2960

ok
dank u wel

het zal niet direct af zijn omdat ik eerst nog wat verbouwingen moet doen aan huis

maar tussendoor  als ontspanning kan ik al platen zagen en af en toe eens wat lijmen en schroeven

mvg jimmy

----------


## jenny

Ik heb hier een hele hoop RCF 18P300 spaekers liggen.Ik deze spaeker geschikt voor in een cubo 18 of extended cubo.

----------


## Rademakers

De RCF L18P300 is ook een leuke speaker voor in Cubo 18 Extended. Terzijde, ik ben nog geen 18" luidsprekers tegengekomen die niet in de Standaard of Extended versie werken (er zijn er waarschijnlijk wel een paar).

Mvg Johan

----------


## Pepperduck

Is de EMINENCE DELTA-15LFA ook geschikt voor de Cubo 15? Of is dit eerder af te raden?

----------


## 4AC

Laat ik Rademakers eens helpen in het beantwoorden van de vele vragen die hij krijgt:




> [INDENT]_Quote:_
> _what do you recon to using eminence Delta  15A LFs instead of the kappas? (money is an issue but if its gona make a  big difference ill go with the kappas)_[/INDENT]If money is a real issue I reccon the Deltas will work fine. If  however, were talking about working that one extra day, to afford the  Kappa 15LFs I would think twice
> 
> Regards
> 
> Cubo



Voor de zoveelste keer: respect voor Rademakers. Voor zijn fantastische ontwerp, alom geprezen, en daarnaast alle 'service' en hulp die hij biedt.
Ik wou dat er meer Rademakertjes waren.  :Smile: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Pepperduck

Bedankt!

Is het nodig om een filter te gebruiken? (het is de eerste keer dat ik zelfbouw luidsprekers ga maken)

Groetjes
Manu

----------


## 4AC

Aiii, over de vraag die je nu stelt is al erg veel geschreven. We willen je graag helpen, maar we houden er niet van om alles te moeten voorkauwen. Gebruik de volgende keer dus even de zoekfunctie. Daarnaast is het ook zonde van de ruimte op dit forum om voor de zoveelste keer hetzelfde verhaal te lullen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Stoney3K

Zou dit ontwerp ook kleiner schalen naar bijvoorbeeld een Cubo 12 of een Cubo 10? 

Niet voor stampende PA-systemen natuurlijk, maar misschien wel een mooi idee als drumfill-sub, extra kastje bij presentaties om de muziek wat op te vullen, of als subje in de studio/huiskamer.

----------


## Pepperduck

> Aiii, over de vraag die je nu stelt is al erg veel geschreven. We willen je graag helpen, maar we houden er niet van om alles te moeten voorkauwen. Gebruik de volgende keer dus even de zoekfunctie. Daarnaast is het ook zonde van de ruimte op dit forum om voor de zoveelste keer hetzelfde verhaal te lullen.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Begrijp ik wel  :Wink:  maar ik denk dat ik de zoekfunctie niet goed door heb want ik vind niet echt wat ik nodig heb. 

Mvg
Manu

----------


## 4AC

> Zou dit ontwerp ook kleiner schalen naar bijvoorbeeld een Cubo 12 of een Cubo 10? 
> 
> Niet voor stampende PA-systemen natuurlijk, maar misschien wel een mooi idee als drumfill-sub, extra kastje bij presentaties om de muziek wat op te vullen, of als subje in de studio/huiskamer.




Goh wat is dit toch ook lastig... en er is ook al geschreven over een 10" woofer in de cubo 12...

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Dit is trouwens ook een leuke verrassing: Cubo Sub/Cubo 21! Cubo is duidelijk een multi-functioneel en breed-inzetbaar ontwerp. Een Tapped Horn is sowieso erg mooi spul!

----------


## paul_ulrix

welke 18 incher of 15 doet het goed in die cubosub ? 
Ik heb al een 15 inch cubo extended ( in de auto  :Big Grin:  )
compleet overdreven, maar klinkt wel lekker  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik heb na de DHZ sub weer plannen om een nieuwe sub te bouwen.
Deze wordt beter afgewerkt.
Ik ga de cubo 12 bouwen om als drum-subje te gebruiken.
De driver die erin komt is een Dayton Audio  PA310-8

----------


## Rademakers

> Niet voor stampende PA-systemen natuurlijk, maar misschien wel een mooi idee als drumfill-sub, extra kastje bij presentaties om de muziek wat op te vullen, of als subje in de studio/huiskamer.



Voor dat laatste zou ik Cubo 12 / 10 niet gebruiken, met de juiste luidspreker is dat eerste geen punt. 





> welke 18 incher of 15 doet het goed in die cubosub ?



15" of 18" met een grote Xmax hebben de voorkeur. Tot nu toe lijken alle luidsprekers die werken in Cubo 15 en Cubo 18, ook te werken in Cubo Sub. Binnenkort plaats ik een lijstje met geadviseerde luidsprekers bij de plannen. Mocht je de plaats er voor hebben dan is Cubo Sub een leuke upgrade voor in de auto  :Wink: 





> Ik ga de cubo 12 bouwen om als drum-subje te gebruiken.
> De driver die erin komt is een Dayton Audio PA310-8



Tegen Amerikaanse tarieven is dat een luidspreker met een goede prijs-kwaliteitverhouding. Denk je dat de luidspreker hier kunt krijgen zonder extra douanetoeslagen, etc?

Mvg Johan

----------


## 4AC

> Voor dat laatste zou ik Cubo 12 / 10 niet gebruiken
> 
> Mvg Johan



Waarom niet? Omdat het kastje niet laag genoeg doorloopt?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Whitefarmer

de cubo 12 gaat in elk geval hard genoeg   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## salsa

@ Rademakers, iets gemist denk ik, de CuboSub...
Vertel eens wat meer!!

Dave

----------


## 4AC

@Salsa: de persconferentie gemist?
Het schijnt dat de Cubo Sub effectief is tot wel 5000 meter onder water...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Stoney3K

> Waarom niet? Omdat het kastje niet laag genoeg doorloopt?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Indien wel, is ie dan gewoon nog steeds te groot? Hoever schaalt het 'Cubo' concept naar beneden? Cubo 8? Cubo 6? Cubo Home Cinema?  :Wink:

----------


## I.T. drive in

> Tegen Amerikaanse tarieven is dat een luidspreker met een goede prijs-kwaliteitverhouding. Denk je dat de luidspreker hier kunt krijgen zonder extra douanetoeslagen, etc?
> 
> Mvg Johan



Ik heb die seleniums ook uit amerika, het is een gokje, maar dan betaal je iets van 60 euro meer.

----------


## Rademakers

> Waarom niet? Omdat het kastje niet laag genoeg doorloopt?



Persoonlijk geef ik de voorkeur aan een huiskamesub die tot ca. 30 Hz weergeeft en daarmee ook goed als HT-sub inzetbaar is.

Daarom komt momenteel alleen Cubo Sub daarvoor in aanmerking  :Wink: 





> Indien wel, is ie dan gewoon nog steeds te groot? Hoever schaalt het 'Cubo' concept naar beneden? Cubo 8? Cubo 6? Cubo Home Cinema?



Er staan nog meerdere concepten in de wachtrij. Toevallig van de week twee kasten letterlijk doormidden gezaagd omdat ze niet voldeden. Meer kan ik er momenteel nog niet over zeggen.





> iets gemist denk ik, de CuboSub...



Te zagen uit 1,5 platen van 122 x 244, zelfde gevoeligheid als Cubo 15 maar bruikbaar vanaf 30 Hz ipv 40 Hz. Al een tijdje geleden initieel besproken vanaf deze post: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/zel...tml#post540198

De metingen aan prototype 1, 2 en 3 staan hier: Free Speaker Plans - Free Speaker Plans ? View topic - Cubo 18

Het is prototype 3 geworden met een paar aanpassingen. 

Er wordt nog gewerkt aan Cubo 21 (de 21" versie van Cubo Sub), die wordt ondergebracht bij de plannen van Cubo Sub.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Stoney3K

> Persoonlijk geef ik de voorkeur aan een huiskamesub die tot ca. 30 Hz weergeeft en daarmee ook goed als HT-sub inzetbaar is.
> 
> Daarom komt momenteel alleen Cubo Sub daarvoor in aanmerking



Prima toch? Heb je gelijk een mooie bijzettafel om je receiver en andere home-theater meuk op te zetten.

De buren zullen er alleen wat minder blij mee zijn ben ik bang.  :Big Grin:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hoe zouden die cubo 12'jes het doen tegenover een paar JTR growlers?

----------


## Pepperduck

Is het noodzakelijk om met een delay te werken met de cubo?

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Persoonlijk gebruik ik op kleine feestjes geen processor maar een gewone crossover. Delay is wat mij betreft geen must bij dit soort kasten.
> 
> Mvg Johan







> Is het noodzakelijk om met een delay te werken met de cubo?



 
dusss een kwestie van een topic lezen  :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Stefan

Moet er dan ook maar eens aan geloven eentje te bouwen. Omdat het precies uit een plaat kan wordt het inderdaad een sport om te kijken hoe goedkoop het allemaal kan (zeker voor een testkastje), vandaar dat ik een driver heb opgesnord die nog best redelijke parameters lijkt te hebben, maar toch weer een slagje goedkoper is dan de voorbeelden die langs komen. Helaas wel maar een 3 inch voicecoil en maar iets van 7mm lineaire slag, maar voor een prijs van 100 euro zeuren we daar niet over natuurlijk :P Mocht het ontwerp nou goed bevallen dan maar eens zien of je met een dubbel zo dure driver ook significant betere resultaten behaalt  :Smile: 

Is er iemand die het kastje ergens gesimuleerd heeft staan en kan kijken of ik de extended of de normale het beste kan bouwen? het gaat om de Fane Sovereign 15-600 LF, parameters zijn hier te vinden: Fane International Ltd Loud Speakers

Mijn gevoel zegt dat de extended beter gaat zijn, maat  beter safe then sorry natuurlijk  :Smile:

----------


## Rademakers

> Fane Sovereign 15-600 LF



Dat is een hele nette luidspreker, zeker voor het geld dat je er voor hebt betaald. Deze werkt het beste in Cubo 15 Extended (dat is wel een paneel van 58,4 x 18 cm voorbij een hele plaat). 

Een testkastje zou ik persoonlijk van 18 mm mdf maken of minimaal 7-laags, 18 mm multiplex. Ook wel eens testkastjes gemaakt van 11-laags, 15 mm berken. Dat hoeft je de kop niet te kosten en geeft naar mijn idee ook al een significant verschil.

Dubbel zo dure luidsprekers laten hun voordelen vooral op hogere vermogens blijken. Tot zo'n 400-500 Watt is dit een prima keuze met slechts een klein verschil.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Stefan

De extended wordt het dan... Heb nog wel een plaatje MDF 18mm staan, maar ook nog wat 18mm Underlayment liggen (wel van die echte, geen OSB zooi),  dat lijkt me wat weer/stootbestendiger mocht het kastje goed bevallen en ik er een likje verf op willen doen om 'em eens op wat kleine klusjes uit te proberen.

Driver inmiddels ook binnengekregen, ziet er voor het geld optisch in ieder geval prima uit. Morgenavond maar eens even de tools ter hand nemen  :Smile:

----------


## Stefan

Vandaag kastje afgemaakt en even getest. Moet zeggen dat ik nu al erg tevreden ben, ondanks dat het een testkastje is (en ik een beetje gesmokkeld heb met de bracing links en rechts). Ik mis niet eens echt laag, ondanks de 40hz cutoff die inderdaad toch wel aan te raden is voor de akkoestische belastbaarheid.

Binnenkort misschien eens een paar nette maken, Rademakers heb je toevallig ook tekeningen kant en klaar liggen voor 15mm dik hout? Ben toch ook wel benieuwd naar een 15mm berken kastje + 3015lf neo driver. Licht gewicht is toch wel erg ideaal als het de performance niet (teveel) beinvloedt  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik mis niet eens echt laag, ondanks de 40hz cutoff die inderdaad toch wel aan te raden is voor de akkoestische belastbaarheid.



Dat kan heel goed kloppen want er zit maar weinig informatie onder de 40 Hz in muziek, 40 Hz is dan ook al heel serieus laag. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rademakers

Blij om te horen dat je tevreden bent  :Smile: 





> Rademakers heb je toevallig ook tekeningen kant en klaar liggen voor 15mm dik hout?



Er zijn plannen voor 15 mm, 11-laags berken. Het beste kun je even een mailtje sturen naar questionaboutcubo at gmail com

Mvg Johan

----------


## m sound

komt de cubo 18 een beetje mee met de jbl jrx 115. wel met een crossover natuurlijk.

ik bedoel komt de jbl mee met de cubo

marc

----------


## Rademakers

Ik denk dat je met een 1 op 1 verhouding in de goede richting zit.

Mvg Johan

----------


## m sound

zou dat dan met deze driver kunnen Beyma GT200 18" laagdriver

hier zijn de specificaties
http://www.beyma.de/fileadmin/seiten...s/18_GT200.pdf



marc

----------


## Pepperduck

Hebben jullie ervaring met zlfbouw tops die goed samenhoren met de cubo 15?

Groetjes Manu

----------


## kevincejanssen

> Hebben jullie ervaring met zlfbouw tops die goed samenhoren met de cubo 15?
> 
> Groetjes Manu



Die vraag heb ik ook al gesteld hieronder zie je het antwoord.





> Er bestaat hiervoor geen standaard top, die er perfect  op aansluit. Er zijn veel verschillende plannen beschikbaar, het is  maar net wat je eisen en doeleinden zijn.
> Zo zou je bijvoorbeeld een hoorngeladen topkast als bijv. de MT122 of  X-Tro kunnen bouwen, maar die is slechts voor een beperkt aantal  doeleinden geschikt (door zijn formaat/gewicht en spreiding). Wil je  meer flexibel zijn dan zou je bijvoorbeeld kunnen gaan voor een dubbele  X12 met stevige componenten.
> 
> Het hangt dus sterk van de omstandigheden af. En welke woofer ben je eigenlijk van plan te gebruiken?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun

----------


## Rademakers

> zou dat dan met deze driver kunnen Beyma GT200 18" laagdriver



Dat is een wat al oudere luidspreker maar de specificaties zijn prima voor Cubo 18 Extended.

Mvg Johan

----------


## sidefill

Hallo 'k ben al een eindje op weg met de bouw.
Weinig vrije tijd, dus duurt ff allemaal wat langer.

Ik wil de volgende drivers graag gaan gebruiken  (kappa pro 15 lf)

Maar nu is er een pro 15 lf-2, in de handel is deze gelijk aan de vorige ?

http://www.thomann.de/nl/eminence_kappapro_15lf.htm


Is deze speaker geschikt voor de extended versie , of "gewoon" de versie zonder het extra plankje :Big Grin: 

Thnx.

----------


## hardstyle

Ik heb deze 2x hier thuis liggen, alleen nog niet ingebouwd.
Het is eerst de bedoeling dat er 2x cubo wordt gebouwd in de zomervakantie, het is niet slim om dat nu met allerlei toetsen enzo te doen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Tegen die tijd kan ik wel zeggen hoe en wat qua prestaties. (of je mag hier voor nix 2x cubo leeg voor de deur zetten, zodat ik de luidsprekers alleen in hoef te zetten :Big Grin:  :Wink: )

----------


## ultrakiller

Voor zover ik heb gezien , is deze vraag nog niet beantwoord :

Moet ik voor de TSX15 speaker van JBsystems de gewone Cubo , of de extended maken ?

----------


## Rademakers

@Sidefill: Ik kan de vorige versie van de Kappa Pro 15LF niet ontdekken maar de Kappa Pro 15LF-2 werkt het beste in Cubo 15 Extended.

@Ultrakiller: Doel je met de TSX 15 speaker op de SP 15/250?

Van deze luidspreker zijn geen T/S-parameters bekend maar gezien het gewicht van slechts 4 kg (en ferriet magneet) is het geen aanrader. Dergelijke luidsprekers hebben vaak een kleine Xmax en een kleine spoel, eventueel gecombineerd met een vrij hoge Qts.

Om een goede basweergave op redelijk PA-volume te bereiken kun je het beste een luidspreker met een Xmax van 5 mm of hoger gebruiken en bij voorkeur een 3" spoel of groter.

Bijvoorbeeld de BMS 15P214, Beyma SM15-N, DAS 15P of de Eminence Kappa 15LF

Mvg Johan

----------


## sidefill

Dank je Johan, ik heb de kasten gelukkig nog niet in elkaar gelijmd. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rademakers

Nee, dat zou het een stuk lastiger maken  :Wink: 

Al heb ik bij de eerste Cubo Extended de hoorn verlenging ook pas achteraf in een Cubo Standaard gemonteerd.

De correctie zit rond de 1 dB grens dus het valt allemaal wel mee.

Mvg Johan

----------


## ultrakiller

Ik ben vandaag begonnen aan de bouw van mijn eerste Cubo 15 , hout laten zagen bij de lokale doe het zelfmarkt , scheelt een hoop werk.

----------


## hardstyle

Ziet er tot nu toe goed uit, alleen miss veranderen in linkjes, ipv to huge afbeeldingen? :Wink:

----------


## ultrakiller

vandaag nog wat verder gewerkt :







Nu eerst inslagmoeren halen voordat ik verder kan  :Smile:

----------


## timedriver

Past het ook allemaal? Iedere keer als ik wat liet zagen bij de bouwmarkt klopte er uiteindelijk niet veel van....

----------


## Rademakers

Het valt me op bij de laatste foto, dat je een latje van 6 cm breed hebt gebruikt om het onderste paneel in de hoornmond te bracen (bovenste op de foto).

Daar hoort eigenlijk het paneel van 25,5 cm gelijmd te worden. Bij de tweede, derde en vierde render op de eerste pagina van dit topic, kun je dit goed zien. Of bij de constructietekeningen: http://www.hardware-test.de/hornresp...ructie_tek.jpg

Mvg Johan

----------


## hardstyle

Vraagje: ik wil 2x een cubo 15 maken, maar welk hout is het meest geschikt hiervoor? (is het enige wat ik nog moet halen) Garantie multiplex is een beetje aan de dure kant vind ik. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rademakers

Fins berken multiplex, B/BB, 18 mm, 13 laags, of 15 mm, 11-laags. Deze multiplex soort wordt al jaren toegepast en is vrijwel de standaard voor PA. De 122 x 244 platen zijn soms wat prijziger ten opzichte van de 153 x 153 platen. Denk aan <<100 euro per Cubo 15, oftewel <<<200 euro per Cubo 215.

Mvg Johan

----------


## ultrakiller

> Het valt me op bij de laatste foto, dat je een latje van 6 cm breed hebt gebruikt om het onderste paneel in de hoornmond te bracen (bovenste op de foto).
> 
> Daar hoort eigenlijk het paneel van 25,5 cm gelijmd te worden. Bij de tweede, derde en vierde render op de eerste pagina van dit topic, kun je dit goed zien. Of bij de constructietekeningen: http://www.hardware-test.de/hornresp...ructie_tek.jpg
> 
> Mvg Johan



Hmm verrek, inderdaad.. ik heb die latjes daar gemonteerd voor de grill , zou het erg kwaad kunnen dat die plaat van 25,5 daar niet zit ?


@timedrive : 
bij mij kloppen alle maten van de platen , ook laten zagen bij een doe het zelfzaak.

----------


## Rademakers

Zelf zou ik de plaat zeker nog bevestigen. Je kunt 6,1 cm van de plaat van 25,5 cm afhalen en deze direct tegen de 6 cm aanlijmen, of juist een geultje ertussen in laten zitten.

Weglaten kan natuurlijk ook maar ik zou het niemand aanraden.

Mvg Johan

----------


## ultrakiller

mijn Cubo is ruw af , op dit moment geladen met een tsx15 driver van Jb systems.
Ik moet eerlijk zijn , zelfs met deze (goedkope) driver speelt deze kast erg goed.
Volle ,warme klank en toch nog goed hard kunnen gaan.
Op termijn ga ik er een Eminence kappa 15LF of een 4-acoustic driver inzetten.

Warnex en handvaten komen er ook nog op.





Bedankt Johan voor dit ontwerp , ik ben er zeer tevreden over  :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ziet er goed uit!
Ga je er ook nog schuim op doen?

----------


## ultrakiller

> Ziet er goed uit!
> Ga je er ook nog schuim op doen?



Nee, maar de binnenkant ( voor zover je erin kan kijken) wordt ook nog zwart geverfd. dus echt veel zie je dan toch niet door de grill.

----------


## twan3pc

Ik heb 2x 18sound 15w700, die ik wil plaatsen in nieuw tge bouwen cubo's.

Moet ik hiervoor de normale of de extended versie bouwen?

Op de tekening zie ik dat er 1 plank aan de kopse kant gezaagd moet worden op 19 graden om zodoende de hoek van 109 graden te krijgen.
Over de hoek van 89 graden wordt niks vermeld op het zaagplan, moet ik hiervoor een beetje smokkelen met schroeven?

Gr.

Twan

----------


## Rademakers

De 15w700 is en leuke luidspreker en komt het beste uit in Cubo 15 Extended.

In de praktijk kom je bij een hoek van 87 graden over een korte afstand goed uit met een beetje smokkelen. De hoek staat wel vermeld voor diegene die kiezen om met die nauwkeurigheid te werken.

Zelf gebruik ik hiervoor schroeven, minstens 3 van 4,0 x 40 mm en bison tix professional (een vullende thixotrope polyurethaan kit).

Mvg Johan

----------


## twan3pc

Vandaag hout laten zagen.

Alles is duidelijk maar heb toch nog wat dingen die ik niet weet te plaatsen:

De 2 41x6, waar komen die

1 58,4 komt tegen de deskel, waar komt de andere?

Gr.

Twan

----------


## Rademakers

Dat zijn de bracings aan weerszijden van de hoornmond (die ook dienen ter bevestiging van de grill). Ze moeten nog wel op maat worden gezaagd (bijvoorbeeld met de handzaag). Ter vereenvoudiging van het zaagplan.

Mvg Johan

----------


## sidefill

Misschien een hele domme vraag  :Confused: 

Mocht een driver stuk gaan, is er dan nog een mogelijkheid om de Cubo weer open te krijgen (voor service/vervanging).
 Of is alles na montage rondom dicht gelijmd.

Ik vraag dit omdat ik een lamellen frees gebruik (festool domino) voor alle lijm verbindingen, en deze verbinding ongelijmd al haast niet meer los krijgen zijn .

----------


## 4AC

Waarom niet? Je kunt toch aan de voorzijde nog steeds bij de woofer?
Het kan zijn dat ik je verkeerd begrijp hoor, maar dit is géén hoorngeladen sub (met toegangsluikje of zoiets)?!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Rademakers

De meest gebruikte optie is om de grill uitneembaar te maken. Dan kun je via de hoornmond zelfs diepere en grotere 18" luidsprekers vrij makkelijk verwisselen.

Mvg Johan

----------


## renevanh

Ik ga ze ook bouwen, de Cubo 15.

In eerste instantie heb ik aan de Kappa Pro 15LF gedacht, maar een kennis die wel vaker speakers bouwt gaf aan dat ik in die prijsklasse beter voor de Precision Devices PD154 kon kiezen.
Ik ga er vanuit dat ik hiervoor het beste de extended versie van de Cubo 15 kan bouwen, klopt dat?
Voor de drivers zelf is voorlopig nog eventjes geen geld, maar zeer binnenkort ga ik wel aan de gang met hout zagen en de kast in elkaar zetten.
Hiervoor wil 15mm berkenmultiplex gebruiken om het gewicht een beetje binnen de perken te houden. Afgewerkt met een mooie laag Warnex.
Voor puur gemak ga ik achterop de kast 4 wielen plaatsen zodat ze makkelijk te verplaatsen zijn.
De speakon aansluitingen komt ook achterop, maar ik heb nog geen idee hoe en waar.

----------


## Rademakers

De PD154 is inderdaad te verkiezen boven de Kappa Pro 15LF, niet alleen vanwege de de 4" spoel ipv een 3" maar ook de uiterst lage Qts die juist in dit kastprincipe goed tot zijn recht komt.

De PD154 is inderdaad qua T/S-parameters het meest toegespitst op Cubo 15 Extended. Echter speciaal voor de PD154 en aanverwante lage Qts, lage Vas drivers is er een modificatie, Cubo Extra Extended genaamd. Die plannen zijn te verkrijgen per mail (questionsaboutcubo at gmail dot com). Uitgewerkte plannen voor 15 mm berken multiplex zijn ook per diezelfde mail verkrijgbaar.

Eventueel kun je de speakon aansluiting hetzelfde uitvoeren als bij deze uitvoering: Cubo 215 met de PD154.

Mvg Johan

----------


## renevanh

Vorige week al gemaild maar helaas nog geen plannen ontvangen. Over een kleine anderhalf uur ga ik zagen, dus dat wordt interessant :P

Ik ga er vanuit dat de basis hetzelfde is (cubo 15) en de extra extended een (paar) extra plankje(s) betreft (net zoals bij de extended).

----------


## renevanh

Gisteren kwam ik er overigens achter dat er een klein foutje in het zaagplan voor de (normale) cubo 15 zit. Er mist een 58,4x6 plankje.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Wel ff foto's maken he?  :Wink:

----------


## Rademakers

Ik denk dat ik de plannen nu voor ruim de 100ste keer doorspit maar ik kan het foutje niet vinden, wellicht kun je me een hint geven  :Cool:  ?

Het verschil tussen Cubo Extra Extended en Cubo Extended zijn de twee eerste hoornpanelen. Die zijn allebei langer, zodat de hoorn langer is, de achterkamer kleiner en de compressiefactor groter.

Ik ben ca. 1 - 3 keer per week online, daarmee is de gemiddelde responstijd 2 - 7 dagen. Als ik de plannen vandaag stuur zit je daar nog netjes binnen  :Wink: 

Mvg Johan

----------


## renevanh

> Ik denk dat ik de plannen nu voor ruim de 100ste keer doorspit maar ik kan het foutje niet vinden, wellicht kun je me een hint geven  ?



Uit de tekening (en de renders) begrijp ik dat aan de voorkant van de zijkant een 6x58,4 plaatje hoort, en dat aan beide zijde. Volgens mij wel onderbroken voor de baffle, maar ze zijn wel nodig. Ook bovenin de kast hoort een 6x58,4 plaatje (op 41cm van de achterkant).
Dat zou betekenen dat er 3 stuks 6x58,4 nodig is. Het zaagplan bevat er slechts 2.





> Als ik de plannen vandaag stuur zit je daar nog netjes binnen



Haha, ik zie ze wel verschijnen  :Wink:

----------


## twan3pc

Ik heb ze net helemaal in elkaar gelijmd, maar zit nog met 2 dingen:

1. Ik zie op sommige foto's dat er achterop het voorpaneel nog 2 verticale bracings zitten. Zijn deze nodig? Kan ze hopelijk via het speakergat nog plaatsen.

2. Ik heb de extended versie voor mijn 15w700 gebouwd. De grote driehoek bovenin heb ik gedaan zoals de gewone versie(dus helemaal heel gelaten). Is dit van invloed?
    anders moet ik aan de gang met hamer en beitel om via het speakergat dit te modificeren.

----------


## Rademakers

Op het voorpaneel (boven de hoornmond) zitten twee bracings (gemaakt van één gehalveerde 58,4 x 6 cm). De afstand tussen deze bracings is hetzelfde als de onderlinge afstand tussen de kleine driehoekige bracings. Helemaal aan de zijkant van het voorpaneel zitten geen bracings.

De bracings in de hoornmond zijn gemaakt van twee keer een paneel van 41 x 6 cm. Rest de bracing van de bovenplaat gemaakt van één paneel van 58,4 x 6 cm.

De verticale bracings aan de voorzijde zijn niet strikt noodzakelijk, ze dienen ter optimalisatie. Eén en ander hangt ook samen met de kwaliteit van het gebruikte materiaal.

Wat bedoel je met helemaal heel gelaten? Als je een uitsparing in de bracing hebt gemaakt voor het Extended hoornpaneel dan is dat prima. Een hap uit de bracing zagen zodat het enkel wall-to-wall bracing vormt (en minimaal in de achterkamer aanwezig is) is vooral constructietechnisch interessant.

Mvg Johan

----------


## ultrakiller

Ik heb een normale cubo 15 met een Fane sovereign pro 15-600 LF erin , nu is mijn vraag , speelt deze driver beter in een normale of een extended cubo ?
Aangezien ik nog cubo's bij wil maken is dit wel handig om te weten.

alvast bedankt

----------


## Stefan

Dit is denk het antwoord op je vraag  :Smile: 





> Dat is een hele nette luidspreker, zeker voor het geld dat je er voor hebt betaald. Deze werkt het beste in Cubo 15 Extended (dat is wel een paneel van 58,4 x 18 cm voorbij een hele plaat). 
> 
> Een testkastje zou ik persoonlijk van 18 mm mdf maken of minimaal 7-laags, 18 mm multiplex. Ook wel eens testkastjes gemaakt van 11-laags, 15 mm berken. Dat hoeft je de kop niet te kosten en geeft naar mijn idee ook al een significant verschil.
> 
> Dubbel zo dure luidsprekers laten hun voordelen vooral op hogere vermogens blijken. Tot zo'n 400-500 Watt is dit een prima keuze met slechts een klein verschil.
> 
> Mvg Johan

----------


## Needmoresound

Ik heb 4x 18sound 18lw1400 liggen. ik was eerst van plan om bass reflex kasten te maken, maar ik ben bang dat de output tegen gaat vallen. 
Vaak gaat BR goed, maar soms binnen en vaak buiten valt de output tegen. 
Kort geleden heb ik een soort van cubo extended gemaakt (met de pd154), de output rond de 50 hz was 3db hoger (dan 15" BR), rond 70 hz gelijk, vervolgens +6db rond 100 hz. De +3 db op het laag vond ik al een stuk lekkerder gaan. 

Nu wil ik de cubo gaan proberen met de 18sound's. Ik vond 2 versies:
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-sub.html

Als ik naar de frequentie plots kijk, valt op dat de cubo18 meer rendement geeft dan de cubo sub. En de diepgang lijkt gelijk.
Gaat de cubo18 ook echt beter als de cubo sub? Wat is de ervaring?
Verder lijkt de cubo sub wat "rechter", klinkt dit ook beter? 
Ik twijfel namelijk tussen de 2. De sub versie spreekt me het meeste aan, maar als het rendement minder is + meer gewicht + groter + duurder, dan is het geen slim besluit...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik heb 4x 18sound 18lw1400 liggen. ik was eerst van plan om bass reflex kasten te maken, maar ik ben bang dat de output tegen gaat vallen. 
> Vaak gaat BR goed, maar soms binnen en vaak buiten valt de output tegen. 
> Kort geleden heb ik een soort van cubo extended gemaakt (met de pd154), de output rond de 50 hz was 3db hoger (dan 15" BR), rond 70 hz gelijk, vervolgens +6db rond 100 hz. De +3 db op het laag vond ik al een stuk lekkerder gaan.



Op basis waarvan trek je die conclusie?
En best knap dat je die metingen zo nauwkeurig kunt doen, waarmee meet je dat?

----------


## Needmoresound

Dit is mijn soort van cubo extended vs de br (jbl 2226h, 140l, 41 hz). Misschien speelt de powerdip mee in de ervaring dat de cubo extended beter presteerd (verder geen 1 op 1 vergelijking gedaan op vol gas standje). 

Als jullie willen weten waarom het rendement hard daalt onder de 60 hz: buiten gemeten tegen een (laag) schuurtje aan. Dus waarschijnlijk het verschil tussen 2pi en 1pi

----------


## MusicXtra

Een meting op deze wijze munt niet uit in betrouwbaarheid, reflexties, uitdovingen, verschil in afstand van je meetmicrofoon, etc. zijn allemaal factoren die je meting onnauwkeurig maken.

----------


## frederic

> Een meting op deze wijze munt niet uit in betrouwbaarheid, reflexties, uitdovingen, verschil in afstand van je meetmicrofoon, etc. zijn allemaal factoren die je meting onnauwkeurig maken.



Zet ze dan in een zaal, en doe een meting vanuit foh positie?

----------


## frederic

Heeft iemand al een Cubo 18 gemaakt?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zet ze dan in een zaal, en doe een meting vanuit foh positie?



Om nauwkeurig het rendement te meten heb je een dode ruimte nodig en gekalibreerde apparatuur.
Smaart is leuk voor time alignement en een systeem optimaal in te regelen.

----------


## Needmoresound

> Om nauwkeurig het rendement te meten heb je een dode ruimte nodig en gekalibreerde apparatuur.
> Smaart is leuk voor time alignement en een systeem optimaal in te regelen.



Ik moet het doen met de middelen die ik heb (ben maar een student). Voor mij is voornamelijk het verschil tussen speakers belangrijk. En dit lukt perfect met smaart. 
De speakers staan op dezelfde plek, hetzelfde signaal gaat erin, de mic wordt niet verplaatst. Dus een vergelijking lijkt me goed mogelijk. 

Verder over de keuzen van speakers, voor bijvoorbeeld MusicXtra is de keus meestal vette speakers in een br kast met goede amps erachter. Als je meer power nodig hebt, pak je meer speakers (max geluidsdruk voor het formaat). 
Met minder middelen wil je zoveel mogelijk druk voor het geld, dan kom je gou op andere ontwerpen. Ik ben nog niet veel slechts tegen gekomen over hybrides op het forum. Verder heb ik (voor mezelf) bewezen dat het cubo subje meer druk leverd dan de br kasten. Vandaar de intressen in de cubo kasten. Maar nu rest nog de vraag:
Cubo 18 of cubo sub, johan? iemand?

----------


## Rademakers

Cubo 18 is ontworpen voor maximale output vanaf 40 Hz in een compacte behuizing en is daarmee het luidste miodel van de huidge Cubo reeks. Cubo Sub is ontworpen om vanaf 30 Hz goed weer te geven met gemiddeld dezelfde output als Cubo 15. Cubo 18 is daardoor ietsje luider maar gemiddeld niet meer als een dB.

Met de magneet in de kamer geeft Cubo Sub goed weer vanaf ca. 35 Hz en wordt het verschil in output met Cubo 18 overwonnen.

De 18LW1400 is in beide modellen bruikbaar tot zo'n 80 á 100 Hz.

Cubo 18 krijg je in je eentje nog wel een trap op en klinkt zwaar genoeg voor 97% van de muziekstijlen (ook D&B, Dubstep, hiphop, etc.). Nu zijn er echter soms nummers die echt aanspraak maken op het laagste laag. Dat kun je dan missen, als je een stevige 30 Hz weergave gewend bent. Die nummers komen wel volledig tot hun recht met Cubo Sub. 

Als de ruimte er is zou ik persoonlijk met een luidspreker als de 18LW1400 (goede Xmax, flinke Xmech) geneigd zijn om Cubo Sub te gebruiken.

@Frederic: Er zijn er redelijk wat in gebruik, voornamelijk in Nederland, Engeland en Amerika. In Nederland lijkt het vooral om 1 tot 4 Cubo 18's te gaan. In Engeland en Amerika zitten ook wat grotere Soundsystems met Cubo 18's.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Needmoresound

Bedankt voor het antwoord Johan!
Ik heb in de huiskamer een br staan, welke getuned is rond de 30 hz. Wat kunnen sommige nummers lekker klinken met deze kast (25-40 hz, extra dB's met de EQ).
Daarom ga ik toch maar voor de cubo sub. Ik hoop dat ik in het weekend tijd heb om er 1 te bouwen. Ik zal laten weten wat ik er van vind.

----------


## sidefill

Hoi Johan nog bedankt voor de tekening "extra xtended" versie.

'k had hierover nog 1 vraag:
De middelste "3 hoek bracing" aan de bovenzijde, kan die gehandhaafd blijven zoal bij de xtended versie?
(natuurlijk wel aangepast)

Dit, omdat ik er ook nog graag  een paal flens in wil maken. 
En de opening tussen het "_extra_" plankje, en bovenzijde kast  nog maar 77 mm is.

Bij een 85 mm diepe paalhouder zit de bus, 18 mm multiplex + nog zo'n 67mm in de bracking.(blijft 10 mm hout over) :Confused: 

Blijft de kast constructie dan stevig genoeg, of moet ik het anders gaan aanpakken.

Ik hoop dat ik de vraag duidelijk genoeg omschreven heb. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rademakers

@Needmoresound, niet vergeten een fotootje te plaatsen hoor.

@Sidefill, je kunt de bracing ter plekke afkappen en eventueel verder laten lopen voorbij de flens. Bij de Extra Extended loopt het eerste hoornpaneel langer door, gecombineerd met de WTW-bracing maakt dat de bracing extra effectief. 

Mvg Johan

----------


## sidefill

Hiephoi ik heb er zin in,
komende week ga ik dan eindelijk de drivers bestellen en in mijn vakantie de cubo's afbouwen.

Ik heb alle info aandachtig doorgespit, al links en rechts enkele recenties gelezen van de cubo 15.

Maar (help) ik zit nog steeds een beetje op de wip:
 Misschien wel te veel info gelezen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- of de extended versie waar veel verschillende typen speakers in passen en naar horen zeggen behoorlijk goed klinken.
- of de xtra extended versie waar de PD154 aanbevolen wordt, maar waar ik zelf nog geen recensies of bouw projecten van heb gezien.

Natuurlijk alle vertrouwen dat die xtra extended goed zal klinken.
Maar waar zal het verschil tussen die 2 versies in te horen/meten  zijn ?

'k heb mezelf de opdracht gegeven om nu knopen door te hakken, anders krijg ik ze nooit klaar  :Wink: 


Ter info:
ik wil 2 cubo's gaan aansturen met: 
2 dynacord P1050 elk gebrugd 
en een dbx driverrack pa

----------


## renevanh

Ik heb net 2 extra extended (met de PD154) af.
Nuja, af is een groot woord, ze zitten in elkaar en heb er eentje een keer gebruikt (helaas niet gehoord, was losse verhuur). Schilderen moet nog maar daar is het nu te vochtig/koud voor, dat komt in het voorjaar wel.
Helaas geen foto's gemaakt, dat vergeet ik altijd bij dit soort dingen...

Hopelijk kan ik ze binnenkort eens uittesten. Uiteraard laat ik dan weten hoe het klinkt.

Tip: lijm niet meteen alles aan elkaar, je vergeet gegarandeerd iets bij de eerste poging  :Wink: 

Tip 2: www.speakergrills.co.uk

----------


## Needmoresound

Er was wat tussen gekomen, vandaar de laten reactie. Mijn versie is 58 cm breedt geworden, anders krijg ik er hooguit 2 in mijn busje. Ik heb 15mm hout gebruikt, om het gewicht laag te houden en de inhoud te vergroten. Ik heb wat braces toegevoegd om de stijfheid te verbeteren (er komt nog een fototje). 
- Eerst heb ik hem getest met de magneet in de kamer, toen had ik een flinke dip rond 55 hz, hij ging daar niet harder dan een 15" bassreflex.
- Toen de magneet in de hoornmond: +5db 40hz dan +4 db dan +6 db vanaf 80 hz. Vanaf 120 hz gaat het rendement omlaag.

Heb er een bass test op gedraaid en de speaker klapt flink op en neer (zonder highpass, op hoeveel hz mag deze? en waar zit de powerdip?). Maar geen last van pok-pok.
Heb er ook wat drum&bass op gedraaid, wat klinkt dat lekker zeg! Dus bass relflex liefhebbers, rendement kan beter, maar niet getreurd: 40 hz erop, ook een hoop 80 hz (120, 160, etc. valt mee). 

Ik heb al zin om er meer te horen!

----------


## Rademakers

@Sidefill: De Extra Extended versie is speciaal gericht op luidsprekers met zowel een erg lage Qts als een kleine Vas. De Standaard versie voor luidsprekers met een bovengemiddelde Vas en/of Qes. Cubo Extended voor de middenmoot (verreweg de meeste luidsprekers).

Luidsprekers met een erg lage Vas en Qts zijn in de regel niet ontworpen om als < 60 - 70 Hz luidspreker in een basreflex te worden toegepast. In Cubo 15 Extra Extended is het hoorngedeelte gemaximaliseerd (langere hoorn/kleinere kamer) en geoptimailseerd (hogere compressiefactor). Naarmate het hoorn-deel toeneemt t.o.v. het reflex-deel wordt de frequentierespons gladder naarmate de Qts en/of Vas kleiner is en vice versa.

Het verschil zal dus vooral liggen in hoe vlak de respons is (vlakke respons blijft een streven). 

Het eerste bouwproject met PD154: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/zel...tml#post571658 Er zijn er inmiddels meer met lage Qts, kleine Vas (waaronder de PD154 van renevanh).

@Needmoresound: Ik ben benieuwd naar je aanpassingen (het was toch wel 15 mm berken hoop ik?). 

Qua high pass is 30 Hz en steil (24 tot 48 dB/oktaaf) aan te raden (onder de 30 Hz zit hier weinig leven en neemt de benodigde excursie flink toe).

Mvg Johan

----------


## hardstyle

Ik heb hier 2x cubo 15 staan, met de DAP MB-15B drivers erin(NIET door mij gebouwd) . Eerst was ik van plan om zelf nog 2 cubo's bij te gaan bouwen, maar dit plan heb ik laten varen voor de komende tijd. 
Wat ik wel wil gaan doen is de DAP drivers gaan vervangen door Eminence Kappa Pro 15 LFA-2.
De cubo's zijn zo in elkaar gezet als de beschrijving zegt, maar nu weet ik niet zeker hoe ik de subs los moet gaan schroeven, wegens het houtwerk wat binnenin zit.
Ik zat zelf te denken dat het handigst is om 1 zijkant eruit te schroeven of heb ik het nu helemaal mis?

----------


## renevanh

Om de woofer van een Cubo 15 te vervangen hoeft alleen de grill er af, dan moet je er prima bij kunnen.



Met oud/nieuw een van mijn Cubo's met PD154 gebruikt. Niet hard en buiten. Eerste indruk is zeker goed!

----------


## hardstyle

De grill is er momenteel al af, maar hoe jij bedoelt is de conus naar onderen gericht, maar deze richt juist naar de binnenkant van de kast.
Als dit zo is, "hangt" de speaker toch als het ware in de kast (met de grill naar onderen).

----------


## djspeakertje

Maak eens een foto, de enige manier waarop je hem er niet uit zou kunnen krijgen is als de bevestigingsrand in de kamer zit, in plaats van er buiten, dan moet er een achterkant of zijkant uit, omdat je anders de speaker nooit door het gat krijgt.

http://imageshack.us/f/267/dscf3096k.jpg/

Als je bedoelt dat de speaker halverwege het demonteren naar beneden komt zetten zet je de kast op de kop, maar ik denk dat je dat zelf ook al wel had bedacht :Wink: 


Daan

----------


## Rolandino

ik denk dat de speaker er is ingezet aan de voorkant van de baffle en toen de kast in elkaar is gezet.

Dus de speakerrand zit aan de binnenkant van de kast ( verkeerde montage dus ) hiij heeft geen grillplaat die de hele speakerkast  dichtmaakt maar een ouderwetse grill die je bovenop de speaker klemt.

Dat is wat ik denk uit zijn verhaal.

Gewoon verkeerd in elkaar gezet.

Heb je er ook aan gedacht toen je hem zo monteerde wat nu als de speaker stuk is ?

----------


## renevanh

> Heb je er ook aan gedacht toen je hem zo monteerde wat nu als de speaker stuk is ?



Volgens mij heeft ie ze 2de hands op de kop getikt, maar het blijft een stomme actie.
Hopen dat die kast niet gelijmd is, want dan krijg je hem er nooit uit.

----------


## Rolandino

Of hij moet er een hele goede speaker inzitten die zich na stukken zelf reconed.

----------


## hardstyle

Hoi,

Bedankt voor jullie reacties, ik heb inderdaad de subs voor het ophalen (en een etensbon van de chinees :Wink:  ) kunnen krijgen.
Ik zal dus proberen dit weekend de sub van de zijkant of achterkant los te halen.
Het is dus even kijken wat het makkelijkste lukt. 

Ik zal nog wel posten hoe en wat het is gegaan met het loshalen.

----------


## All-round Sound

gewoon een toegang zagen 
en op de ouderwetse manier je speaker wisselen

suc6

----------


## hardstyle

Haha, het lukt aardig met de boel loshalen. Ik zit alleen met het gat wat gefreesd is, dat is 1 mm (gok ik) te smal. Morgen er mee verder gaan, omdat ik vandaag moest stoppen ermee om te gaan bouwen aan de carnavalswagen :P 
Ik zal dan eens een vergelijking gaan doen tussen de cubo 15 met DAP MB-15B en de Kappa pro15lfa2

----------


## hardstyle

Het zal nog wel even duren voor ik een vergelijking kan doen. Ik zit hier namelijk met een aantal minder leuke gebeurtenissen.
Het verder gaan met het projectje zal dus nog even op zich moeten laten wachten. Helaas.

----------


## Needmoresound

Ik laat de aanpassingen, van de cubo sub, nog weten. Heb het druk met andere dingen op het moment, dus het moet nog even wachten.

Weet iemand een vergelijkbare fabrieks-kast? Ik ben namelijk nog geen vergelijkbare ontwerpen tegen gekomen (van bijvoorbeeld EV, EAW, Dap, etc.), is dit nieuw of...?

----------


## twan3pc

Ik heb ze inmiddels klaar:

2x cubo extended met 18sound 15w700
2x cubo extended met jbl 2226h

cubo's aangesloten op ecler Pam 4100(ongeveer 900 watt op 4 ohm)

Na wat proefdraaien klinken de cubo's goed en geven veel druk.

Rare is, als ik voor de speaker ga staan, hoor ik weinig bas.
Ga ik in het midden staan, hoor ik de bas die ik wil horen.

Lijkt wel uitdoving ofzo.
Fase staat goed.

Opstelling: 1x cubo 15w700 onder
               1x cubo jbl 226h midden
               topkast 15" + 1" bovenop

Kan het misschien zo zijn dat ik de middelste cubo op z'n kop moet zetten, zodat ik een cubo 215 systeem krijg?
Of ligt dit aan het zogenaamde hybirde systeem?

----------


## MusicXtra

Waarom heb je verschillende drivers gebruikt?
Dat zou er wel eens voor kunnen zorgen dat het fasegedrag anders is met dit soort problemen als gevolg....

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Waarom heb je verschillende drivers gebruikt?



Daar kan ik wel een antwoord op bedenken (en jij zelf ook):
Die waren namelijk voorhanden. Toch?

Test je in een wat kleinere ruimte?
Het kan goed zijn dat het op bepaalde plaatsen uitdooft, je kunt wat experimenteren door een andere plaatsing.

----------


## twan3pc

Deze 2 sets had ik inderdaad nog liggen.
De ruimte waarin ze staan is ongeveer 10 meter lang en 7,5 meter breed(3,30 hoog)
Speakers staan in de hoeken, ongeveer 6 meter uit elkaar

De jbl's komen uit w-bins(deze had ik hiervoor) en met deze w-bins had ik ook dat de bass alleen in het midden te horen was.

Ik kan nog proberen om de jbl's links te zetten en de 18 sound aan de rechterkant. Als dat geen reslutaat geeft, kan ik uitsluiten dat het aan het fasegedrag van de verschillende speakers ligt

----------


## Watt Xtra

JBL is hel vaak andersom gpolt als de overige speakrmerken!!   Dus plus min even omdraaien en proberen... grote kans dat je nu wel meer hebt :Big Grin:

----------


## twan3pc

> JBL is hel vaak andersom gpolt als de overige speakrmerken!! Dus plus min even omdraaien en proberen... grote kans dat je nu wel meer hebt



Ja dit heb ik bij het monteren van de jbl's al voorzien en aangesloten: zwart=+ en rood=-

Hoop dat dit bij deze Jbl's dus ook zo is. Anders zal ik ze morgen eens andersom aansluiten.

Dank je voor de tip.

----------


## DJ Antoon

Als je niet anders hebt, kun je een 9V batterij gebruiken, als de speaker bij beiden kasten dezelfde kant op gaat is het goed. (Gebruik dit enkel bij basspeakers)

----------


## hardstyle

Inmiddels heb ik 1 sub de DAP MB-15B uitgehaald en de Kappa pro15LFA-2 erin zitten. De andere hoeft alleen de nieuwe Kappa nog ingezet te worden.
Mensen wat een geluid:O dit overtreft het geluid van de dapjes ZEKER.
Morgen de andere afmaken en hopen dat ik een geluidsmeter ergens kan lenen tijdens carnaval. (lopen hier in Nieuw-Dijk toch genoeg van rond, omdat het zo'n beetje een geluidswedstrijd is ieder jaar  :Smile:  )

----------


## hardstyle

Vandaag even test gedraaid met de 2e sub erbij. 
Ik merkte dat het harder ging, zodra ik de versterker de gain van 1 sub uit zette.
Meteen moest ik denken aan een fase probleem.
Ik had bij 1 sub de + en de - omgedraaid en toen kon je duidelijk merken dat het harder ging met beide gains open. (zoals het hoort)
Had ik hierin gelijk dat het een fase probleem was?

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik had hetzelfde probleem met de DHZ sub alleen weet ik niet of dit een fase probleem is.
Ik had gewoon de rode op de + en zwart op -.
Nou had ik heel toevallig op het blaadje gekeken van de specificaties en daar staat: 
Positive voltage applied to red terminal, gives forward cone movement
Nou weet ik dus niet of forward cone movement de goede richting is.

----------


## Rolandino

Normaal gesproken als je rood op + zet en zwart op -  moet de speaker naar voren bewegen ( dit kun je testen met een batterijtje ) Wat ook voor kan komen is dat de plus en min omgedraaid zit op een speaker ( vaak bij OEM speakers ) of door fabrieksfout.

Daarom moet je altijd voor je de speaker monteert even checken wat de + is en wat de - is.

----------


## hardstyle

Ik zal nog een keer extra kijken of ik het inderdaad goed heb gedaan.
Wat als de luidspreker niet naar voren beweegt, is er dan een probleem?

----------


## MusicXtra

Als hij naar achteren beweegt moet je de polariteit wisselen.
Als hij niet beweegt is ie stuk. (Of je batterij is leeg)

----------


## vdbeke

Zeker dat je versterker de polariteit niet wisselt? Lab gruppen doet dergelijk trukje om de voeding efficienter te gebruiken. Kanaal B is geïnverteerd tov kanaal A.

----------


## hardstyle

Achter de Kappa's heb ik een DAP P-2000 versterker staan, zou niet weten of de versterker de polariteit verwisselt.
Ik dacht namelijk zeker te zijn dat ik de +aan de plus heb gedaan en de - aan de -.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Lab gruppen doet dergelijk trukje om de voeding efficienter te gebruiken. Kanaal B is geïnverteerd tov kanaal A.



Maar de speakon aansluitingen zitten nog steeds zoals het hoort, dus de + zit ook daadwerkelijk op de +.

----------


## hardstyle

Heb het allemaal even nagekeken.
Ik had het eerste moment alles goed (en hetzelfde dus) aangesloten. De chassisdelen op het connectorpaneel, maar ook van chassisdeel naar de luidspreker, zelfs de luidspreker kabels nog langs geweest. 
Het blijft dat ze elkaar uitdoven en tegenfase aanwezig is. Nu heb ik 1 van de subs de +en - omgedraaid. Is dit slecht/schadelijk voor de sub?

----------


## Rolandino

In feite kan het geen kwaad maar als het nu wel goed klinkt duit toch aan dat er ergens een speaker of kabel niet goed zit aangesloten

Gaan alle speakers zoals het nu is aangesloten naar voren ?

Het zou kunnen dat een van je speakers een fabrieksfout heeft en de + eigenlijk de min is

----------


## sjoerdr

hallo,

Het lijkt mij geweldig om mijn eigen subkast te maken. Mijn vraag is eigelijk hoe ik dit moet gaan aanpakken ik heb al het een en ander gelezen. 
Ik heb thuis nog versterker liggen: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-67...rms-8-ohm.aspx
Voor welke moet ik gaan de 18 inch of de 15 inch in welke driver heb ik dan nodig die past bij mijn versterker(bridgend 8 ohm 700w)

Als top heb ik deze erbij: http://www.mackie.com/products/thump/pdf/TH-12A_OM.pdf (2x)

Ik hoop genoeg info te hebben gegeven?
en ik kijk uit naar een reactie van jullie.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Sjoerdr

----------


## Rademakers

Hallo Sjoerdr,

Gezien de luidsprekers en de versterker die je hebt denk ik dat je zowel baat kunt hebben bij een 15" als een 18", dus ik zou zelf de keus af laten hangen van je budget en eventueel de muziekstijlen die je draait. Een 15" kan meestal wat hoger worden gecrosst en wint dan op het gebied van de kick die je ervaart, een 18" heeft meestal het voordeel op het laagste laag. 

Persoonlijk zou ik sneller een goede 15" aanraden dan een gemiddelde 18", ook al verplaatsen ze allebei evenveel lucht (gebaseerd op Sd x Xmax).

Mvg Johan

----------


## sjig

Ik zit met een vraag.

Ik heb net het zaagplan van de CUBO 15 doorgegeven aan de zaagservice van de doe-het-zelf markt. Hoeveel dit kost om uit een plaat 18mm mdf te laten zagen.
Kosten kwamen uit op 46,- inclusief de plaat zelf. Is dit een beetje een reële prijs? Of is er ergens goedkoper?

Maar, er was een probleem, volgens hun. De maten die in het lijstje (links van het zaagplan) komen niet overeen met de maten in het tekeningetje daarnaast. Welk van deze maten moet ik nu laten zagen? Of is het tekeningetje alleen om te laten zien hoe je al die plankjes uit één plaat kan zagen??

Wat vinden jullie van een DAP AB15 in deze kast? Lees op andere fora dat deze hier wel leuk in werkt, en ook voor de prijs belachelijk goed klinkt. Of is er een betere driver voor niet meer dan ±100,-?

En heeft iemand nog wat tips voor het bouwen van deze sub?

----------


## sjig

Iemand? Rademakers?

----------


## Jules1

Welke presteerd het beste in deze kast de Kappa pro 15LFA of de Kappa 15LFA ?

----------


## Rademakers

Ik ben nog steeds erg te spreken over de prestatie van de Kappa 15LFA in Cubo 15. De Kappa Pro 15LF is op de meest belangrijke fronten nét ietsje beter uitgevoerd en heeft wat betreft dus de voorkeur. 

Mvg Johan

----------


## sjig

Heel erg bedankt Johan. Cubo nr. 1 staat al weer bijna in elkaar! Nogmaals bedankt voor de hulp en de cubo zelf natuurlijk!

----------


## Jules1

Welke speaker ga jij er in monteren sjig had ook al gedacht van de DAP AB15 of de Kappa.
Zit ook te twijfelen tussen de cubo en de basreflex kast van dit forum.

----------


## sjig

Als je goedkoper uit wilt zijn denk ik dat je voor de cubo moet gaan. Ik heb qua hout 20,- uitgegeven, en de zaagservice kostte me 18,-

De handvaten had ik al liggen, evenals de schotel en neutrik connectoren. Ook schroeven heb ik hier allemaal liggen. Dus totaal 38,-

Voor de dhz sub heb je ook een bovenfrees nodig, decoupeerzaag, en zit redelijk ingewikkeld in elkaar. De CUBO heb ik nu bijna af, twee middagen.

De driver ben ik ook nog niet helemaal uit. Ben wel bezig met de gewone versie, geen extended. Daar is het inmiddels al te laat voor.

----------


## Jules1

> Als je goedkoper uit wilt zijn denk ik dat je voor de cubo moet gaan. Ik heb qua hout 20,- uitgegeven, en de zaagservice kostte me 18,-
> 
> De handvaten had ik al liggen, evenals de schotel en neutrik connectoren. Ook schroeven heb ik hier allemaal liggen. Dus totaal 38,-
> 
> Voor de dhz sub heb je ook een bovenfrees nodig, decoupeerzaag, en zit redelijk ingewikkeld in elkaar. De CUBO heb ik nu bijna af, twee middagen.
> 
> De driver ben ik ook nog niet helemaal uit. Ben wel bezig met de gewone versie, geen extended. Daar is het inmiddels al te laat voor.



Van machienen ben ik goed voorzien ben zelf schrijnwerker of ik nu de cubo moet maken of de BR maakt niet uit.
Wat voor mij het belangrijkste is welke het best van geluid is.
Het is voor mij ook meer een hobby en liefhebberij.
In ieder geval veel plezier met uw zelfbouw.
Groetjes,
Jules

----------


## sjig

De cubo heb ik een keer gehoord. Op een schoolfeest hadden ze er 4 staan. Er waren iets van 300 -400 mensen. Klonk zeker niet verkeerd. Ook buiten dragen ze wel aardig ver. 

De bass reflex heb ik verder niet gehoord. Misschien kan je bij iemand ze beluisteren?
Als je ook een goede zaagtafel hebt kan je voor €20 al een test cubo maken!

----------


## sjig

Heb nu 1 cubo 15 af. 

Aangezien ik geen goede driver heb liggen even die uit de bx1550 er in geschroefd. 
Eerst alles aan sluiten. Even de bx1550 naast de cubo zetten. 
Wow. Dat is echt een groot verschil. En dat terwijl de cubo tot 40 Hz gaat en de BX tot 20 Hz (???). De cubo klonk voller/krachtiger. Dieper, steviger. Draagt verder, grotere druk. En de kast resoneert niet mee, itt de BX.

1001 maal dank radenakers!! Tweede is onderweg!!

----------


## Rolandino

20hz is een behringer meting.

Heb je foto's ben wel benieuwd naar de kast.

----------


## djspeakertje

Waarschijnlijk niet eens een meting, maar een theoretisch berekende waarde (op basis van gesimuleerde waarden dus, niet op basis van gemeten waarden).


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Of het nou wel of geen meting is maakt niet uit, is waarschijnlijk het -80 dB punt.  :Cool: 
Om 20 Hz (-3dB) te halen heb je een speaker nodig met een fs van rond die 20 Hz, in de PA zijn die zeldzaam, in de HIFI komen ze wel voor maar met een dramatisch laag rendement.D
De enig mij bekende PA speaker die in de buurt komt is de BMS 18N860 met een fs van 24 Hz, deze zit dus ook in mijn nieuwe enkel 18" sub.

----------


## sjig

Die 20 Hz gaat hij van z'n lang zal ze leven nooit halen. Zeker niet op wat hogere volumes. 

Ik weet bijna zeker dat er gewoon geen rekenwerk aan deze kast zit.
Ook vind ik de constructie wat vreemd. Normaal zitten de linker en rechter plaat tussen de boven en onder kant. Bij deze niet. Die zit helemaal aan de buitenzijde. 

Morgen gaat de verf er over. Grilletje er op, hoekjes monteren. Wieltjes eronder. Zal dan even een foto maken. 

Ondanks dat met dezelfde driver als de BX de cubo al heel veel beter klinkt houden ze mijn topkasten net niet bij. Maar voorlopig vind ik deze drivers er in wel even genoeg. Misschien later weer wat anders. 

Ik zit alleen nog met 1 ding. Ik wil als aansluit paneel hetvolgende doen: gat in kast. aan achterkant plaatje er tegenaan. Op het plaatje de speakons. Is dit een slim idee? Zo zit het ook bij mijn toppen. En ik vind het er mooier uitzien dan een schoteltje.

----------


## renevanh

Gat ik de kast met een inbouwschoteltje heb ik ook gedaan, ziet er best prima uit!
Let wel even op de plek van dat gat, anders zit je tegen je middenbracing aan en past je speakon er niet in  :Wink:

----------


## erik404

Hi! Zelf al een tijdje bezig met informatie inwinnen over bouwen van eigen soundsystem. Uiteraard is geld ALTIJD een probleem  :Smile:  ik vroeg mij af of de Cubo ook te gebruiken is bij het draaien van reggae/dub muziek, aangezien daar al de "muziek" in het laag zit.

----------


## sjig

Hout: 50,00
Zaagservice: bij mij 18,00 per sub (hangt ervan af)
Scroeven handvatten etc: niet meer dan €50
Dat is totaal dus €118,00

Valt dus eigenlijk best wel mee. Dan alleen de driver nog...
Aangezien je veel dubbstep draait is een cubo 15 in princiepe goed. Maar meer dan 120 man moet je er niet mee doen. De cubo 18 lijkt mij zelf wat praktischer. 

Maar wat is het precieze budget? Maximaal?

----------


## erik404

> Hout: 50,00
> Zaagservice: bij mij 18,00 per sub (hangt ervan af)
> Scroeven handvatten etc: niet meer dan €50
> Dat is totaal dus €118,00
> 
> Valt dus eigenlijk best wel mee. Dan alleen de driver nog...
> Aangezien je veel dubbstep draait is een cubo 15 in princiepe goed. Maar meer dan 120 man moet je er niet mee doen. De cubo 18 lijkt mij zelf wat praktischer. 
> 
> Maar wat is het precieze budget? Maximaal?



Mijn precieze budget is +/- 1000 a 1500 euro. Daarmee wil ik een stack (2x cubo's?) hebben inc mids/tops, versterker en crossover. Is dit haalbaar? 2e hands versterkers misschien? Met dub bedoel ik geen dubstep maar echt dub. Zie filmpje. rond 3m05 draait hij de sub erin. Uiteraard zijn dit DE Iration Steppas, met hun eigen custom build sound van 20kW  :Wink: 

iration steppas -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKYIWJr2YDY
jah shaka -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PONu4SkzeE

----------


## sjig

Je zult dan de cubo 12 en 15 kunnen overslaan. De cubo 18 kan, maar weet niet zeker of dit echt wat is. 

Dit is wel hele 'zware' muziek, vooral de dub. Als je echt iets fatsoenlijks wilt zal je toch echt je budget wat omhoog moeten spijkeren. 

Voor hoeveel man wil je ze gaan inzetten? 
Zal binnenkort kijken hoe deze muziek op mijn cubo's reageert. Zal waarschijnlijk erg snel vervorming worden..

----------


## renevanh

Gisteren voor het eerst een serieuze show met m'n Cubo's gedraaid waarbij ik ze eventjes 'los' heb gelaten.
Binnen 5 minuten kreeg de organisatie een telefoontje van omwonende... 3km verder op. Toch maar iets terug gehaald dat laag, maar de Cubo 15 (in mijn geval 2x de extra extended met een PD154 driver) doet het best aardig  :Smile:

----------


## sjig

Was dat dan buiten of binnen?

Ik heb zojuist dub geprobeerd op mijn cubo geladen met de driver uit de bx1550 (argh). 
Moet je niet doen. Ging al vrij snel vervormen en het klonk niet mooi want hij ging hier niet laag genoeg voor. Raadt ik dus niet aan.

----------


## Rademakers

Cubo Sub. 

Ontworpen voor (met name) 18" en 21" luidsprekers en het weergeven van alle sub (voor PA-doeleinden) die niet uit de overige Cubo ontwerpen komt http://freespeakerplans.com/bass-cabinets/6-cubo-sub

Het liefst een vrij stevige 18" luidspreker (lees aluminium chassis, 4" spoel of groter, Xmax rond de 9 mm, Qts rond de 0.3 of lager). 

Afgaande op wat ik zo hoorde in de filmpjes denk ik dat het tweede filmpje ook met een goede luidspreker in Cubo 15 of 18 te bereiken is (ik heb niet het hele filmpje gekeken). De laagweergave zoals die er in het eerste filmpje inkomt is typisch een geval van Cubo Sub.





> Ging al vrij snel vervormen



Vervorming bij een luidspreker duid er meestal op dat de slag groot is in verhouding tot waar de luidspreker (ook in combinatie met de kast) voor ontworpen is. In dit geval denk ik dat het de combinaitie was van een geringe Xmax en geen óf een te laag ingesteld high pass filter / low cut (mocht ik er naast zitten zeg het dan gerust).

Als de Xmax voldoende is en er een highpass van 35 - 40 Hz (met voldoende steilheid) wordt toegepast dan is vervorming het euvel niet, wel het gemis van het echt zware laag.

Mvg Johan

----------


## sjig

De bx1550 zelf is al een prut subje. De driver daarvan al helemaal. Een zeer kleine x max. En de hele woofer weegt amper 3kg. En dan ook nog een ferriet magneet. Hoop deze snel te vervangen.

Ik bedoel meer dat als je het echt op beukvolume wilt hebben dat bij de wat hardere bassen die harder zijn dan de andere in hetzelfde nummer een kleine vervorming hoorbaar is.

----------


## sjig

@ erik404,

Ik kan eventueel een stukje opnemen als je dat wilt, heb voorlopig niks te doen...

----------


## MusicXtra

> De bx1550 zelf is al een prut subje. De driver daarvan al helemaal. Een zeer kleine x max. En de hele woofer weegt amper 3kg. En dan ook nog een ferriet magneet.



Lage tonen verlangen veel luchtverplaatsing, een driver met een X-max van 3 mm is dus simpelweg niet in staat om veel lucht te verplaatsen.

----------


## sjig

Is die 3mm xmax een gokje, of de harde waarheid. Want je hebt wel gelijk zoveel lucht verplaatst hij niet.

----------


## erik404

> @ erik404,
> 
> Ik kan eventueel een stukje opnemen als je dat wilt, heb voorlopig niks te doen...



Graag, ben erg benieuwd! Ik kan je eventueel wat tracks toe sturen waarvan ik zeker weet dat het laag "laag" zit  :Wink:

----------


## erik404

en bedankt al voor de reacties! qua budget hou ik het nu op 1500 euro voor een amp en 2 x bass kasten. Zit nu erg te twijfelen tussen cubo's en ouderwetse scoops...  :Smile: 

betreffende het aantal mensen en locaties: ik denk mannetje of 100, hopelijk voornamelijk buiten. Daarnaast kleine pandjes/loodjes. 

Zit er zelfs over na te denken om de eerste prototypes van MDF 18MM te maken, weet dat MDF bagger hout is, maar zolang ik dit goed droog hou denk ik dat ik voor 20 euro per plaat niet erg de mist in kan  :Smile: 


/edit

stel ik bouw 2 cubo 18" voor het laag, wat zou dan ideaal er bij zijn? 1 standaard mid kast met 2 x drivers voor mid laag + 2 kastjes met wat hoorns en tweeters?

----------


## sjig

Ik heb mijn cubo ook van mdf gebouwd. Was de bedoeling als prototype te gebruiken. Maar ik vond het wel goed zo. Als je er een paar lagen verf over verfd kan hij prima tegen een buitje hoor. 

Een nummer zou inderdaad erg fijn zijn. Heb het nu alleen met dat filmpje gedaan.

----------


## erik404

> Ik heb mijn cubo ook van mdf gebouwd. Was de bedoeling als prototype te gebruiken. Maar ik vond het wel goed zo. Als je er een paar lagen verf over verfd kan hij prima tegen een buitje hoor. 
> 
> Een nummer zou inderdaad erg fijn zijn. Heb het nu alleen met dat filmpje gedaan.



Aight, dat is goed nieuws!

goed, hier wat tunes, via youtube omdat mp3's delen denk ik niet gewenst is  :Wink:  via google kan je vast makkelijk de MP3's vinden, anders moet ik wat platen van mij ff op MP3 opnemen.

King Alpha - Know Yourself - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzoTjQ3NSOc
OBF ft. Pupajim - Rub a Dub Anthem - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ix6aF_vDbQ
Chazbo - Guide I - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYUMDxQo40Y
Shandi-I - Inna Sanctuary - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFLxBwaj98U
(!!!) Highvisators - Keep on the fire - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT-qdbWMHsI
Kyle Sicarius - Jah is my light - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-n6BvSl8lA


(hier btw een radioshow van ons, kwaliteit is denk ik genoeg om speakers te testen  :Smile: )
http://www.mixcloud.com/ORIGINALDUBR...ingdubradio-1/

----------


## sjig

Zal zodra ik weer thuis ben een stukje voor je opnemen!

Weet helaas niet hoe lang dat nog duurt. Kan een half uur zijn, maar ook 2 uur.

----------


## erik404

> Zal zodra ik weer thuis ben een stukje voor je opnemen!
> 
> Weet helaas niet hoe lang dat nog duurt. Kan een half uur zijn, maar ook 2 uur.



super tof van je!

----------


## sjig

Oke, heb nu drie filmpjes gemaakt.

Waar ik net wel achterkwam is dat de vorige keer het signaal overstuurt vanaf mijn laptop de mengtafel in ging, waardoor het zo slecht klonk. Nu klonk het eigenlijk gewoon goed. Voor de driver die er in zit dan. 

Weet alleen niet hoe ik het filmpje nu bij jou moet krijgen. Zal ik ze op youtube zetten?

Overigens het gekraak en de vervorming komt nu omdat de mic van m'n camera het niet meer aankon!

----------


## sjig

Heb de filmpjed geupload. 

Om ze te bekijken moet je helaas wel eerst downloaden:
1. http://www.mijnbestand.nl/Bestand-ILYROXKCF4B3.mov
2. http://www.mijnbestand.nl/Bestand-NAJF3ZPHJPZ3.mov
3. http://www.mijnbestand.nl/Bestand-T8W7ZJK3EENI.mov

Om ze te downloaden klik je op de grote oranje 'download' knop, maar dat spreekt voorzich lijkt mij...

Omdat ik ze met m'n telefoon heb gefilmd krijg je bijna niets te horen van de echte bas helaas. Maar ik denk dat je met twee goed gevulde cubo 15's en twee 10" topjes prima een 100 man weet te bedienen. Uiteraard actief gefilterd met 2 versterkers!

edit:

Je zei dat je 1500,00 hebt voor 2 subs en 1 versterker? Of ook voor topkasten, zo nee, welke heb je?

----------


## erik404

> Heb de filmpjed geupload. 
> 
> Om ze te bekijken moet je helaas wel eerst downloaden:
> 1. http://www.mijnbestand.nl/Bestand-ILYROXKCF4B3.mov
> 2. http://www.mijnbestand.nl/Bestand-NAJF3ZPHJPZ3.mov
> 3. http://www.mijnbestand.nl/Bestand-T8W7ZJK3EENI.mov
> 
> Om ze te downloaden klik je op de grote oranje 'download' knop, maar dat spreekt voorzich lijkt mij...
> 
> ...




Aight! Super tof van je! Klinkt idd gewoon goed, wat ik me afvraag, heb je een beetje "luchtverplaatsing", als in, voel je de bass?

Kijk, het probleem is, ik wil al zo lang een eigen systeem bouwen, ooit met King Shiloh in z'n werkplaats meegekeken, en als ik het zo wilde doen ging het mij zeker 30k kosten  :Smile:  dat heb ik dus niet. Nu besloten het kleiner aan te pakken, 2 cubo's voor de bass (18") en wat tops.

Ik heb geen idee wat voor tops... hoeveel heb ik nodig? ook qua versterkers... moet ik het parallel aansluiten... actief gefilterde versterkers... klinkt nog als magie op het moment, ik heb heel veel te leren.



Stel, ik heb nu geld... ik bouw 2 cubo's en ik doe daar 2 goeie 18" drivers in voor de bass/sub, wat heb ik dan nog meer nodig? Welke versterkers raad jij mij aan? (betaalbare maar niet super crappy  :Smile: )


sowieso, thanks voor de uitgebreide reacties en filmpjes, zeer gewaardeerd!!

----------


## sjig

Ik heb inmiddels mijn oude driver gesloopt toen ik de laatste luchtlekken wilde dichten. Denk ik toch te vroeg er in gemonteerd toen de verf nog niet droog was, waardoor nu de hele foamrand er af licht.

Op 4 meter, buiten, op flink niveau voel je de bassen al wel in je maag. Ik neem aan dat je dat bedoelde?

Ik heb nu een dap audio ab15 besteld, in de hoop dat deze er morgen is. Ik weet dit is niet de beste driver, maar voor mijn eisen was de vorige eigenlijk al wel prima. Deze zal iig beter presteren dan een driver die nieuw te koop is voor 25,00

Je hebt een versterker, deze versterkt het signaal vanuit jouw mixer (indien je deze al hebt!)
Dan heb je bij de budget toepassingen meestal een filter in de sub zitten die het signaal scheidt naar hoog en laag. Het laag signaal wordt naar de subwoofer gestuurd, en het hoog signaal gaat weer naar buiten richting de topkast.
Het grote nadeel hiervan is dat zo'n filter vele watts laat 'verdwijnen'. Het voordeel is dan weer wel dat alles een stuk compacter is, en makkelijker mee te nemen. Minder kabels, minder versterkers, geen actief filter (crossover).

Dan heb je ook nog actieve filters. Deze zijn net als de meeste PA versterkers 19" in te bouwen. Maar deze scheiden het signaal in hoog en laag voordat deze de versterker in gaan. Hier heb je dan ook 2 versterkers voor nodig. In je topkast raad ik je aan gewoon een passief filter te monteren. Want als je wilt bi-ampen (hoog en mid driver apart versterkt) ben je niet heel goedkoop uit, en veel meer kabels zijn er nodig. En je hebt meteen minimaal een 2-in/6-uit dsp nodig. DSP staat voor digital signal processor (uit m'n hoofd) en scheidt het signaal dus in laag, midlaag en hoog. Maar hier kan je nog veel meer mee, zoals delayen, limiter, eq, etc.

Dan heb je op de meeste versterkers de keuze tussen: Paralel/Bridge/Stereo. Paralel betekend dat je 1 signaal (ingang A) in de versterker stuurt en deze over beide kanalen wordt versterkt. Bridge betekend dat je een mono versterker creëert. Je combineert dan uitgang A met uitgang B. Hoeveel watt dit nu geeft staat meestal in de handleiding van je versterker, en over het aansluiten. Stereo betekent eigenlijk gewoon dat je 2 versterkers in 1 doos hebt zitten. Kant A en B. Deze zijn meestal compleet onafhankelijk van elkaar.

Wat ik jouw aanraadt is om twee subs te maken. Twee toppen te maken/kopen. Topkasten zijn in mijn ogen een stuk ingewikkelder om te maken. En er moet ook nog een filter in, trapeze vorm. 
Vervolgens twee versterkers, ik zelf heb een DAP Palladium p2000. Ben er erg tevreden over. Maar misschien is er nog beters te koop 2e hands.
Wel raadt ik je aan om actief te filteren. Je zou kunnen kijken naar een Behringer dcx 2496. Dit is 1 van de betere producten van Behringer, en geeft vrijwel geen ruis mee. Ook heb je hier een eq in zitten, en een limiter. Het is wel een gedoe om hem goed in te stellen. Maar dan heb je hem ook gewoon goed ingesteld, en AFBLIJVEN!

Ik heb alleen nog wel een vraagje aan jouw. Heb jij al een mixer/megpaneel? Of moet deze ook de 1500 komen?

Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt, en als je nog vragen hebt zeg je het maar. 

edit: Misschien handig om het hele zelfbouw forum beetje door te nemen. Onder andere dit topic.

----------


## erik404

Thanks! Het idee was idd om 2 versterkers te nemen + een crossover. Dit omdat ik dit zelf gewend ben in het soundsystem waar ik wel eens op speel. Ik heb al een mixer, geen goede (numark), maar ik gebruik maar 1 draaitafel + de 3 band EQ/ switches daarvan, dit is geen probleem. De mixer moet alleen het signaal naar de crossover sturen. Ik wil wel in de toekomst een pre-amp kopen (mostec of barracuda). Wanneer ik een crossover neem hoef ik niet meer passief te filteren right?

Qua bass, 2 x cubo18 + goede drivers voor laag (dacht zelf aan deze http://www.thomann.de/nl/fane_colossus_18_b.htm in parallel, is dus 800 watt rms op 4 ohm?), hier voor dus een 1000 watt versterker (200 watt overhead genoeg?).

Daarnaast de tops. Hier stopt mijn kennis helemaal, dacht dat deze icm een crossover simpeler zijn dan bass kasten... in ieder geval dacht ik zelf aan 2 x 200 watt voor midbass + 2 x 200 watt voor midhoog en misschien 2 extra hoorns of tweeters voor het hele hoge? Is dit niet een kwestie van een planken tegen elkaar schroeven, drivers erin + dat speciale isolatie wol?

Wat ik me nu realiseer is dat ik dan een 3 weg crossover nodig heb voor de midbass, klopt dit? Kan ik dan via de crossover bv mn 2e kanaal 100hz - 1000hz (bijvoorbeeld  :Wink: ) via de 2e versterker naar de midbass sturen en de rest 1000hz > naar de tops/tweeters/horns?


om het even op te sommen;

2 x 18" drivers
2 x 15" midbass drivers
2 x 15" top driver || horns || tweeters (??)

2x versterker (2 x 1000 watt)
1 x crossover

en daarnaast uiteraard genoeg 18mm MDF om de speakers te bouwen + houtlijm/schroeven en dergelijke.




/brainfart

als ik 2 cubo's bouw met de conus naar binnen, deze staan op de grond, daar bovenop zet ik 2 cubo's die de conus naar buiten hebben gericht, dan zorgen de onderste twee toch voor de sub en de bovenste 2 voor het hogere laag + de punch in de kick? Dan hoef daarboven alleen een simpele box voor het hoog plaatsen en voila? of denk ik nu te simpel?

----------


## sjig

Wat ik je aanraad is twee cubo's 18, en twee 12" topjes. Of twee 15" cubo's en twee 10 of 12" topkasten.

Op speakerstore.nl staan een aantal topkasten. Welke jij het best kan nemen laat ik aan de wat gevorderde bouwers over...

----------


## erik404

> Welke jij het best kan nemen laat ik aan de wat gevorderde bouwers over...



Ik ben benieuwd! 2 x 18" cubo it is, als iemand mij een goede top kast kan aanbevelen ga ik alles inventariseren en inkopen  :Smile:

----------


## sjig

Ik ben nu bezig met het verven van mijn cubo. Handvaten, etc. heb ik zojuist voor de volgende binnengekregen!
Zal ff een foto plaatsen als hij af is!

----------


## renevanh

> Was dat dan buiten of binnen?



Buiten, in een spantent.

DJ heeft ook een beetje dub gedraaid, niks raars gehoord, klonk wel ok.

----------


## sjig

En hoeveel man waren er, en qua toppen had je...

Mijn 1e cubo is nu aan de buitenkant helemaal af. Alleen de driver nog....
Zal straks even wat foto's posten!

----------


## sjig

Het enige wat nog moet gebeuren is meer klittenband voor het schuim, driver erin, bovenkant nog 1 laatste laag verf geven.

Op een ander forum kreeg ik alleen maar te horen dat dit allemaal veel te moeilijk voor een 13jarige is. Vond het eigenlijk wel meevallen, had het ingewikkelder verwacht!

----------


## kvdb013

Netjes hoor! Toen ik 13 was lag ik in het bos oorlogje te spelen :Stick Out Tongue: 
twee vragen
heb je Warnex gebruikt? Het ziet er een beetje dof en bont uit.
Waarom heb je de statief flens niet ingefreesd zodat de bovenkant gelijk is aan de bovenkant van de kast?

Koen

----------


## sjig

Ik heb warnex gebruikt. Om precies te zijn 5 lagen..

Ik heb dit niet gedaan, en kon dit niet doen. Omdat ik geen bovenfrees heb. En zo erg vind ik het verder niet.


edit: Hier even een lijstje met alle kosten die ik heb gemaakt. Houtlijm en schroeven weet ik eigenlijk niet want die had ik allemaal al liggen. Dus heb een gokje gedaan.
Het enige wat waarschijnlijk hoger uitvalt voor de cubo 18 is het hout.

Het enige wat ik iedereen kan aanraden is, gebruik géén klittenband voor je schuim!!! Bij mij hecht deze gewoon niet. Als ik de sub ondersteboven leg, en ik hem weer recht zet licht het schuim op de grond. 

Gebruik liever de 500ml penn elcom lijm voor schuimplastic (8,00). Maar wacht hier nog wel mee totdat je zeker weet dat je klaar bent. Want deze zit dan ook echt vast, en anders verspil je best veel lijm..

http://www.mijnbestand.nl/Bestand-3G3B7UJ86EWG.pdf

----------


## renevanh

> En hoeveel man waren er, en qua toppen had je...



Denk niet dat dat heel belangrijk is, maar was een slordige 200 man aanwezig (waarvoor ik full 'throttle' echt niet nodig had) en gebruikte de Cubo 15's met mijn 4-Acoustic FCS 115T G2 topjes.
Zowel subs als toppen aangestuurd met een Synq Digit 2K2 en een Behringer DCX2496 als processor (met minimale limiting en praktisch geen EQ).
Denk wel dat ik m'n crossover punt nog iets naar beneden moet brengen, miste toch wat mid/laag in de toppen.

----------


## sjig

Voor mij is dat heel belangrijk...

Was wel benieuwd voor hoeveel mensen jij ze in durft te zetten!

----------


## sjig

Laat maar. Plannen gewijzigd!

----------


## sjig

In mijn cubo zat een luchtlek bij 1 van de handvatten. Nu ik er wat rubber tussen heb gestopt komt er geen lucht meer uit. Nu klinkt het geluid (hoorbaar) beter. Terwijl de instellingen hetzelfde zijn gebleven. Komt dit dan echt door die luchtlek. Ik weet dat bij een luchtlek je rendement 3db naar beneden zakt. Maar dat dat ook echt met 1 dag verschil hoorbaar is?

Dan nog een vraag. Aangezien ik op de achterkant een informatie labeltje wil hebben (voor ... je weet maar nooit). En dus ook het gewicht. Aangezien ik niet weet hoeveel 1 plaat mdf weegt, en niet de mogelijkheid voor het wegen, is mijn vraag of iemand mij kan vertellen hoeveel 1 plaat mdf 18mm weegt. Ik weet niet zeker of dit verschilt per winkel. Anders toch maar kijken hoe ik dat ding ga wegen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Je pakt de weegschaal, weegt jezelf en onthoudt dat.
Vervolgens ga je met je Cubo in je handen nogmaals op de weegschaal staan en kijkt wat je dan weegt.
Nu hoef je alleen nog het resultaat van de eerste weging van de tweede af te trekken en je hebt exact het gewicht van je Cubo. :Cool:

----------


## sjig

Dan zijn er 2 kleine probleempjes,
1- De cubo is te groot  voor mij om te dragen
2- De cubo is te zwaar voor mij om te dragen
Verslepen lukt nog wel, maar om er mee op een weegschaal te gaan staan.... nope

edit: en heb m'n vinger gebroken!

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan zet je een emmer of iets dergelijks op de weegschaal en daar de Cubo op zodat je de weegschaal nog af kunt lezen.
Ofwel, een beetje creatief bezig gaan.

----------


## sjig

Zal ik doen! Bedankt voor de reactie!

----------


## sidefill

Hey hallo,
ik wil de PD 154 's gaan bestellen, maar ik vind ze eigenlijk alleen bij Thomann.
Deze bied ze aan voor 185,00 p/st. 
Voor ik ze bestel, weet iemand misschien of deze speakers ergens nog voor een scherpere prijs te vinden zijn.

sidefill.

----------


## sjig

Ja, ooit ook eens naar gekeken. En een winkel gevonden waar die rond de 180 was ook. Ik weet ook nog heel goed dat ik ooit iets heb besteld daar, en na ongeveer een half jaar pas ontvangen. Zal kijken of ik de naam nog heb, maar of je die wilt weten.... en het is maar 5,00!

----------


## sidefill

Hallo Renevanh of andere extra extended bouwers,

De bovenste bracing (latje 6x58,4 cm.) tegen bovenzijde van de kast.

Heb je die bij de xtra extended laten vervallen, of een andere plaats gegeven?
(deze zou nu bij de xtra extended de lucht doorlaat blokkeren)

lastig formuleren 'k hoop dat ik duidelijk genoeg omschreven heb. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## renevanh

Je bedoelt het latje wat in de originele cubo op ongeveer 2/3de van de bovenkant zit, haaks op de bovenkant?

Deze laat je inderdaad weg, staat ook niet ingetekend in het plan van de extended of extra extended.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Hey hallo,
> ik wil de PD 154 's gaan bestellen, maar ik vind ze eigenlijk alleen bij Thomann.
> Deze bied ze aan voor 185,00 p/st. 
> Voor ik ze bestel, weet iemand misschien of deze speakers ergens nog voor een scherpere prijs te vinden zijn.



Probeer eens bij HW sound. 
Heeft dit type misschien ook nog wel op voorraad liggen.

http://www.hwsound.nl/HW_Sound/Welkom.html

----------


## sidefill

Lijkt me achteraf gezien inderdaad overbodig, omdat de lengte van de hoorn al behoorlijk lang is. En voor extra stijfheid zorgt.
Maar voor ik de boel in elkaar lijm toch maar ff voor de zekerheid vragen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ DJ Antoon: ik heb ze al besteld, maar als ik de volgende 2 ga bouwen ga ik ze zeker mailen. (thnx)

----------


## sidefill

Ik wil binnenkort 2 Cubo's inzetten in combi met 2 rcf 525 a toppen, in kleinere gelegenheden.
Nu weet ik dat een 15/2 inch top soms slecht mached, maar ik heb ze nu eenmaal.

De bedoeling is 1 top met 2 Cubo's per kant ( dan is de verhouding qua vermogen wat beter verdeeld), maar voor kleine gigs (bijv kroeg 80-100 man) is dat wat overdreven.

Nu wil ik m'n processor instellen en zit direct met de vraag "toppen hebben ook 500 watt in het laag" waar moet ik gaan crossen.

Ter info.

Ik gebuik momententeel: 

1 speaker man. TC electronics XO 24 
Toppen RCF (spec.) http://www.rcf.it/products/pro-speak...ries/art-525-a
2 Cubo's extra extended.

Ik doe veel op gehoor ik wil gaan testen met als uitgangs punt voor cross: vanaf 40 hz. LP- LR 4e order - 100 hz op de Cubo's
Maar ik kan me voorstellen dat met het laag in de toppen,deze ook lager kunnen of overlappen, maar met risico op fase verschillen.
Heeft iemand tips voor een uitganspunt zie ik dingen over het hoofd.

Ik ben een muzikant met veel interesse voor geluid, maar instellen van een proscessor. Heeelp  :Confused: 

(@ Mod. ik hoop dat dit de juiste rubriek is anders wordt het verhuizen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## Stefan

Ik zou een stukje lager gaan zitten, rond de 80hz crossover, 4e orde LR is idd een goed uitgangspunt. Zodra je twee Cubo's per kant hebt weet ik niet of de 525's dat volledig bijhouden. Met disco waarschijnlijk geen probleem, maar wellicht met live werk dat ze het wat zwaar krijgen. Je kunt dan proberen het crossoverpunt wat te verhogen. Boven de 100hz zou ik niet gaan; de cubo's gaan vlak daarboven flink kleuring aan het geluid geven.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar ik kan me voorstellen dat met het laag in de toppen,deze ook lager kunnen of overlappen, maar met risico op fase verschillen.
> Heeft iemand tips voor een uitganspunt zie ik dingen over het hoofd.



Faseproblemen kun je ook hebben zonder overlap...
De ingestelde frequentie geeft slechts het -3dB punt aan, daar stopt een weergever niet maar gaat hij steeds zachter, hoeveel zachter hangt af van de filtersteilheid. Daarnaast veranderd de fase bij wijziging van de crossover frequentie.
Ga er maar vanuit dat tot -6 dB de invloed van de drivers nog behoorlijk is. Daarbij weet je ook niet of beide weergevers op het crossover punt wel met elkaar in fase staan.
Een fase meting zal je hier duidelijkheid geven.

----------


## sidefill

@Stefan
Ik heb al eens gedraaid met 2 x dubbel 15" TW audio subjes op een hoellstern amp. Natuurlijk totaal niet vergelijkbaar met zelf bouw, maar dat klonk best goed.(wordt rcf ineens budget spul)  :Wink: 
Live heb ik nog niet uitgeprobeerd. 
Met 4 x 15" zou dat inderdaad een ander verhaal kunnen gaan worden

Oke instellingen en daarna uitproberen:

Lp: LR 4th - 80 hz sub
HP: LR 4th - 80 hz top
 Of toch gaan overlappen ??

@ music xtra
dankje voor je reactie:
Ik weet dat in dit geval meten echt weten is, maar ik heb zelf niet de gehele kennis om de fase verschillen zelf te bemeten.
'k ga me er zeker in verdiepen.
Ik weet alleen niet of er alternatieven zijn in meet programma's. 
Maar  500+ voor Smaart,  is voor mij voor een enkele x meten iets buiten verhouding.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar € 500+ voor Smaart,  is voor mij voor een enkele x meten iets buiten verhouding.



Voor die ene keer dat ik op vakantie ga koop ik ook geen eigen vliegtuig...
Een keertje iemand met Smaart en kennis van zaken je set door laten meten dus.

----------


## sjig

Heb nu 1 cubo 15 van 18mm mdf gemaakt. Na 2 weken was ie weer weg(wel 50 euro winst mee gemaakt)! 1 simpele reden, het gewicht. Nu heb ik bij collega er een mogen bezichtigen van multiplex. Stuk beter. Niet meer zo extreem zwaar.
Nu is het hout onderweg voor 1 stuks cubo 15. Alleen welke driver is nog steeds mijn vraag. DAP AB15 was overal uitverkocht en heb die dus nog niet kunnen uitproberen.

Welke driver gaat in de cubo 15 het best presteren rond de 40 - 60 hz? Het liefst niet hoger dan 150 - 200 euro. 
En eventueel een simulatie zou fijn zijn. Daar ik geen ene f**k ervan af weet hoe te simuleren. En het enige gratis programma waar dat eventueel mee moet lukken is win isd. Maar (gelukkig!) beschik ik niet langer meer over windows, dus dat is geen optie helaas. 

De drivers die ik nu op het oog heb;
DAP AB15 (als de simulatie redelijk is wil ik de gok er wel op wagen)
Beyma sm 115K
beyma sm 115n
Emminence kappa 15lfa

----------


## Rademakers

De Eminence Kappa 15LFa zou mijn eerste keuze zijn.

Gratis zijn ook Hornresp en AkAbak (die programma's hebben de ontwikkeling van de Cubo-series aanzienlijk versneld). WinISD is niet toereikend.

Mvg Johan

----------


## sjig

Heel erg bedankt voor je reactie.

Echter kan ik de aangeven programma's niet voor Mac vinden. Heb al ff gegoogles maar ook daar niks gevonden.
Als jij een linkje/site hebt waar ik ze wél kan downloaden voor mac (of een ander simulatie programma) ben ik je heel erg dankbaar  :Wink: 


edit: Moet ik voor de 15lfa de extended nemen of de gewone?

----------


## renevanh

> Als jij een linkje/site hebt waar ik ze wél kan downloaden voor mac



Die programma's zijn niet gemaakt voor Mac, dat kan ik me ook wel voorstellen, veel te veel extra werk.
Gelukkig beschik je niet langer over windows, dus je zult verder moeten zoeken naar dat ene obsolete programma wat wel voor Mac gemaakt is :P

----------


## sjig

Da's niet zo fijn.
Ga wel even kijken of ik met bootcamp windows op m'n mac kan krijgen! Heb volgens mij nog wel zo'n dvd'tje liggen, ergens...

----------


## Jules1

> Heb nu 1 cubo 15 van 18mm mdf gemaakt. Na 2 weken was ie weer weg(wel 50 euro winst mee gemaakt)! 1 simpele reden, het gewicht. Nu heb ik bij collega er een mogen bezichtigen van multiplex. Stuk beter. Niet meer zo extreem zwaar.
> Nu is het hout onderweg voor 1 stuks cubo 15. Alleen welke driver is nog steeds mijn vraag. DAP AB15 was overal uitverkocht en heb die dus nog niet kunnen uitproberen.
> 
> Welke driver gaat in de cubo 15 het best presteren rond de 40 - 60 hz? Het liefst niet hoger dan 150 - 200 euro. 
> En eventueel een simulatie zou fijn zijn. Daar ik geen ene f**k ervan af weet hoe te simuleren. En het enige gratis programma waar dat eventueel mee moet lukken is win isd. Maar (gelukkig!) beschik ik niet langer meer over windows, dus dat is geen optie helaas. 
> 
> De drivers die ik nu op het oog heb;
> DAP AB15 (als de simulatie redelijk is wil ik de gok er wel op wagen)
> Beyma sm 115K
> ...



Ik heb de Kappa pro 15lfa klaar liggen voor twee Cubos te bouwen.
Maar tot nu toe nog geen tijd gehad, ben wel benieuwd wat het resultaat gaat zijn.
Speel voorlopig met mijn zelfgebouwde 18" basreflex kasten met Goodmans speakers die doen het tot nu toe heel goed.

----------


## sjig

// Laat maar \\

----------


## sjig

// Laat maar \\

----------


## sjig

Oke, heb nu 2 drivers die ik wel wil gebruiken (en voor de helft van de prijs kan kopen, nieuw). De beyma sm 115 k en de sm 115 n.
Mijn vragen luiden:
-Heb ik voor beide de extended of normaal nodig, of 1 van de 2 extended...
-Welk van deze 2 presteert het beste in de cubo ((extra) extended)

Alvast mijn dank hiervoor !

----------


## Rademakers

Beide zijn het meest geschikt voor Cubo 15 Extended.

Cubo Extra Extended is ontworpen voor luidsprekers met een lage Qts én een lage Vas, zoals bijv. de PD.154 

Mvg Johan

----------


## sjig

Bedankt voor je reactie!

De sm 115 k en de pd 154 zijn ongeveer wel dezelfde prijs. Welk van deze 2 gaat het best presteren? Of is er misschien een voor hetzelfde budget (<200) die beter presteert?

En mocht het niet teveel moeite kosten, heb je er een simulatie van?

----------


## Rademakers

De PD.154 mits gebruikt in Cubo Extra Extended heeft mijn voorkeur.

De simulatie kost niet veel moeite, het is de uitleg die bij de simulatie hoort die omslachtig is. zo zie je vaak geen groot verschil tussen luidsprekers in de simulatie terwijl je distincte verschillen meet. Of zie je verschillen die er in de praktijk niet zo distinct zijn. Door dat niet elke keer te hoeven uitleggen hou ik tijd over voor antwoorden zoals:

Een andere optie is Cubo 15 Extended met de Kappa Pro 15LF. Scheelt toch al snel zo'n 4 kg op de vorige optie. Beloof dat je 15 mm, 11-laags berken gebruikt en je kunt de plannen voor 15 mm i.p.v. 18 mm krijgen (scheelt weer ruim 6 kg).

Deze keer een bovenfrees lenen met een afrondfreesje van zo'n 9 mm (radius) vraag wel wat begeleiding (heb je geen hoekstukken meer nodig). Voor de afwerking gebruik je drie lagen Warnex die je opbrengt met een structuurroller (die zijn meestal geel gekleurd).

Mvg Johan

----------


## sjig

Alweer heel erg bedankt voor je reactie!

Ik ga nog even goed nadenken over de kappa 15lf of de pd. 154. 15mm hout plannen heb ik geloof ik nog liggen, anders ontvang je vanzelf wel een mailtje  :Wink: 

Ik kan het afronden waarschijnlijk laten doen bij de doe-het-zelf winkel hier om de hoek, mocht dit niet lukken kan het ook met schuurpapier (korrel 80)?

----------


## renevanh

Ik heb deze op de hoekjes gebruikt: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-12...tapelbaar.aspx
Ziet er een stuk beter uit dan bolhoeken oid (beter gezegd: je ziet er bijzonder weinig van) maar bied prima bescherming voor de hoekjes.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> penn-elcom-boxhoek-83-x-53-mm-stapelbaar.



Prima hoeken, (al klopt het fototje niet 100% meer) maak niet de fout om de jb systems hoeken te kopen (uiterlijk hetzelfde / compatibel) want die gaan allemaal kapot...
Zorg er ook voor dat de radius van de gefreesde randen klopt, dus eerst hoeken bestellen en dan pas frezen.  :Wink:

----------


## sjig

Ik heb die op me vorige cubo gehad, maar vond dit niet echt mooi eruit zien. Vandaar dat ik deze keer liever gewoon mooie afgeronde hoeken wil hebben die tegen een stootje kunnen. Hoop ook een frees te kunnen regelen om gaatjes in de bovenkant de frezen voor de voetjes....

edit; nog even voor de zekerheid. Dit (http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-12...watt-8ohm.aspx) is de kappa 15lfa waar we het over hebben ?

----------


## sidefill

Kan in een standaard bovenfrees (6mm klauw)
http://www.trend-nl.nl/nl/1928-trend...lager-1-4-inch

Valt (voor af en toe gebruik) best mee in prijs ten opzichte van de pro freesjes a € 170. 
Ik heb ze gebruikt voor het uitfrezen van de voetjes, speakon aansluitplaat, en flens van paal houder.
De kopieer mallen die je maakt kan je voor de volgende bouw projecten gewoon weer hergebruiken.
Werkt prima.

----------


## Rademakers

> Dit (http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-12...watt-8ohm.aspx) is de kappa 15lfa waar we het over hebben ?



Dat lijkt ém te zijn, behalve dat de Kappa Pro 15LF toch echt een aluminium chassis heeft en de Kappa 15LF een geperst stalen chassis.





> Ik kan het afronden waarschijnlijk laten doen bij de doe-het-zelf winkel hier om de hoek, mocht dit niet lukken kan het ook met schuurpapier (korrel 80)?



Twee Cubo 15's van een goede kwaliteit Fins berken afronden (9 mm radius): 

- Goedkoop schuurpapier korrel 80: Enkele weken en 100 velletjes 
- Kwalitatief schuurlinnen korrel 80: Enkele dagen en een tiental velletjes
- Excentrische schuurmachine korrel 80: Enkele uren en een tiental velletjes
- Schuurbandmachine korrel 80: Uurtje, paar bandjes, pas op dat je niet uitschiet

- Bovenfrees, afrondfreesje met kogellager aan de onderkant; half uurtje (en het netste resultaat)

Bij de laatste twee opties nog even licht over heen gaan met de eerste drie opties korrel 120+

Mvg Johan

----------


## sjig

Alweer bedankt! 

Als ik deze ( http://www.thomann.de/nl/eminence_kappapro_15lf.htm ) bestel, heb ik dan de juiste versie? Sorry voor de hoeveelheid vragen, wil graag geen miskoop doen  :Wink: 

Ik heb tot mijn beschikking; een schuurbandmachine en eventueel ook zo'n excentrische dus dat gaat hoe dan ook wel lukken met wat werk. 

Ik ga kijken of ik iemand kan regelen voor de bovenfrees, en anders moet het op de manier zoals hierboven!

edit; nog even 1 vraagje. Ik heb zojuist even berekend wat ik kwijt zal zijn aan 1 sub incl. driver en btw. Dat bedrag werd toch wat hoger dan verwacht... 
Dus vandaar de vraag met welke fabriekskast deze ongeveer te vergelijken is? Voor te letten op het geluid, gewicht, omvang maakt me niet eens zovele uit.
Het is misschien een wat onmogelijke vraag, maar als er een antwoord voor is hoor ik dat graag!

----------


## sjig

Iemand?


​10 tekens!

----------


## djspeakertje

Tip: ga niet voor het schuren, maar leen ergens een bovenfrees. Beetje bouwmarkt verhuurt hem ook wel (o.a. Gamma, ookal weet ik niet of ze die overal "op voorraad" hebben liggen.). Wel even zelf een freesje bij kopen trouwens (die krijg je er niet bij als je huurt).

Of dat de goede speaker is weet ik niet zeker, maar dat lijkt me eigenlijk wel.


Daan

----------


## beyma

Er gaat niets boven een goede bovenfrees (LOL) , maar met een oud hollandsche analoge schaaf kom je ook gewoon een heel eind hoor om de kantjes er af te lopen!  

En als je een schaaf neemt met in de zool een 45 graden groef dan zijn - met een beetje oefenen- al je kantjes gelijk qua schuinte.  (En zeker met MDF kasten, dan ben je met een paar halen klaar)

----------


## MusicXtra

Ach welnee, niet zo moeilijk doen.... Schuurpapier met korrel 80 heb je zo de kanten mee afgerond.

----------


## sjig

Gaat korrel 80 net zo gemakkelijk als bij mdf (nu op berken multi)?

----------


## jakkes72

@sjig: waar woon je ergens, wellicht dat er wel iemand is die genegen is om een frees uit te lenen? Of wellicht een bouwbedrijf in de buurt? Voor een pak koeken oid willen mensen nog wel eens wat doen....

----------


## MusicXtra

> Gaat korrel 80 net zo gemakkelijk als bij mdf (nu op berken multi)?



Dat mag je lekker zelf uitzoeken.....

----------


## sjig

Nou oke hoor. Heb vast wel wat liggen.

Helaas moet het cubo project nog even in de ijskast want onze mengtafel is gecocacolaat. En het budget laat het niet toe om beide te kopen  :Wink: 

Deze maand aantal klusjes, hopelijk met kerst dat het budget weer eens aardig is!

btw; woon in het gooi (noord-holland, blaricum!).

----------


## beyma

> Ach welnee, niet zo moeilijk doen.... Schuurpapier met korrel 80 heb je zo de kanten mee afgerond.




Tja,  prutsen kunnen we allemaal.....

@ sjig , als de kasten klaar zin PB maar even, ik woon in hilversum en loop graag de kantjes er af  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Tja,  prutsen kunnen we allemaal.....



Gelukkig wordt je niet door kennis gehinderd.

----------


## sjig

> @ sjig , als de kasten klaar zin PB maar even, ik woon in hilversum en loop graag de kantjes er af



Je hoort nog van me  :Wink:

----------


## jakkes72

> Je hoort nog van me



Zo makkelijk kan het dus zijn/worden!!!

----------


## vow

_Hoi, even geleden dat ik nog in dit topic geweest ben._
_We zijn er dus uit en gaan cubo 18 subs bouwen._
_We willen hiervoor de 18 sound 18lw1400 gaan gebruiken. Is deze aan te raden?_
_Echter zitten we met een probleem ivm de maten van de kast. We willen deze subs nu namelijk ook gebruiken voor bij de carnavalgroep en op de wagen is de max breedte die beschikbaar is maar 60 cm per kant. Als ik het goed meen is de cubo 18 normaal gezien 62 cm breed?? Wat zijn de gevolgen als ik de kast dus 60 cm zou maken ipv 62 cm?_
_Welke cubo bouw ik het beste? De extended of de gewone?_

_mvg_

----------


## erikk

ikzelf ben ook van plan om 2 dubbel cubo18s te maken met de 18lw800 als driver.
maar kan helaas niet vinden of ik nou de gewonen of exended moet gebruiken?
kan iemand hier mij mee helpen? ik zou namelijk maandag willen beginnen met zagen

groeten

----------


## Rademakers

De 18LW800 werkt het beste in de Extended.

Ik heb de 18LW800 ooit een budgetdriver genoemd maar dat werd me niet in dank afgenomen  :Wink: 

Laat ik de positieve eigenschappen benadrukken: Lekker efficient, simuleert als 103 dB/W/m in het gros van het werkgebied. De Le is niet bijzonder hoog en de Mms vrij laag, dus dikke kans dat je rond de 100 Hz (of hoger) kan crossen.

Wel zou ik een high pass op 35 - 40 Hz willen plaatsen.

Mvg Johan

----------


## erikk

danku voor het snelle antwoord!

----------


## assinkm

Ik heb de cubo 15 extended gebouwd met een RCF woofer L15P-200 AK.
Als versterker gebruik ik een Crest cpx900, welke in bridgemode gebruikt wordt. Dit is dan 600 watt RMS.
De Cubo wil ik inzetten als extra bas bij twee RCF boxen Art 312-A

De RCF Art 312-A boxen klinken van zichzelf al niet slecht en hebben ook een redelijke bas, maar als ik de Cubo er bij zet, hoor ik amper een verschil. Is de Crest cpx900 te ligt voor deze combinatie?

Graag hoor ik van jullie kenners of dat zo is.
Alvast bedankt voor de te nemen moeite.

----------


## drbeat

> Ik heb de cubo 15 extended gebouwd met een RCF woofer L15P-200 AK.
> Als versterker gebruik ik een Crest cpx900, welke in bridgemode gebruikt wordt. Dit is dan 600 watt RMS.
> De Cubo wil ik inzetten als extra bas bij twee RCF boxen Art 312-A
> 
> De RCF Art 312-A boxen klinken van zichzelf al niet slecht en hebben ook een redelijke bas, maar als ik de Cubo er bij zet, hoor ik amper een verschil. Is de Crest cpx900 te ligt voor deze combinatie?
> 
> Graag hoor ik van jullie kenners of dat zo is.
> Alvast bedankt voor de te nemen moeite.



Gebruik je een crossover? Das wel belangrijk.anders doen die subs het niet..en haalt hij geen rendament...de cubo moet je goed crossen...ook de tops moet je crossen anders lopen ze ongecontroleerd in elkaar over en doven ze elkaar misschien alleen maar uit....??een speakerprocessor is voor dit soort kastjes eigenlijk een must...

----------


## assinkm

> Gebruik je een crossover? Das wel belangrijk.anders doen die subs het niet..en haalt hij geen rendament...de cubo moet je goed crossen...ook de tops moet je crossen anders lopen ze ongecontroleerd in elkaar over en doven ze elkaar misschien alleen maar uit....??een speakerprocessor is voor dit soort kastjes eigenlijk een must...



Hoi drbeat,

Bedankt voor je reactie.

Wat je zegt klinkt logisch. Op de Crest zit wel en lowcut filter en een X cross op 150 hz.

Ik ga me verdiepen in een speakerprocessor en hoe dit dan op de monitoren aangesloten moet worden, want die zijn al bedraad.

Maar ik heb een richting aangereikt gekregen.

Bedankt

----------


## Rolandino

IK snapiets niet je gebruikt de sub icm met 2 toppen maar je hoort geen verschil als je de setmet of zonder subkastgebruikt ?

Ik bedoel ook al is de subkast niet gecrosst dan komt er nog een geluid uit de kast dat moet je echt horen in mijn ogen.

Is je speaker wel in orde ? als je op je versterker kan crossen is dat meestal kanaal a sub en kanaal b de top of andersom.

Jij zegt de versterker te hebben gebrugt zou het kunnen zijn dat de x-over in de versterker niet werkt  omdat je van het ene kanaal de min pakt en van het andere kanaal de plus wat je moet doen als je brugt ( of er zit een aparte uitgang voor bridge )

In mijn ogen doe je echt iets verkeerd of je speaker is stuk als je niets of geen verschil hoort als je de 2 toppen erbij gebruikt.

Ook al is een baskast niet gecrosst komt er echt wel geluid uit de kast .

----------


## kvdb013

Als je subs uit fase staan met je toppen kan het inderdaad wel eens zijn zo dat je geen verschil hoort, ik ben dan ook van mening dat een processor en must is. Daarmee kan je het een en ander op tijd zetten met elkaar. Daar is trouwens al veel over geschreven hier op het forum.Succes

----------


## assinkm

> IK snapiets niet je gebruikt de sub icm met 2 toppen maar je hoort geen verschil als je de setmet of zonder subkastgebruikt ?
> 
> Ik bedoel ook al is de subkast niet gecrosst dan komt er nog een geluid uit de kast dat moet je echt horen in mijn ogen.



Bedankt voor je reactie,

Er komt wel degelijk geluid uit de Cubo. Dat is moelilijk te horen in combinatie met de RCF 312A maar als ik er een krant voor hang beweegt deze behoorlijk, dus geluidsdruk is er wel. Ook heb ik geprobeerd de fasen te draaien, echter zonder resultaat. Ook heb ik de sub alleen aangestuurd en dan hoor ik hem wel degelijk, maar beslist niet harder dan de RCF312A en dat is toch de bedoeling, vandaar dat ik me afvroeg of de Crest cpx900 versterker niet aan de krappe kant is.

De gebruiksaanwijzing voor de Crest versterker is heel duidelijk over het gebruik, bridgemode, low pass e/d/. Ik ben er van overtuigd dat dit zit zoals in de gebruiksaanwijzing aangegeven is.

Ik kan me wel helemaal voorstellen, dat de bas van de RCF 312 de Cubo in de weg zit.

----------


## sjig

Als eerst. De rcf'jes zijn wel heftige speakertjes ( heb ze ook een tijdje ). De bas uit mijn dap x15b valt werkelijk in het niets in vergelijking met de rcf'jes. En dat is dan met processing op de sub ( behringer dcx 2496 ). Het zou dus kunnen dat het daardoor komt.

En ik denk dat je de sub inderdaad een beetje underpowered aanstuurt. Zo'n driver kan dacht ik iets van 1500 watt hebben ( hoewel dat uiteindelijk wel anders is in dergelijke behuizing). En je crest amp levert 600 watt @ 8 ohm bridged. Dus, ja dat is wat aan de weinige kant.

Ik denk wel dat een groot probleem wordt verholpen zodra je aan de processing gaat. 

Staat het knopje op de achterkant op flat of op boost?

----------


## Rademakers

Gebruik je de low cut op de CPX? Die staat op 80 Hz, 18 dB/ oktaaf, dus die haalt bijna alles weg waar de Cubo goed in is en de RCF's minder goed in zijn.
Als dat het ook niet is, kun je controleren op "lekken". Eventueel boutjes losdraaien en de luidspreker opnieuw bevestigen. 

Een typische processor/crossoverinstelling voor een Cubo 15 heeft een low cut op 30 - 40 Hz en een low pass op 100 - 125 Hz. Eventueel EQ naar smaak.

600 Watt is niet veel maar zou een prima aanvulling moeten geven per twee 12" topjes.

Mvg Johan

----------


## sjig

Over het lekken: Plak bij alle openingen ( aansluitplaat, handvatten, tophat, etc. ) wat rubber ertussen. Dit heeft bij onze cubo heel wat geholpen ( duidelijk hoorbaar verschil ook ).

----------


## assinkm

> Gebruik je de low cut op de CPX? Die staat op 80 Hz, 18 dB/ oktaaf, dus die haalt bijna alles weg waar de Cubo goed in is en de RCF's minder goed in zijn.
> Als dat het ook niet is, kun je controleren op "lekken". Eventueel boutjes losdraaien en de luidspreker opnieuw bevestigen. 
> 
> Een typische processor/crossoverinstelling voor een Cubo 15 heeft een low cut op 30 - 40 Hz en een low pass op 100 - 125 Hz. Eventueel EQ naar smaak.
> 
> 600 Watt is niet veel maar zou een prima aanvulling moeten geven per twee 12" topjes.
> 
> Mvg Johan



Allemaal heel erg bedankt voor het meedenken. Ik ben een leek op dit gebied, maar leer graag.
De low cut heb ik inderdaad aanstaan. Dus dat ga ik proberen.
Lekken doet de Cubo zeker niet, daar ben ik heel precies in geweest. 
Ik kan aan een Crest CPX1500 komen, dus die ga ik ophalen. Een crossover blijkt dus ook onontbeerlijk te zijn om het echt serieus te doen.
Vandaag heb ik een crematie, maar morgen ga ik het uitproberen en laat het op het forum weten.

----------


## sjig

> Vandaag heb ik een crematie, maar morgen ga ik het uitproberen en laat het op het forum weten.



Gecondoleerd, en sterkte.

Misschien woont iemand van het forum vlak bij jouw in de buurt, en wilt er misschien wel even naar kijken...

----------


## twan3pc

Ik heb 2 cubo15's extended met daarin Jbl 2226h.

Boven de 100hz klinken ze niet zo tof meer, kan ik de luidspreker omdraaien(magneet in de kamer) om zodoende
de cubo's hoger af te filteren(140hz ofzo). 
Ben in het bezit van Dbx driverack 260, kan dus crossen met iedere filter/steilheid.

Gr.
Antoine

----------


## drbeat

> Ik heb 2 cubo15's extended met daarin Jbl 2226h.
> 
> Boven de 100hz klinken ze niet zo tof meer, kan ik de luidspreker omdraaien(magneet in de kamer) om zodoende
> de cubo's hoger af te filteren(140hz ofzo). 
> Ben in het bezit van Dbx driverack 260, kan dus crossen met iedere filter/steilheid.
> 
> Gr.
> Antoine




Volgens mij is de cubo ontworpen en getuned om rond de 100 hz te crossen. En de gegevens van je speaker geven een max crossfrequentie van 120 dus de 140 kun je denk ik wel vergeten gezien de specificaties van de JBL.

Als je het begin cq de uitleg van Johan Rademakers al leest is een crossfreq rond de 100 en liefst lager, 90 hz...

Ik ken zelfs bouwers die pas bij de 70 hz crossen, maar dat zijn totaal andere systemen...of het met de cubo zou kunnen dat weet ik niet.

Waarom cross je zo hoog?140hz?vanwaar deze wens?

----------


## twan3pc

> Volgens mij is de cubo ontworpen en getuned om rond de 100 hz te crossen. En de gegevens van je speaker geven een max crossfrequentie van 120 dus de 140 kun je denk ik wel vergeten gezien de specificaties van de JBL.
> 
> Als je het begin cq de uitleg van Johan Rademakers al leest is een crossfreq rond de 100 en liefst lager, 90 hz...
> 
> Ik ken zelfs bouwers die pas bij de 70 hz crossen, maar dat zijn totaal andere systemen...of het met de cubo zou kunnen dat weet ik niet.
> 
> Waarom cross je zo hoog?140hz?vanwaar deze wens?



Ik cross nu op 105hz.
Maar ik mis de de bass die je voelt in je maag, volgens mij zit die rond de 110/140hz. Het zal wel zo zijn dat mijn toppen niet helamaal stroken met de cubo's. Ik kan dan wel kiezen voor mid-bass erbij, maar dat kost weer een  extra versterker. Op mijn Driverack 260 krijg ik dit allemaal wel geregeld, ga eens proberen om het laag van mijn toppen zo in te stellen, zodat dit beter aansluit op de cubo's.

Gr.
Antoine

----------


## MusicXtra

De bas die je in je maag voelt zit rond de 50-60Hz.
Ik denk eerder dat jouw probleem zit in de time-alignement, je toppen en cubo's zitten elkaar tegen te werken in het frequentie gebied waar ze beiden weergeven.
Set doormeten om de subs netjes op je toppen aan te laten sluiten is hier de oplossing.

----------


## Rademakers

Met de magneet in de kamer verhoogd in een aantal gevallen de bruikbare Fc in het hoog met ca. 10 Hz t.o.v. de magneet in de hoorn.

Wellicht kan het geen kwaad om te checken of de Cubo 15's ten opzichte van elkaar in fase staan. Zet de Cubo 15's met de hoormonden zo dicht mogelijk bij elkaar. Zet eerst één van de twee aan, als je de tweede aanzet zou je een flinke stijging in ervaren bas/druk moeten ervaren. Is dit niet het geval draai de polariteit van één van de twee kasten dan om en probeer het nog een keer. I.p.v. pink noise is het handig om voor deze test muziek te gebruiken met een stevige basweergave.

Mvg Johan

----------


## gimmebass

ik heb nog een eminence magnum ho 12inch liggen,is die geschikt voor in een cubo 12?zo ja bestel ik er nog een.
deze ligt maar te verstoffen.
gegevens zijn:

Power handling: 600 watts RMS * Voice coil diameter: 4" * Le: 0.89 mH * Impedance: 8 ohms * Re: 5.7 ohms * Frequency range: 43-3,000 Hz * Magnet weight: 109 oz. * Fs: 43 Hz *Sensitivity: 95 dB 1W/1m * Vas: 2.81 cu. ft. * Qms: 5.19 * Qes: .31 * Qts: .29 * Xmax: 4.8 mm * Dimensions: A: 12.4", B: 11.06", C: 5.83".

gr en alvast bedankt!

----------


## twan3pc

> Met de magneet in de kamer verhoogd in een aantal gevallen de bruikbare Fc in het hoog met ca. 10 Hz t.o.v. de magneet in de hoorn.
> 
> Wellicht kan het geen kwaad om te checken of de Cubo 15's ten opzichte van elkaar in fase staan. Zet de Cubo 15's met de hoormonden zo dicht mogelijk bij elkaar. Zet eerst één van de twee aan, als je de tweede aanzet zou je een flinke stijging in ervaren bas/druk moeten ervaren. Is dit niet het geval draai de polariteit van één van de twee kasten dan om en probeer het nog een keer. I.p.v. pink noise is het handig om voor deze test muziek te gebruiken met een stevige basweergave.
> 
> Mvg Johan



Ik heb 4 cubo's met 2 toppen verdeeld over 2xcubo en 1x top op elkaar.
Om de hoornmonden zo dicht mogelijk bij elkaar te zetten moet ik dus de onderste cubo omdraaien. Zodoende sluiten ze
op elkaar aan.
Is dit dan ook de juiste plaatsing tijdens een avondje draaien?
Wanneer ik de cubo's naast elkaar ga zetten kom ik hoogte tekort voor mijn toppen.

Gr.
Antoine

----------


## MusicXtra

Je haalt nu een paar dingen door elkaar.
Rademakers bedoelt de kasten op de grond tegenover elkaar, dus met de hoornmond bijna tegen elkaar, dit om snel te testen of er niet één in tegenfase staat.
Bij gebruik in de praktijk is het prima om ze op elkaar te zetten, bij plaatsing op de grond zul je misschien een fractie betere koppeling met de grond krijgen (half space) maar dit zul je in de praktijk nauwelijks merken.

----------


## gimmebass

> ik heb nog een eminence magnum ho 12inch liggen,is die geschikt voor in een cubo 12?zo ja bestel ik er nog een.
> deze ligt maar te verstoffen.
> gegevens zijn:
> 
> Power handling: 600 watts RMS * Voice coil diameter: 4" * Le: 0.89 mH * Impedance: 8 ohms * Re: 5.7 ohms * Frequency range: 43-3,000 Hz * Magnet weight: 109 oz. * Fs: 43 Hz *Sensitivity: 95 dB 1W/1m * Vas: 2.81 cu. ft. * Qms: 5.19 * Qes: .31 * Qts: .29 * Xmax: 4.8 mm * Dimensions: A: 12.4", B: 11.06", C: 5.83".
> 
> gr en alvast bedankt!





niemand kan mij vertellen of deze luidspreker geschikt is??

----------


## Rademakers

Geschikt.

Mvg Johan

----------


## gimmebass

> Geschikt.
> 
> Mvg Johan




kijk!!daar kan ik wat mee,morgen dus meteen hout halen.

kun je me iets vertellen over wat te verwachten met een dap p2000 en actieve filtering??
en beter dan de b1800x pro's??

gr en alvast bedankt

----------


## assinkm

> Als eerst. De rcf'jes zijn wel heftige speakertjes ( heb ze ook een tijdje ). De bas uit mijn dap x15b valt werkelijk in het niets in vergelijking met de rcf'jes. En dat is dan met processing op de sub ( behringer dcx 2496 ). Het zou dus kunnen dat het daardoor komt.
> 
> En ik denk dat je de sub inderdaad een beetje underpowered aanstuurt. Zo'n driver kan dacht ik iets van 1500 watt hebben ( hoewel dat uiteindelijk wel anders is in dergelijke behuizing). En je crest amp levert 600 watt @ 8 ohm bridged. Dus, ja dat is wat aan de weinige kant.
> 
> Ik denk wel dat een groot probleem wordt verholpen zodra je aan de processing gaat. 
> 
> Staat het knopje op de achterkant op flat of op boost?



Ik heb nu een wat zwaardere versterker Crest CPX1500 en een actieve crossover en nu doet de Cubo wat ik er van verwachtte. De bas is nu ook duidelijk voelbaar. De Crest CPX900 deed het met crossover ook een stuk beter.

Allen hartelijk dank voor het meedenken.

----------


## sjig

Weet iemand hoe de Beyma SM115/N presteert in de CUBO 15?

En als ik de breedte inkort naar 50 cm?

----------


## MusicXtra

> En als ik de breedte inkort naar 50 cm?



Dan worden de prestaties ook minder.....

----------


## hardstyle

Ik heb al een hele poos 2x Cubo 15 (eminence kappa pro 15 LFA-2). Hierachter heb ik een DAP P-2000 staan met een DBX driverack pa als filtering. Echter heb ik nog niet de kans gehad om een andere versterker met gelijkwaardige specs (en ook prijsklasse) hierop te testen. 
Heeft iemand hier al mee geprobeerd en vergeleken?

----------


## sjig

Ik heb een cubo 15 met ab 15 wel vergeleken met diverse versterkers, waaronder de P2000. Misschien dat ik je verder kan helpen?

Kan je wel vertellen, ik was verbaasd hoe goed de P 2000 het deed tegenover duurdere versterkers ...

----------


## hardstyle

Miss dat dat inderdaad een goed beeld schept, welke merken/types heb je vergeleken en hoe kwamen deze uit de bus?

----------


## sjig

Uit me hoofd waren dat:
DAP P2000
Samsom SX2400
Crown XLS 2500
DAP Audio Stage Amp 2.2 smps
Synq Digit 2K2

Heb ze enkel getest op de subs!

De Samson klonk niet slecht, vrij gelijk aan de P2000.
De Crown vond ik zeer matig presteren. Drukt niet echt door, meer iets voor topkasten.
De Stage Amp vond ik wel het beste uit het rijtje. Ging maar door, zonder problemen. Werd ook nauwelijks heet.
De Synq klonk ook echt niet slecht. Is ook lekker klein, en licht. Ik vond hem voor wat je krijgt wel wat aan de prijzige kant.

Dan waren er ook nog wat andere versterkers, iets van Camco, en een onbekend merk. Deden het beide beter dan de P2000. Maar het verschil was echt heel klein. Bij de DAP is het echter; kan je hem vertrouwen? Bij merken als camco, lab gruppen etc. kan je daar bijna blind wel vanuit gaan. 
Over de Dap lees ik wel eens dat ze je in de steek laten. Is mij verder nog nooit in 2,5 jaar tijd overkomen.

----------


## Rademakers

> Weet iemand hoe de Beyma SM115/N presteert in de CUBO 15?



De SM115/N is een nette budgetluidspreker, die qua prestaties (maar niet zozeer qua T/S-parameters) in hetzelfde rijtje past als de Eminence Kappa 15LF.





> En als ik de breedte inkort naar 50 cm?



Als vuistregel gaat de Fc 1 Hz omhoog met elke 2 - 2,5 cm die je de kast minder breed maakt. Oftewel bruikbaar vanaf 45 Hz en ook de high pass 5 Hz omhoog. De gevoeligheid blijft nagenoeg gelijk.

Op zich past een 50 cm brede kast dus goed bij een luidspreker als de SM115/N.





> en beter dan de b1800x pro's??



Cubo 12 gaat waarschijnlijk niet zo laag als de B1800X (op zich ook niet zo gek aangezien de kast ca. 2,5 keer kleiner is). Vanaf een 50 - 60 Hz is er geen verschil (niet te horen en niet te meten). Vanaf ca. 80 Hz loopt de gevoeligheid van Cubo 12 langzaam op. Dat is ook de reden dat Cubo 12 een net wat hardere/ fellere kick geeft als de gemiddelde 18" basreflexkast. Eén en ander hangt uiteraard wel samen met de eigenschappen van de gebruikte luidspreker.

Mvg Johan

----------


## sidefill

Hallo,
ik heb momenteel geperforeerd staalplaat liggen (2 mm dik) maar met een doorlaat van +/- 40 %. 
Is deze doorlaat te weinig voor de Cubo's, of zou ik de gok kunnen nemen.

Mvg, 
Sidefill

----------


## beyma

Hoi, 

tja je hebt het liggen dus proberen kan altijd, maar je houdt 60% tegen........ 
Je zou het bv (niet op maat geknipt) even ervoor kunnen houden ? (hoor je geen verschil dan knip je het op maat, bij hoorbaar verschil heb je niet een stuk metaal verprutst)

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor sub maakt het niet zo heel veel uit, de opening in de Cubo is zo groot dat er weinig verschil zal zijn.
Vergelijk het met een deur waar tocht door komt, of die deur nou helemaal of slechts 40% open staat maakt geen 60% verschil in de hoeveelheid tocht.
Voor het hoog is het een ander verhaal, daar is het verschil heel duidelijk merkbaar.

----------


## sidefill

Haha,..... leuk voorbeeld.

Ik gebruik die plaat toch nergens anders voor, ik maak het klaar en ga gewoon luisteren. 
'k wacht natuurlijk wel ff met het schuim plakken  :Smile: .
Dank jullie wel.

----------


## gimmebass

Cubo 12 gaat waarschijnlijk niet zo laag als de B1800X (op zich ook niet zo gek aangezien de kast ca. 2,5 keer kleiner is). Vanaf een 50 - 60 Hz is er geen verschil (niet te horen en niet te meten). Vanaf ca. 80 Hz loopt de gevoeligheid van Cubo 12 langzaam op. Dat is ook de reden dat Cubo 12 een net wat hardere/ fellere kick geeft als de gemiddelde 18" basreflexkast. Eén en ander hangt uiteraard wel samen met de eigenschappen van de gebruikte luidspreker.

Mvg Johan


ik heb de cubo 12 gebouwd,speelt op 120hz met een crossover en speelt op een p2000.
daarnaast stond de b1800x(helaas de 450w versie,de 800´s staan in de opslag)en eerlijk is eerlijk de cubo maakt er echt gehakt van.
getest met harlem shake,drum and bass,dire straits en de bassen zijn schandalig te noemen tov de b1800x(zonder filter).

en de bas draagd ook verder dan de behringers.

wat mij betreft top ontwerp en met een eminence magnum presteren ze boven verwachting.
ook het gewicht en de handelbaarheid is perfect te noemen.

heb dus ook maar besloten om alle 4 de behringers eruit te doen en ze te vervangen door cubo´s

gr thomas

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's niet zo gek dat de B1800's de Cubo's niet bij kunnen houden....
Doordat je geen filter gebruikt krijgen ze heel veel signaal waar ze niets mee kunnen maar die wel heel veel van de drivers vergt.  Daarbij loopt het rendement behoorlijk op met de frequentie, hierdoor valt het sub in verhouding helemaal weg. Test ze nu eens met een cross-over ertussen (met een HP op 40 Hz) en netjes in fase met de toppen, dan zou de vergelijking weleens iets anders uit kunnen pakken.

----------


## SPS

> Da's niet zo gek dat de B1800's de Cubo's niet bij kunnen houden....
> Doordat je geen filter gebruikt krijgen ze heel veel signaal waar ze niets mee kunnen maar die wel heel veel van de drivers vergt.  .



??? Hij zegt dat hij op 120 hz crosst.

----------


## sjig

Waarschijnlijk heeft ie het passieve filter uit de sub geschroefd. En gewoon actief gecrossed. 
Is natuurlijk een hele eerlijke vergelijking; Sub 1 met crossover en high pas - Sub 2 zonder dat alles... Geen wonder dat sub 1 wint  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gimmebass

> Da's niet zo gek dat de B1800's de Cubo's niet bij kunnen houden....
> Doordat je geen filter gebruikt krijgen ze heel veel signaal waar ze niets mee kunnen maar die wel heel veel van de drivers vergt.  Daarbij loopt het rendement behoorlijk op met de frequentie, hierdoor valt het sub in verhouding helemaal weg. Test ze nu eens met een cross-over ertussen (met een HP op 40 Hz) en netjes in fase met de toppen, dan zou de vergelijking weleens iets anders uit kunnen pakken.



ik  draai met zowel de cubo en de behringer zonder filters.
cubo links b1800 rechts bijde met een top erboven,en filter actief.
als ik bijde subs test op halfvol dan gaat de cubo al duidelijk harder
gaa ik harder dan gaat de behringer vervormen.
naa ong een meter valt de bassdruk weg bij de behringer,
terwijl de cubo naa 4 meter duidelijk voelbaar is.

wat is jullie mening over het volgende:

2 behringers leeg verkopen en de speakers in cubo 18's?

of alle 4verkopen voor 400,uitgaan van 100euro hout(hoeken speakons heb ik
ik nog)en voor 300 2 woofers kopen(als er voor dat geld iets beters te krijgen valt??)

of er 2 verkopen en er een cubo 12 met een eminece magnum bijbouwen
mits dat samengaat?
de magnums gaan wel echt hard voor 12 inch

verder blijft dit ontwerp me verbazen!!
zo klein zoveel power.en goedkopen dan nieuw b1800's

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik wil de Cubo niet afvallen want dat is een prima ontwerp maar kasten vergelijken met een signaal erop dat er niet op hoort werkt gewoon niet.
Daarbij denk ik dat, gezien je opmerking dat het sub al na een meter weg is, je Behringer subs heel erg uit fase staan met je toppen waardoor die uitgedoofd worden.
Dan is het niet zo gek dat er niks uit lijkt te komen.

----------


## dexter

Wat voor signaal hoort er dan niet op de B1800? 
Beide zijn actief gefilterd, beide signaal van dezelfde crossover en dezelfde versterker, en beide hebben geen intern filter.

----------


## sjig

Je moet er geen muziek mee draaien, waar de subs gewoon simpelweg niet voor bedoeld zijn  :Wink:

----------


## SPS

> Je moet er geen muziek mee draaien, waar de subs gewoon simpelweg niet voor bedoeld zijn



?????Liefst geen lage tonen erin...worden ze moe van :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik draai met zowel de cubo en de behringer zonder filters.
> cubo links b1800 rechts bijde met een top erboven,en filter actief.



Uit dit verhaal maak ik op dat alleen de toppen gefilterd worden maar kennelijk een foute interpretering. :Embarrassment: 
Dan nog is de kans groot dat de aansluiting van de 1800 subs op de toppen qua fase heel erg verkeerd zit.
Kan best zijn dat de Cubo 12 het beter doet als die 1800, heb ze beide nooit gehoord, maar dat het verschil zo groot zou zijn gaat er bij mij niet in.

----------


## gimmebass

> Uit dit verhaal maak ik op dat alleen de toppen gefilterd worden maar kennelijk een foute interpretering.
> Dan nog is de kans groot dat de aansluiting van de 1800 subs op de toppen qua fase heel erg verkeerd zit.
> Kan best zijn dat de Cubo 12 het beter doet als die 1800, heb ze beide nooit gehoord, maar dat het verschil zo groot zou zijn gaat er bij mij niet in.



sorry voor de onduidelijke verklaring het forum werkt niet zo best op mijn telefoon.

maar ook als ik alleen de subs test(dus zonder de toppen)gaat alsnog de cubo harder.

die drukt gewoon verder door.
maar even een stomme vraag,als het in fase staat kan je niet zomaar de polariteit omdraaien vanwege de uitslag
richting toch??

onze setup is als volgt:

behringer actief filter  op alle versterkers
behringer equalizer     op de ep1500
behringer equalizer     op de rpa700

dap p2000                  achter het actief filter op de subs
behringer ep 1500       achter het actief filter op de behringer toppen met black widows
reloop rpa700             achter het actief filter op peavey pv115 toppen

alles is goed aangesloten met speakons voor in het rack.
wel is de ep1500 gebrugd op de toppen.


maar wat denken jullie van b1800x woofers in een cubo bouwen??
of toch beter alles verkopen en 2 dikke cubos bouwen met wat fatsoenlijk spul wat goed op een p2000 gebrugd 
op 4 ohm werkt?

mischien iemand in de buurt van nijmegen (woon zelf in druten) die een cubo 18 heefd en wil testen met de b1800 woofers??
ben zelf namelijk erg benieuwd.




alvast bedankt.

----------


## Rademakers

> maar dat het verschil zo groot zou zijn gaat er bij mij niet in



Als je maar hoog genoeg crosst (ca. 125 Hz) dan kan het verschil oplopen tot 4 dB, dat is ook precies één van de gebieden waar je de bas snel voelt en dan kan ik me het ervaren verschil goed voorstellen.

Ik zal een Cubo 40 mee nemen naar de submeeting (kastje van 40 x 40 x 40 cm) dan heb je een impressie  :Wink: 





> maar wat denken jullie van b1800x woofers in een cubo bouwen??
> of toch beter alles verkopen en 2 dikke cubos bouwen met wat fatsoenlijk spul



Proberen zou wel zo safe zijn, maar vrijwel alle 18" werken in een Cubo 18. Als je nu echter tevreden bent (met Cubo 12's), dan zou ik op die manier doorgaan.

Mvg Johan

----------


## sjig

Hoe zou de JBL M115-8 het in de cubo 15 doen? Heb een oude tr 125 kast staan, hooguit een recone voor nodig.

Alle parameters zien er voor de cubo prima uit, alleen de fs is met zijn 46 hz 1 hz te hoog.

----------


## renevanh

Ik heb nu al een tijdje Cubo 15's met PD154. Werkt prima  :Big Grin: 
Cubo extra extended, 15mm berkentriplex.

M'n topjes (32kg) zet ik er naast op een speakerstatief. Nu zou ik dat toch graag met tussenpaaltjes op gaan lossen, maar ik twijfel nogal of de 15mm plaat waar dan 32kg op komt te staan (op een paaltje, nogal gecentreerde last dus) dat gaat volhouden.

Iemand hier ervaringen mee?

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat valt alles mee, de statiefflens is al snel 100 mm diameter en die verdeeld de last al over een groter oppervlak.
En vergis je niet in 15 mm berken, dat is heel erg sterk.

----------


## SPS

> Dat valt alles mee, de statiefflens is al snel 100 mm diameter en die verdeeld de last al over een groter oppervlak.
> En vergis je niet in 15 mm berken, dat is heel erg sterk.



Jawel, maar als je een 20mm draad schotel toepast, en je plaatst die verzonken, gaat er al weer gauw 3 mm af, en blijft er max. 12 mm over...Ik zet er wel een SX300 of D12-3 op (<20kg), maar veel meer zou ik niet durven op een 15mm kastje. Als je bij de prof. subs kijkt, zit er meestal een 20mm versterkingsplaat onder.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dan doe je er een 3 mm dikke staalplaat onder van 200 mm vierkant.
Heeft geen merkbare invloed op de kastinhoud maar is wel heel sterk.
Bedenk ook dat de meeste belasting alleen maar loodrecht naar beneden is.

----------


## kvdb013

Ik heb een extra plaatje berken van 15 mm onder de statiefflens gelijmt met constructie lijm, van ongeveer 15x15cm. Dit doe ik ook bij de statiefflens van de toppen

----------


## renevanh

Subs zitten al ruim een half jaar redelijk in elkaar zeg maar... staalplaatje aan de binnenkant had ik eerder moeten bedenken uiteraard, maar dat wordt hem niet meer.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hoe groot is de 'overspanning' van het paneel waar de statiefflens in komt?

----------


## teunos

Hoezo, je draait even de speaker eruit en bevestigt de staalplaat gewoon netjes met bouten en moeren. Moet toch makkelijk kunnen ook al zit de kast al volledig in elkaar.

----------


## renevanh

> Hoe groot is de 'overspanning' van het paneel waar de statiefflens in komt?



Cubo's zijn 60x60x60cm, bovenkant is een plaat van 60x60cm dus.
Die bovenkant steunt op zij- en achterkant.






> Hoezo, je draait even de speaker eruit en bevestigt de staalplaat gewoon netjes met bouten en moeren. Moet toch makkelijk kunnen ook al zit de kast al volledig in elkaar.



Normaal gezien wel ja, maar de Extra Extended heeft daar nog een plaatje tussen zitten. Het valt te proberen maar wordt volgens mij best lastig.

----------


## Rademakers

> Hoe zou de JBL M115-8 het in de cubo 15 doen? Heb een oude tr 125 kast staan, hooguit een recone voor nodig.
> Alle parameters zien er voor de cubo prima uit, alleen de fs is met zijn 46 hz 1 hz te hoog.
> 
> - Fs: 46
> - Qts: 0.39
> - Qms: 5.1
> - Qes: 0.42
> - SD: 0.0845
> - MMS: 53
> ...



Hmm, als ik de T/S-parameters voor deze luidspreker zie, dan twijfel ik meteen over die Xmax, die lijkt me eerder p-p. Oftewel Xmax 2,55 mm. Optie nummer twee, is een erg kleine spoel 2 - 2,5". Je zit dus sowieso met een lage belastbaarheid bij gebruik in een baskast. 

Dan kom je op een versterker in de 200 - 350 W range uit (en een goede high pass). Leuk voor kleine feestjes of bruiloften.





> Moet toch makkelijk kunnen ook al zit de kast al volledig in elkaar.



Bij Cubo Extra Extended zit het eerste hoornpaneel 7 cm over het midden (naar voren toe). Je werkt dus in de smalle hoorn (7,7 cm hoog), niet in achterkamer. Ook zit er precies in het midden een bracing.

Er valt echter inderdaad wel rond te werken. 

@Renevanh: Met wat voor lijm heb je de Cubo Extra Extended in elkaar gezet? Heb je met een aangepaste bracing gewerkt of de standaard bracing gebruikt?

Mvg Johan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ook zit er precies in het midden een bracing.
> 
> Mvg Johan



Als die bracing onder de statiefflens zit heb je toch meer dan voldoende sterkte?

----------


## kvdb013

> Hoezo, je draait even de speaker eruit en bevestigt de staalplaat gewoon netjes met bouten en moeren. Moet toch makkelijk kunnen ook al zit de kast al volledig in elkaar.



Netjes met bouten en moeren? Die laat je boven de kast uitkomen dan of hoe moet ik dit zien?

----------


## MusicXtra

Je pakt een stalen plaat van pakweg 3 mm dik en 200 mm vierkant, daar boor je 4 gaten in waar je M6 draad in tapt om de statiefflens op vast te zetten. Vervolgens boor je in het midden een gat waar de statiefflens door past. Deze plaat kit je vast aan de binnenzijde van de kast en vervolgens schroef je de statiefflens erop.
Zo heel moeilijk is dat niet hoor. :Cool:

----------


## kvdb013

> Je pakt een stalen plaat van pakweg 3 mm dik en 200 mm vierkant, daar boor je 4 gaten in waar je M6 draad in tapt om de statiefflens op vast te zetten. Vervolgens boor je in het midden een gat waar de statiefflens door past. Deze plaat kit je vast aan de binnenzijde van de kast en vervolgens schroef je de statiefflens erop.
> Zo heel moeilijk is dat niet hoor.



ik zie niet waarom dit sterk zou zijn? De plaat word bevestigd aan de flens waardoor het te dragen oppervlak dus niet groter word! 
Metaal een hout met kit is maar een tijdelijke oplossing aangezien deze materialen afzonderlijk van elkaar werken en dus op den duur gewoon loslaat. Ik blijf bij lijmen van hout.

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor de belasting loodrecht naar beneden is het inderdaad niet sterker maar voor zijdelingse belasting des te meer.
Die belasting naar beneden is dan ook meer dan sterk genoeg, probeer maar eens een statiefflens door 10 mm berken multi te duwen....
En denk je dat het niet sterk genoeg is dan is het altijd mogelijk rondom de statiefflens nog een paar M6 bouten met verzonken kop in de plaat te draaien.
Die kit is er ook niet om het sterker te maken maar wel om te zorgen dat de plaat nooit gaat trillen en op zijn plek blijft wanneer de flens een keer gedemonteerd wordt.
En bij goede kit is dat echt geen tijdelijke verbinding, de kit geeft het hout de mogelijkheid iets te werken.
De mooiste oplossing blijft inderdaad om houten bracing aan te brengen maar kennelijk is dat hier nogal lastig.

----------


## kvdb013

> Voor de belasting loodrecht naar beneden is het inderdaad niet sterker maar voor zijdelingse belasting des te meer.
> Die belasting naar beneden is dan ook meer dan sterk genoeg, probeer maar eens een statiefflens door 10 mm berken multi te duwen....
> En denk je dat het niet sterk genoeg is dan is het altijd mogelijk rondom de statiefflens nog een paar M6 bouten met verzonken kop in de plaat te draaien.
> Die kit is er ook niet om het sterker te maken maar wel om te zorgen dat de plaat nooit gaat trillen en op zijn plek blijft wanneer de flens een keer gedemonteerd wordt.
> En bij goede kit is dat echt geen tijdelijke verbinding, de kit geeft het hout de mogelijkheid iets te werken.
> De mooiste oplossing blijft inderdaad om houten bracing aan te brengen maar kennelijk is dat hier nogal lastig.



Bij een trek belasting is het inderdaad een mooie oplossing!

----------


## sjig

> Hmm, als ik de T/S-parameters voor deze luidspreker zie, dan twijfel ik meteen over die Xmax, die lijkt me eerder p-p. Oftewel Xmax 2,55 mm. Optie nummer twee, is een erg kleine spoel 2 - 2,5". Je zit dus sowieso met een lage belastbaarheid bij gebruik in een baskast. 
> 
> Dan kom je op een versterker in de 200 - 350 W range uit (en een goede high pass). Leuk voor kleine feestjes of bruiloften.



Spoel is 65mm, dus inderdaad 2,5". 
Voor wat ik eerder heb gezien van deze woofer, hij gaat echt stukken verder dan die 2,55mm. En dat hield de speaker prima uren lang achter elkaar uit.

Ik verwacht er niet veel van. Het zit zo dat ik het metalen gedeelte van de driver al heb ( stoffelijk overschot ), en recones kan ik gratis aan komen ( hard nodig, spoel is doorgefikt ).

Dan denk ik dat je voor de 50 euro voor het hout ( de rest heb ik al wel liggen ) een aardig kastje moet krijgen. En later, als dat nodig gaat zijn, schroef ik er gewoon een andere speaker in.

Maar natuurlijk de vraag, is het het waard. 
En, als het kan, met welke sub zou ik deze combinatie dan kunnen vergelijken?

----------


## Rademakers

> Zo heel moeilijk is dat niet hoor



Het probleem bij deze kasten is dat ze al gebouwd zijn. 

De bracing in het midden zorgt er voor dat je de vierkante plaat (ongeacht metaal of hout) niet kunt plaatsen. Door de plaatsing van het eerste hoornpaneel kun je de bracing niet van binnenuit bewerken.

Houten bracing is gezien de situatie het gemakkelijkst. Ik wil alleen even weten welke lijm er is gebruikt en of de originele bracing is geplaatst. Dan volgt de oplossing spoedig.

Trust me on this one: Ik ken de situatie in deze kast redelijk goed  :Wink: 





> Het zit zo dat ik het metalen gedeelte van de driver al heb ( stoffelijk overschot ), en recones kan ik gratis aan komen ( hard nodig, spoel is doorgefikt ).



In dat geval kun je het beste de wikkelhoogte opmeten (onderkant spoel tot bovenkant spoel) als je dan ook de dikte van de poolplaat meet/ schat weten we het precies.

Juist met luidsprekers die het in een standaard reflex baskast niet zouden redden, kom je met een Cubo 15 een heel eind in de goede richting. Reken op de output van een 18" basreflexkast vanaf 40 Hz voor de eerste 200 - 300 Watt (met hetzelfde vermogen).

Mvg Johan

----------


## renevanh

> Trust me on this one: Ik ken de situatie in deze kast redelijk goed



Haha, dat hoop ik wel ja!!

Lijm is een goede houtlijm, Bison volgens mij (weet ik niet meer zeker, maar geen Gamma huismerk o.i.d.). Spul is in ieder geval niet meer los te krijgen zonder 3 lagen van het hout mee te slopen.
De bracing in het midden zit er ook in.

----------


## Rademakers

In dat geval zit de lijm niet in de weg, dat is bij vullende lijmen nogal vaak het geval.

Neem twee stukjes 15 - 18 mm berken van ca. 7 bij 15 cm. Bereid alles voor de flens vast voor (verzinken, gaten boren, eventueel schilderen). 

Stop één van de twee stukjes berken op zijn plek (tegen de bracing houden met je wijs-en middelvinger), zodat de rand van het stukje gelijk valt met het begin van het eerste hoornpaneel. Teken de plaats van de gaten af op het berken, vervolgens boren en M6 inslagmoeren in het stukje berken plaatsen (twee inslagmoeren per stukje). Idem voor het tweede stukje.

Stukjes berken insmeren met lijm (bovenkant en kopse kant). Als je nu de flens plaatst, houden de boutjes de stukjes berken op hun plek tijdens het drogen van de lijm. 

Als je de Cubo's op hun zijkant plaatst gaat één en ander een stuk makkelijker.

Ik ben er vanuit gegaan dat de flens in het midden van de kast komt.

Mvg Johan

----------


## renevanh

In essentie betekend dit dus dat de bovenplaat het gewicht gewoon kan dragen (maar we wat 'versteviging' aanbrengen tbv stabiliteit)... right?

----------


## Rademakers

In essentie verzwak je de kast plaatselijk als je materiaal wegfreest. Met de extra bracing maak je van de verzwakte plek een versterkte plek.
Het is het verschil tussen; 'okee, plaats die top maar wees voorzichtig' en 'ja ga je gang, geen punt'.

Mvg Johan

----------


## MusicXtra

Begrijp ik goed dat er al een bracing precies onder de polemount zit?

----------


## kvdb013

Er zit een schuine hoek (bracing) in het midden van de bovenkant van de kast als ik het me eigen kan herinneren ja.

----------


## renevanh

> Begrijp ik goed dat er al een bracing precies onder de polemount zit?



Ja, maar in my defense: het bestaan van dat ding was ik vergeten toen ik de vraag stelde  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

Als er al een bracing onder zit is het helemaal niet nodig om nog extra te versterken.
Het infrezen van de pole-mount verzwakt het paneel weliswaar maar ook weer niet zoveel, door de pole-mount kan de plaat al bijna niet buigen.
En wat komt er nou helemaal aan belasting op, een top van 30 kg?
De belasting is 90% loodrecht naar beneden en wordt dus opgevangen door de bracing, buigbelasting is er nauwelijks alleen wanneer iemand er tegenaan gaat duwen. Maar dan nog moet je heel sterk zijn wil je 12 mm berken stuk krijgen.

----------


## renevanh

> En wat komt er nou helemaal aan belasting op, een top van 30 kg?



Ja, maar wel op een oppervlakte van... weinig. Daar was ik een beetje bezorgd over.

----------


## MusicXtra

Je onderschat de sterkte van berken multiplex.

----------


## kvdb013

Berken van 15 mm kan inderdaad veel te voorduren krijgen voor het kapot gaat, maar ik vind bij dit soort dingen altijd " better safe than sorry" 
je kunt natuurlijk nooit uitsluiten dat er een of andere zatlap even steun zoekt bij jou tussenpaaltje, met alle gevolgen van dien.

----------


## MusicXtra

Je hoeft er toch niet aan te kunnen paaldansen? :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

> Je hoeft er toch niet aan te kunnen paaldansen?



Dat is niet helemaal de bedoeling nee...

----------


## MusicXtra

Gewoon dat ding erin frezen, kans is groot dat de flens zelf de zwakste schakel is dus wat heeft het dan voor zin om zo moeilijk te doen?

----------


## drbeat

Niet om het even maar toen ik mijn setje aan het bouwen was heb ik dit ook geprobeerd met een met proefplaatje om te kijken of mijn mallen goed waren maar zelfs dat mdf al erg sterk, zowel met druk als met een moment..straks moet je ook nog de zijwanden er op versterken...

Die berken multi kan echt wel wat hebben....

En anders laat je er toch wat beton in lopen? Tot de rand afvullen en wala...en prachtige parasol standaard...

Kom op jongens...niet te ver doorschieten met stalen platen enz...daar construeer je onderhand een cubo mee voor het leger waar de tank op komt te staan bij het wisselen van de rupsband......

Als je het niet vertrouwd gewoon een plaatje er onder lijmen en gaan met die banaan.....

----------


## sjig

> In dat geval kun je het beste de wikkelhoogte opmeten (onderkant spoel tot bovenkant spoel) als je dan ook de dikte van de poolplaat meet/ schat weten we het precies.
> 
> Juist met luidsprekers die het in een standaard reflex baskast niet zouden redden, kom je met een Cubo 15 een heel eind in de goede richting. Reken op de output van een 18" basreflexkast vanaf 40 Hz voor de eerste 200 - 300 Watt (met hetzelfde vermogen).
> 
> Mvg Johan



Gaat over JBL M-118

Gaat deze beter presteren dan de kappa 15lfa van Eminence of niet? Prijs van recone + verzendkosten is namelijk zo ongeveer die prijs.


edit: Nog een vraagje, betreffende de bracing.
Is dit voldoende bracing zo?

Link1: http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/2949/sketch1g.png
Link2: http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/5748/sketch2n.png

----------


## Rademakers

Dat ligt helemaal aan de wikkelhoogte en de dikte van de poolplaat. Van de Eminence Kappa 15LF is dat in ieder geval bekend.

Waarom heb je de bracing aangepast/ wat wil je er mee bereiken? 

Is dat een dubbele achterwand? Wat is daar de gedachte achter?

Mvg Johan

----------


## sjig

> Dat ligt helemaal aan de wikkelhoogte en de dikte van de poolplaat. Van de Eminence Kappa 15LF is dat in ieder geval bekend.



Oké, ga dit van het weekend even opmeten. Dit is volgens mij niet al te denderend. 






> Waarom heb je de bracing aangepast/ wat wil je er mee bereiken?



Dit omdat de versterkermodule anders in de weg gaat zitten. 






> Is dat een dubbele achterwand? Wat is daar de gedachte achter?



Dat zie je goed! Heeft 2 redenen, de versterker is nu beter beschermt tegen invloeden ( en ik hoef op deze manier geen nieuwe freesmachine te kopen ), en voor een extra stukje stevigheid voor de wielen ( ipv. 2 strookjes hout ).


Ik heb ook even zitten kijken naar de Kappalite 3015lf, is dit wat?

----------


## Rademakers

De bracing van de bovenplaat is in dit geval minder dan optimaal. Door de bracing van de bovenplaat met het eerste hoornpaneel te verbinden, krijg je een effectieve vorm van wall-to-wall (WTW) bracing, die is effectiever als WTW met de panelen onder een hoek van 90 graden.

Als je de bracing dan toch gaat aanpassen zou ik er voor kiezen om de bracing helemaal tot de voorkant te laten lopen en dus aan het eerste hoornpaneel te bevestigen.

In het originele plan zitten er 2 bracings tegen het voorste paneel (i.p.v. één in jouw tekening), uitgelijnd op 1/3 en 2/3 van de voorplaat (net zoals de twee kleine driehoekige bracings).

De achterkant is stevig genoeg, dus dubbel uitgevoerd al helemaal. Hou er alleen rekening mee dat als je gaat verlijmen je zoveel druk als mogelijk uitoefend, terwijl de lijm uithard. Om een indicatie te geven: Ik verlijm vandaag een stukje 24 mm berken van ca. 34 x 18 cm en gebruik daarvoor minstens 6 grote lijmklemmen, goed voor een equivalent gewicht van een ton.

De 3015LF is het neodymium equivalent van de Kappa 15LF, met een iets lagere elektrische belastbaarheid t.g.v. de neodymium motor. Er zijn sinds de introductie van de 3015LF en de flucturerende neodymium-markt wat andere versies uitgebracht die qua T/S-parameters wat minder goed scoren.

Mvg Johan

----------


## kvdb013

Na enig contact te hebben gehad met Johan Rademakers ben ik afgelopen vrijdag begonnen met het bouwen van een tweetal cubo 18 subs,
Hierbij enkele foto's van het bouwen, het eind resultaat komt later deze week.
Enige aan of opmerkingen zijn altijd welkom.
Het totale houtpakket voor twee speakerkasten. 

Kastjes voor de handgrepen.

Speaker baffle.

Handgrepen ingefreesd.

Wielen + aansluitplaat. 

Statiefflens.

----------


## kvdb013

En het monteren van de kast.








En het eindresutaat tot zo ver.

----------


## sjig

Een ding viel mij op; vanwaar de bokwielen onder?

Welke driver ga je erin schroeven?

Maar verder ziet het er meer dan prima uit zo hoor  :Wink: 


edit: Laat maar; 18sound 18lw1400!

----------


## Timothy

> Een ding viel mij op; vanwaar de bokwielen onder?



Met bokwielen onderaan, kan je iets beter kantelen. De zwenkwielen geven bij het kantelen altijd nog een 'slag' van 180 graden, waardoor je soms toch nog de speaker tegen de grond krijgt. Met bokwielen heb je dit dus niet.
Nadeel van de bokwielen: je rijdt iets stroever.

Maar ik heb bij zelfbouwsubs ook steeds voor optie 2 bokwielen en 2 zwenkwielen gekozen...

----------


## kvdb013

> Een ding viel mij op; vanwaar de bokwielen onder?
> 
> Welke driver ga je erin schroeven?
> 
> Maar verder ziet het er meer dan prima uit zo hoor 
> 
> 
> edit: Laat maar; 18sound 18lw1400!



Ik vind de bokwielen prettiger met het kantelen van de kast, en de Driver is niet de 18lw1400 maar een 18hp1030 van faital pro.

@ timothy, je was me voor.

----------


## drbeat

Zozo dat ziet er netjes uit!! Zou dat wel eens willen horen...is een bruut setje zo met die top er op!!

Top is eighteensound toch?? 

Complimenten hoor!!  waar stuur je het mee aan als ik vragen mag?? Blijft leuk dat bouwen...
Als de dhz top klaar is ga ik dat ook bouwen met zo af en toe een foto...vind dit leuk om te volgen en te zien...

----------


## kvdb013

De toppen zijn idd van 18sound, het geheel word aangestuurd door een xti4000 voor de toppen (wil nog een xti1000 kopen om het geheel actief aan te sturen) en een 3k6 voor de subs. Ik heb er gisteren even 1 aangesloten en ik moet zeggen dat ik met mijn oren stond te klapperen, wat een geluid komt er uit deze cubo's. Ik ben even een meter of 20/30 weggelopen en het werd maar niet minder! 
Ben benieuwd wat twee van deze kasten presteren.

----------


## kvdb013

En zoals beloofd het eindresultaat van de cubo's!
En natuurlijk zijn aan en/of opmerkingen welkom.















En ik wil Johan ook bedanken voor de tijd en energie die hij in dit project (alle cubo's)heeft gestoken.

mvg,

koen van den bersselaar

----------


## drbeat

Ik kan alleen maar zeggen dat het er supergelikt uit ziet!! Mijn welgemeende complimenten.

Even ter info, is een setje zoals dit nu een beetje geschikt voor live toepassingen met een band??

Enne goeie frontplaatjes voor die subs...lang leven jumbo?? ;-)

----------


## kvdb013

De roosters komen idd van de jumbo ja. 
Of de set ook voor live muziek geschikt is durf ik niet te zeggen, puur omdat ik daar totaal geen ervaringen mee heb. 
De set zal voornamelijk verhuurd worden aan een kroeg die kleine feesten geven en een enkel buiten feestje. . Je moet dan denken aan vooral dj werk en een klein beetje zang. 

En natuurlijk bedankt voor de complimenten.

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik zou niet weten waarom dit setje niet voor live muziek geschikt zou zijn....

----------


## drbeat

> Ik zou niet weten waarom dit setje niet voor live muziek geschikt zou zijn....



Het is maar een vraag... Je hebt ook van die setjes die simpelweg niet geschikt zijn omdat ze niet de ballen hebben en de kracht om live muziek weer te geven maar ik denk ook wel dat dit prima gaat over dit setje...

Even als vraag...Hoe vaak heb je de kasten gelakt? 2 lagen of 3?? en het lijkt me dat je een primer gebruikt hebt, maar dat kan ook aan de foto liggen. 

Heb je ook die monitor die op foto 4 in het hoekje op de kist ligt zelf gebouwd? Ik heb nu een aantal ontwerpen daarvoor gevonden om na te bouwen..Ik ga daar eens een appart topic voor aanmaken..

O ja, Welke professor gebruik je?

----------


## kvdb013

Kasten staan twee keer in de Warner, eerst keer met een vachtrollertje. Dan een keertje opschuren met korrel 240, dan word de kast spiegelglad. En dan met een structuurroller(gele). 

Dat de set krachtig is durf ik toch wel met zekerheid te zeggen hoor. Vrijdag staan ze geboekt voor een avondje hardstyle  :Wink:  
monito is een proel, dus geen zelfbouw. 

En de professor is barabas  :Wink:  ( driverack pa+)

----------


## frederic

Wat steekt er in die toppen? is dat ook zelfbouw?

----------


## kvdb013

> Wat steekt er in die toppen? is dat ook zelfbouw?



Toppen zijn Inderdaad zelfbouw en het ontwerp is van 18sound, daar zit een 15" (15nd830) laag Driver in en een 1.4" (nd1464) hoog Driver. En een filter wat ik toch eens uit de kasten wil halen om alles actief aan te sturen, en het geheel eens keer goed laten afstellen. 
Niet dat het niet klinkt of zo, maar ik lees toch overal dat je met actief filteren zo veel meer uit je systeem kan halen. 
Een must is dan wel een licht gewicht versterker.

----------


## drbeat

> Toppen zijn Inderdaad zelfbouw en het ontwerp is van 18sound, daar zit een 15" (15nd830) laag Driver in en een 1.4" (nd1464) hoog Driver. En een filter wat ik toch eens uit de kasten wil halen om alles actief aan te sturen, en het geheel eens keer goed laten afstellen. 
> Niet dat het niet klinkt of zo, maar ik lees toch overal dat je met actief filteren zo veel meer uit je systeem kan halen. 
> Een must is dan wel een licht gewicht versterker.



Jeps...helaas is dat een punt... Maar met goede componenten in t filter kom je ook al een heel eind.
Ik heb een schakelaartje achter op de kast voor actief en passief filteren..
Want ik heb de filters al.ook in de sub en dat is voor een tuinfeestje wel ideaal als t wat zachter gaat.. En dat kan niet fout gaan..

----------


## Jules1

> De roosters komen idd van de jumbo ja. 
> Of de set ook voor live muziek geschikt is durf ik niet te zeggen, puur omdat ik daar totaal geen ervaringen mee heb. 
> De set zal voornamelijk verhuurd worden aan een kroeg die kleine feesten geven en een enkel buiten feestje. . Je moet dan denken aan vooral dj werk en een klein beetje zang. 
> 
> En natuurlijk bedankt voor de complimenten.



Waar zijn die roosters te verkrijgen en aan welke prijs?

----------


## kvdb013

> Waar zijn die roosters te verkrijgen en aan welke prijs?



Ik heb de roosters van de jumbo, ik verbouw de winkels en daar komt nogal wat geperforeerd staal uit. 
Ik heb momenteel niets meer liggen dus kan je er nu niet aan helpen. 
Dit soort rooster moet bij webwinkel ook te krijgen zijn neem ik aan, dus ik zou zeggen: Google is your friend.

----------


## showband

> Ik heb de roosters van de jumbo, ik verbouw de winkels en daar komt nogal wat geperforeerd staal uit. 
> Ik heb momenteel niets meer liggen dus kan je er nu niet aan helpen. 
> Dit soort rooster moet bij webwinkel ook te krijgen zijn neem ik aan, dus ik zou zeggen: Google is your friend.




http://www.salomons-metalen.nl/

----------


## Wezkee

Wat een uitvinding! Onlangs 2 cubo15's gebouwd en voor het eerst gebruikt op een feest van ongeveer 100 man. Dit houden ze prima bij. Zelfs op een afstand van c.a 10 meter voel je de bassen nog binnenkomen. En dit met goedkopere Eminence Kappa 15LF drivers. Dus jongens, wie goedkoop goede baskasten wil, ga voor de cubo!!

----------


## Hitvision

Wat een geweldige theoretische onderbouwing. Kan ik de USW-1P aan de straat zetten.  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat een geweldige theoretische onderbouwing.



Ja geweldig, vooral ook omdat er zoveel andere subs als referentie gebruikt zijn.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sidefill

En zo kun je  enthousiasme om zeep helpen. Beetje jammer eigenlijk.

----------


## Hitvision

Moet ik hier serieus op ingaan? Enthousiasme had je het over? Als je honderd smaken geproefd hebt is het prima om een oordeel te geven maar na 1 testritje in een auto kun je toch ook niet gaan lopen roepen dat je de beste kwaliteit / prijs auto gevonden hebt? Kom op een beetje meer inhoud mag je toch wel verwachten.

----------


## muppet

Volgens mij gaat het erom dat hij de moeite heeft genomen de sub te bouwen, 
er een goedkopere driver in geschroefd heeft, en daar erg enthousiast over is.

Dan is dat toch meer dan prima?
Denk ook niet dat hij de verwachting heeft dat hij  er een feesttent/zaal met honderden gasten mee kan gaan vullen.

----------


## sjig

Vraagje; 
Ik kan spotgoedkoop aan platen hout komen. Ik wil echter de hele voorkant voorzien van een schuimfrontje. Als ik dat wil zou ik dus 2 platen nodig hebben. Kan ik ongestraft de voorkant iets naar binnen verplaatsen (8-9mm)? Zonder dat dit (hoorbaar) invloed heeft op het geluid?

----------


## MusicXtra

Die ene cm zul je niet merken, dus ja dat kan.

----------


## Rademakers

Ik zou het hoorngedeelte wel laten zoals het is (die 9 mm scheelt al weer 10% op de compressiefactor). Het frontpaneel naar achteren en de baffle inkorten (44 cm ipv 44,9) om te compenseren.

Mvg Johan

----------


## tomtation

Ook ik ben van plan om twee CUBO15 te gaan maken voor onder mijn JBL JRX115 toppen. Ik heb momenteel 2 JRX 118 subs eronderstaan (voor zover je ze subs kunt noemen natuurlijk). Ik ben van plan om voor de Cubo's de BeymaSM115/N te gebruiken. 
Ga ik voordeel behalen, of hoef ik het daar niet voor te doen?

----------


## Rademakers

> Ook ik ben van plan om twee CUBO15 te gaan maken voor onder mijn JBL JRX115 toppen. Ik heb momenteel 2 JRX 118 subs eronderstaan (voor zover je ze subs kunt noemen natuurlijk). Ik ben van plan om voor de Cubo's de BeymaSM115/N te gebruiken. 
> Ga ik voordeel behalen, of hoef ik het daar niet voor te doen?



De 18" uit de JRX lijkt zo op het eerste gezicht qua kwaliteit aardig met de SM115/N overeen te komen, daar ligt dus geen winst. Verder ga je van een 18" naar een 15" dus dat is in principe een stap achteruit. Je stapt over op een kastprincipe dat efficienter is en een grotere kast, dat zijn 2 stappen vooruit. Je gaat er dus uiteindelijk een stap op vooruit. 

Je zou echter ook de 18" uit de JBL kunnen gebruiken in Cubo 18 Extended, of net een stevigere luidspreker aanschaffen, dan ga je er twee stappen i.p.v. een stap op vooruit.

Mvg Johan

----------


## tomtation

Om echt stappen te maken, welke speaker zou je dan adviseren? En is dan de cubo 15 of de cubo 18 de beste stap? Ik kan natuurlijk ook eerst een 18 kast maken met de drivers van de JRX, en dan later alsnog andere 18 inch drivers erin. Welke zouden dan te adviseren zijn?





> De 18" uit de JRX lijkt zo op het eerste gezicht qua kwaliteit aardig met de SM115/N overeen te komen, daar ligt dus geen winst. Verder ga je van een 18" naar een 15" dus dat is in principe een stap achteruit. Je stapt over op een kastprincipe dat efficienter is en een grotere kast, dat zijn 2 stappen vooruit. Je gaat er dus uiteindelijk een stap op vooruit. 
> 
> Je zou echter ook de 18" uit de JBL kunnen gebruiken in Cubo 18 Extended, of net een stevigere luidspreker aanschaffen, dan ga je er twee stappen i.p.v. een stap op vooruit.
> 
> Mvg Johan

----------


## Rademakers

Cubo 15 en Cubo 18 ontlopen elkaar niet zo heel veel in prestaties, hoewel ze hetzelfde simuleren krijg ik vaak te horen dat de Cubo 18 toch net iets lager lijkt te gaan. Gemiddeld is de stap van een basreflex naar een Cubo 2- 3 dB, met tot zo'n 4 - 5 dB rond de 100 Hz. 

Het is hierbij goed om te weten of je in de toekomst bij je huidige versterker wilt blijven, of van plan bent zwaarder te gaan. Gaat het vermogen van je versterker in de toekomst omhoog, dan heb je wellicht de meeste baat bij een een wat zwaardere luidspreker (zowel 15" als 18"), hogere Mms, meer Xmax, hogere belastbaarheid, etc. 

Blijf je bij je huidige versterker dan zou ik het zoeken in een efficiente 15" of 18" luidspreker (n0 rond de 3%, of hoger) waar de extra massa in een grotere spoel is gaan zitten. Naast de stap vooruit door de Cubo, geeft de eerste optie je in het begin een stapje vooruit en bij de switch van versterkers nog een stap vooruit. De tweede optie is nu een ruime stap vooruit en nog een klein stapje in de toekomst. 

Je kunt de boven genoemde aanpak ook combineren. Zo zou je nu de 18" uit de JRX in een Cubo 18 Extended kunnen gebruiken, in de toekomst overstappen op de 18NLW9400 van 18Sound en nog later weer investeren in een zwaardere versterker. Hierbij ga je er meteen en elke keer een stapje of een stap op vooruit.

Mvg Johan

----------


## tomtation

Bedankt voor je uitleg! Dan ga ik denk ik toch voor de 18 Extended, om vervolgens uit te breiden  :Smile:  Waar kan ik het zaagplan en de constructietekening vinden van de 18 Extended?

----------


## sjig

> Waar kan ik het zaagplan en de constructietekening vinden van de 18 Extended?



http://www.freespeakerplans.com

----------


## Rademakers

De Rubiks Kubus bestaat 40 jaar: 
 

Mvg Johan

----------


## P.Beekman

Ik heb iets gedaan wat wellicht een gruwel is in jouw ogen (Johan).... ik heb een actieve Cubo 15 gebouwd  :Smile: . Dit is echt een low-low budget project geworden. Ik had een klein 100W versterkertje over uit een oude sub waar ik iets leuks mee wilde doen. Vanwege het kleine vermogen zocht ik een ontwerp met een hoog rendement en kwam uit bij de Cubo. Ik moet zeggen dat het resultaat me niet tegenvalt, maar 1 ding vroeg ik me af: is het wijs het volume van de versterker te compenseren met wat dempingsmateriaal, en hoeveel en waar dan?
Het is reuze lastig het volume van de versterker te bepalen, maar inclusief inbouwrand schat ik het op zo'n 2,5 liter.

Ik wil nog proberen een foto te uploaden....

https://db.tt/RavZytE1

----------


## Rademakers

Het enige wat mij een gruwel in het oog is, zijn Cubo's waar de bracings in de hoornmond zijn weggelaten, dat lijkt goed te zitten hier  :Wink: 

Die 2,5 liter verschil ga je niet horen maar experimenteren met demping kan natuurlijk nooit kwaad. De invloed van demping op hogere frequenties (die er eigenlijk niet zouden moeten zijn) kan naar mijn idee net een verschil maken.

Mvg Johan

----------


## SPS

> De invloed van demping op hogere frequenties (die er eigenlijk niet zouden moeten zijn) kan naar mijn idee net een verschil maken.
> 
> Mvg Johan



Harmonische vervorming...?!

----------


## Jules1

Mijn twee Cubos zijn ook af en in de warnex geladen met de Kappa pro 15LF-2.
Vallen 100% mee goede klank moet alleen nog een rooster vinden.
Wat neem ik daar best voor staal 1,5 dik gat van 5 steek 7 of 8 ?
Zal binnen kort eens fotos proberen te posten.
Heb wel links rechts en achterkant 10mm langer gezaagt en boven en onderkant 5mm ingevreesd,
wat een zeer stevige verbinding geeft heb toch een combine staan met topie.
De groetjes,
Jules

----------


## MusicXtra

> Harmonische vervorming...?!



Wat dacht je van staande golven?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PvG

Ik denk dat dat dan wel harmonische vervorming (>200Hz) moet zijn, want frequenties onder de 100Hz (>3m) passen niet in de kast en kunnen dus niet "staan".

----------


## Rademakers

> Harmonische vervorming...?!



Ik doelde op de hele zwik,  waaronder harmonische vervorming, paneelresonanties  http://www.hsi-luidsprekers.nl/Kastm...nonderzoek.htm, geluid dat  aan de achterkant van het membraan wordt afgestraald en via de  achterkamer door het membraan reflecteert, het geluid dat sommige geventileerde poolkernen maken, dat met 100 W hoorbaar is maar op hogere vermogens wordt overstemd.   

De vraag is natuurlijk ook een beetje welke filters zijn toegepast in de versterkermodule, kleinere modules hebben vaak een lagere filtersteilheid bijv. 12 of 18 dB/oktaaf.

@Jules: Zolang de luchtdoorlaat maar 40% of hoger is, is het vooral een kwestie van smaak.

Mvg Johan

----------


## P.Beekman

> Het enige wat mij een gruwel in het oog is, zijn Cubo's waar de bracings in de hoornmond zijn weggelaten, dat lijkt goed te zitten hier 
> 
> Mvg Johan



Nee, aan de bracing heb ik niet gezeten.... en ik ben ook nog wel technisch genoeg om te snappen dat ik de hele hoornconstructie intact moet laten omdat ik anders het principe van de demping van de excursie om zeep help. Dat vroeg ik me dus af over het volumeverlies.

Welke flanksteilheid dit versterkertje heeft weet ik helaas niet, wat wel comfortabel is, is dat ik hem af kan regelen van 50 tot 150 Hz shelving. Dus een beetje experimenteren behoort tot de mogelijkheden  :Smile: .

----------


## Marijnsp

dilemma, dilemma's
Graag zou ik een of twee subs bouwen.
Het probleem is alleen dat het budget een beetje laag is. Nu twijfel ik dus 1 cubo 15 met een kappa 15LFA of twee Cubo 12's met een Fane 12-300.  (of twee cubo 15 met dap ab-15 oid?)
Heb gebruik zal voornamelijk tuinfeestjes van mijzelf en vrienden zijn. 
Filteren wil ik graag gaan doen met een minidsp of gewoon een behringer cx2310 o.i.d.

Wat raden jullie aan? 1 cubo 15 of 2 12" ?  :Smile:

----------


## Rademakers

Foto's van Cubo 12, Cubo 15, Cubo 18 en Cubo Sub/ Cubo 21 die ik interessant vond.

Cubo 12 (Thailand als ik me niet vergis):
 

Cubo 15 (UK):
 

Cubo 15 van 62 cm breed (ideale transportmaten  :Wink:  (Nederland?)


Twee keer Cubo 18 met 2 x 12" top:
 

Vier keer Cubo 18 met de PD1850 (UK)
 

Cubo 18 drum monitor (USA):


De rest van de soundsystem is van BFM (USA):
 

Cubo 218 van 100 cm hoog (Thailand):

----------


## Rademakers

Twee keer Cubo 18 (UK):


Twee keer Cubo 18, nieuwe topjes (UK)
 

Vier keer Cubo 18, met de Sigma Pro:
 

Zes keer Cubo 18 (Zuid Afrika):


Stackje Cubo 15 met Cubo Kick:
 

Cubo Sub:
 

Cubo Sub geverfd:


Cubo 21 (21SW152):
 

Cubo 21 (21SW152):
 

Mvg Johan

----------


## Rademakers

Dit zijn de Cubo 18's van Olaf, met een speciale afwerking, bestaande uit de volgende laagjes:

- Black ebony dye
- Dark walnut dye
- Schellak zonder was seal coat
- 8x Polyurethaan zijdeglans vernis

  
  

Mvg Johan

----------


## muppet

Opzich netjes, alhoewel ik in de Warnex toch netter vind... Persoonlijk dan.
Ben wel benieuwd waarom er voor deze, mijns inziens toch kwetsbaar uitziende, afwerking is gekozen?

----------


## Ampli

Weet niet of iemand intresse heeft maar ik heb nog een 4 tal eminence kappa 15lfa en 2 st eminece omega 15a liggen
zitten nog nieuw in doos mogen weg voor 80 pst

----------


## Rademakers

Het is weer eens tijd voor random foto's van diverse Cubo's (oud en nieuw):

*Cubo 12 van 18 mm:*







*Xoc1 TH18, Cubo Kick 15 en MT130:*





*6 x Scoops met 4 x Cubo Kick 15:*

----------


## Rademakers

*Cubo Subs:*



*Cubo 15's + Cubo Kicks:*



*Hugoov's Cubo 18's met Turbosound Topjes:*



*Cubo 18's met HD's:*



*Cubo 215's in de breedte:*



*Immortals 6 x Cubo 15* (wat lijken die Cubo's klein t.o.v. die topjes  :Wink:  )



*Joris Cubo 18's, Kicks en Subs:* (pic 2 en 3 tonen hoornextensies voor Cubo Sub)






Mvg Johan

----------

